# [Living Pathfinder]The Green Faerie



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 31, 2010)

OOC: This is the thread for the Living Pathfinder adventure, The Green Faerie. Please check in, and I'll get the adventure started.

DM: InVinoVeritas

Characters/Players:
Nathan Tchanlach / jkason
Ta-Am-Ath / Walking Dad
Willow Whitemane / Vertexx69
Alnar / Luinnar
Markas Shieldheart / HolyMan

Temporarily: 
Izzik Deeks / Aldern Foxgrove

Izzik Deeks earns 147 xp and 126 gp time-based award.
Izzik Deeks earns 120 xp and 60 gp for the encounter.

Total for Izzik Deeks: 267 xp, 186 gp.

For all others (as of 9 January 2011)
Time-based rewards:
8/31/10 - 1/9/11: 132 days
924 xp, 792 gp

Activities:
Nathan, Ta, Willow, Markas, Alnar:
First Encounter (exploration of Carnemorto's apartments): 400 xp/5 = 80xp each

Nathan, Ta, Willow, Markas:
Second and third encounters: 1000 xp/4 = 250 xp each

Alnar:
Nothing more, yet, but his opportunities are still happening.

Reward gp pool for splitting: 640 gp

Totals gained:

Nathan, Ta, Willow, Markas:
1254 xp, 792 gp

Alnar: 
1004 xp, 792 gp

Pool of 640 gp for splitting later.


----------



## Luinnar (Aug 31, 2010)

Alnar enters the inn the next day looking weary, Kanli might be around. He dealt with crazy people in the past, but with a good magic missile to the head. He usually did not resort to that unless they deserved it however, and was still unsure about Kanli.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 31, 2010)

*Ta-Am-Ath* AC 15 (T15, FF12), HP 13/13, F +3,R+4,W+4, CMB +4, CMD 16

"I will be there tomorrow. Now I have to meditate in the rooms above about this Drunken Fist style I was hearing about..."
With these words, Ta moves up to cure his hangover. The next day will  give him a fresh start, as he leaves the tavern for the address on  Umberto's card.

[sblock=ooc]
Ta-Am-Ath
Ta-Am-Ath


[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 31, 2010)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Remembering that even a simple frog hunt had turned dangerous, Nathan decided to use his day to find a few protective potions to keep on hand. One solid night's sleep later, he made his way to his new employer and the others.

[sblock=OOC]Purchased two potions of Mage Armor[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 1, 2010)

*Ta-Am-Ath* AC 15 (T15, FF12), HP 13/13, F +3,R+4,W+4, CMB +4, CMD 16

Before Ta arrives at the address on  Umberto's card, he quickly buys two potions in the nearest alchemist shop.

[sblock=ooc]
Ta-Am-Ath
Ta-Am-Ath

2 potions of mage armor.
Great idea *jkason*, but why didn't you buy scrolls? Ta cannot activate them, but you can. What about pooling some of our money to buy a wand of mage armor? You would get it and use it at appropriate times on Nathan and Ta. (if they survive this adventure and find enough treasure)

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 1, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]







Walking Dad said:


> Great idea *jkason*, but why didn't you buy scrolls? Ta cannot activate them, but you can.




Because I'm a dope and didn't think of it. Since we haven't started yet, I'm going to assume I can swap them out: nix two potions for 4 scrolls FTW.  

IVV, I'll be fine sticking with the potions if you decide that. No worries.



> What about pooling some of our money to buy a wand of mage armor? You would get it and use it at appropriate times on Nathan and Ta. (if they survive this adventure and find enough treasure)




Sounds fine by me. I'm hoping to get some bracers of armor or similar protective items, but they cost a lot more, so the wand is probably a better investment (guess I know what spell Nathan will be swapping out when he gets the opportunity, heh).[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Sep 2, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]
Nathan can have the scrolls. Note, though, that you aren't going TO the Green Faerie--it's just the adventure's name.
[/sblock]

Nathan follows Alnar the best he can, through the winding alleyways and across the bridges of Venza. He pursues the dragon sorcerer as he travels across Benedetto Piazza, down a flight of stairs, along a thin edge next to a canal, and across a bridge, around a corner.

Willow, Ta, and Boon catch up with Nathan as he turns the corner. Alnar stands there, next to an old, faded building, by a boat landing. This must be the place; Carnemorto's apartments. Perhaps it belongs to a noble family long ago, but the place looks like it should be a little better kept if it is to be an nobleman's apartments.

But what gave Alnar pause, was the front door. It stands ajar, its heavy hardwood smashed in. The metal door lock lies bent on the floor in the doorway. A few drops of blood made a line from the apartments to the water.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 2, 2010)

*Willow, HP: 9+1/9, AC: 21/12T/16FF, Saves: 3F/2R/6W, LL Vision*
*Boon, HP: 16+1/16, AC 17/13T/14FF, Saves: 4F/6R/2W, LL Vision, Scent

*Willow strides along with the monk and one of the sorcerers, Boon ever present at her side. She is constantly making little gestures at the lion and herself as they walk, and occasionally relighting the end of the simple club hanging from her belt, then they come to the splintered door. *"Not best way to start out. Think bad thing happened to new boss house."* She then makes a soft shushing sound to Boon as she draws her scimitar and shield, the lion's ears perk up and his formly sleepy eyes are sharp and focused on the front door of the house. 

She sinks into a low stance and starts advancing toward the broken portal. Her eyes are unseen behind her mirrored spectacles, but her elegantly long ears are quite visible thanks to the expertly crafted set of silver combs that she now wears.
[sblock=Willow's Actions]Standard: Go Defensive
Move: Draw weapon and shield, then move in
Free: Perception=22[/sblock]Boon creeps forward at his delicate companion's side. The tensed muscles can be seen rolling under his sleek white fur, as his nose touches the wood.[sblock=Boon's Actions]Standard: Aid Another Perception=11
Move: shadow Willow[/sblock][sblock=Spell List]Orisons: Create Water, Light, Virtue
1st lvl: Cure Light Wounds, Speak with Animals[/sblock]OOC - hehe all that for a 5. IC hates me so much.


----------



## Luinnar (Sep 2, 2010)

This looks bad. Alnar says looking at the door. Someone go check the water to see if our employer is in there. I'm going in to have a poke around to see if I find anything.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 2, 2010)

"I wouldn't go in there if I were you." a male voice states from behind the group. 

Turning the look to see a tall, musclar human standing near the corner they had all just rounded. He wears a light blue tabard over burnished scalemail and a "kite" shield strapped to his left arm. Under his other arm rest an open faced helm.

With no helm on, the can clearly see his wavy shoulder length brown hair and neatly trimmed beard. The newcomer stands his weapons still at his belt, but he watches the group cautiously.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 2, 2010)

*Ta-Am-Ath* AC 15 (T15, FF12), HP 13/13, F +3,R+4,W+4, CMB +4, CMD 16

Arriving at the door, Ta tries to find out the most obvious: Was the door smashed from the out- or the inside...



HolyMan said:


> "I wouldn't go in there if I were you." a male voice states from behind the group.
> ... The newcomer stands his weapons still at his belt, but he watches the group cautiously.




After moving with the grace of a hunting cat to face the speaker Ta asks:
"Why not? Who are you?"

[sblock=ooc]
Ta-Am-Ath
Ta-Am-Ath

gained: 2 potions of mage armor.
lost: 10pp


[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 2, 2010)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

[sblock=OOC]







InVinoVeritas said:


> Nathan can have the scrolls. Note, though, that you aren't going TO the Green Faerie--it's just the adventure's name.




D'oh! Sorry 'bout that. Edited my previous post to fix the mistake.
[/sblock]



InVinoVeritas said:


> This must be the place; Carnemorto's apartments. Perhaps it belongs to a noble family long ago, but the place looks like it should be a little better kept if it is to be an nobleman's apartments.
> 
> But what gave Alnar pause, was the front door. It stands ajar, its heavy hardwood smashed in. The metal door lock lies bent on the floor in the doorway. A few drops of blood made a line from the apartments to the water.






Luinnar said:


> This looks bad. Alnar says looking at the door. Someone go check the water to see if our employer is in there. I'm going in to have a poke around to see if I find anything.




"Are we sure splitting up is a good idea?" Nathan asks, pulling out his dagger. 



HolyMan said:


> "I wouldn't go in there if I were you." a male voice states from behind the group.




"See? Even random passers by think ... wait, who are you, exactly?" Nathan asks.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 2, 2010)

"Guardsman..." the man starts to say and then sighs. "Sorry, my name is Markas. I was a guardsman but no longer. Guess I had that title so long it will be hard to..." he shakes his head sadly and then fits the helment over it.

"I was approached by a man named Umberto Gabbiano. He asked me to check this place out." Markas says looking over the group eyes widening a little at the tiger and small wild half-elf.

"And who are all of you and what are you doing here?" he asks guardedly hand resting on his pommel.


----------



## jkason (Sep 2, 2010)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*



HolyMan said:


> "Guardsman..." the man starts to say and then sighs. "Sorry, my name is Markas. I was a guardsman but no longer. Guess I had that title so long it will be hard to..."  he shakes his head sadly and then fits the helment over it.
> 
> "I was approached by a man named Umberto Gabbiano he asked me to meet him here, this morning." Markas says looking over the group eyes widening a little at the tiger and small wild half-elf.
> 
> "And who are all of you and what are you doing here?" he asks guardedly hand resting on his pommel.




"Red Hand Society, most of us," he says, undoing the bracer on his wrist to lift his sleeve and show Kanli's arcane mark. Then he frowns as he replaces sleeve and bracer. 

"...which probably doesn't mean much to anyone outside the Dunn Wright since Kanli just made it up," he says. Then he pales.

"Kanli went with this schlub yesterday to get the body. What if they were together when whatever it is happened ... " Nathan shakes his head. "That's it. Nathan, Ta, Willow, Boon, Alnar," he says, pointing to each in a rapid-fire introduction to the newcomer.

"Introductions over. Answers now." 

With that, he holds his hand palm up. "Okay guys, how about playing decoy?" he says. As if in response, small, glowing spheres rise up from his fingertips. They spin in the air rapidly a moment before coalescing into a vaguely humanoid form, then they 'walk' in through the gap in the door.

[sblock=OOC]I realize Kanli's just fine, but I figure there's no real way for Nathan to know that at the moment, so I also figured it wouldn't hurt to play up the uncertainty.

Nathan casts Dancing Lights, using the 'humanoid shape' option, and sending it through the door first in hopes of triggering an ambush if there is one.[/sblock]


----------



## Luinnar (Sep 2, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> "I wouldn't go in there if I were you." a male voice states from behind the group.



Don't go in then. Alnar says to the stranger and Ethan as he walks over to the water, peering in to see if he can see anything in there. 

[sblock=ooc]
Is the blood fresh of dried? Also looking into the water.

Perception = 7
[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Sep 3, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]
The events of this scene actually occur the same day you met Umberto. Umberto arrives, asks for help, and asks to meet up with him again at the Dunn Wright Inn tomorrow. Alnar takes the address and heads off, the Red Hand Society heads off after him, and they all meet Markas here.
[/sblock]

Ta approaches the door, and notes that it has been bashed inward. Willow and Boon join him and examine the doorway. Boon sniffs the air, but does not grow tense.

Alnar follows the blood trail to the water. The drops are dried, and there could have easily been a boat here, but there is not one now.

Ta joins Markas and Alnar at the landing as Nathan sends in his light. There is silence. In the light, Willow sees no one, hears no one, smells no one. She sees a stairwell up, a broken sideboard, and some papers scattered about the hall. Of particular interest is that there is a bloody smudge on the wall, about 6 and a half feet off the ground.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 3, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] So right now Kanli and Umberto are headed to the swamp. Now I think I have what's going on. [/sblock]

"I'm sorry I was melodramatic," Markas says to the group. "What I meant was you shouldn't go in there first. I will." He says drawing his sword and raising his shield up till it is under his chin. 

Crouching in a guard postion he keeps the sword held at the ready. (Strange the sword looks to be lightly stained yellowish-green in places. )

[sblock=Guard postion]
Total defense = AC 23 [/sblock]


----------



## Luinnar (Sep 3, 2010)

You should have been more specific. Alnar says to  Markas as he walks into the room behind him. Wow this looks bad, looks like a break in. He walks over to the blood smudge on the wall. Someone was, or is tall... so either they escaped in boat or was taken away in one. Better look upstairs. 

Here this will work better, Alnar says touching  Markas's sword and which flairs with bright light.

[sblock=actions]
Light spell on the sword.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 3, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> ...
> 
> Was the door smashed from the out- or the inside...



ooc: still waiting for an answer.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Sep 3, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> ooc: still waiting for an answer.






> Ta approaches the door, and notes that it has been bashed inward.




OOC: Answered above.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 3, 2010)

ooc: Sorry, IVV. I missed it.

*Ta-Am-Ath* AC 15 (T15, FF12), HP 13/13, F +3,R+4,W+4, CMB +4, CMD 16

Ta follows behind them, his staff ready in hand.

[sblock=ooc]
Ta-Am-Ath
Ta-Am-Ath

gained: 2 potions of mage armor.
lost: 10pp


[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 3, 2010)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

[sblock=OOC]Sorry about the mix-up. Since we were to meet the next day, I had it in my head that's what we were cutting to. We'll just call Nathan the slightest bit hungover from the massive feast last night and Kanli can be sure to laugh at him for losing track of time when they return.  [/sblock]

"Looks like you're off the hook, fellas," Nathan says to the glowing form as Alnar lights up Markas' sword. The form breaks apart again into its constituent light-spheres, which return to the sorcerer. They spin quickly about Nathan, then wink out of existence. 

In the glowing sword's light, Nathan turns around to take in the room. 

"Some of you more martial types might be better at figuring out what caused the smudge," Nathan says, "I'm wondering what our resident might have been working on." He kneels down to take a look at the papers.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 3, 2010)

Willow scratches her head a moment as everyone spreads out through the house, speculating what might have happened to their prospective employer. *"Not here. Went to swamp for dead body thing in mud."*

OOC - I was under the impression that we heading over there the next day as well. What good would it be to stand outside the guys house, when we knew he wouldn't be there yet?

And with a +15 mod to perception , you might just want to tell Willow what you want to look for and assist her instead of trying to do it yourselves.


----------



## Luinnar (Sep 3, 2010)

[sblock=Willow]
Geeze +15 to perception is insane.  I wish I had +15 to use magic device. [/sblock]
You, druid girl. Go see if you see anything in those papers. Alnar says to Wollow. Take your kitty with you, I don't like the idea of something having claws, besides me that is. he says smiling.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 4, 2010)

"So someone breaks in," Markas says pointing to the door with his glowing blade.

"Whoever lived here struggled," the sword swings over to the wall and it's smear. 

"You know this is a little distracting," Markas says holding up the glowing blade. "And if I get into a fight we will lose all our light as soon as I stick this in someone," He stands lost in thought.

"Maybe, you can make the shield give off some light instead?" he asks Alnar.


----------



## Luinnar (Sep 4, 2010)

Don't blame me if you get blinded. Alnar says, canceling the spell and touching the shield, which flairs with light.

[sblock=actions]
Cancel light on the sword, use it on the shield.[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 4, 2010)

Willow gets a sad and scared look on her face as Anlar mentions sifting through the mountains of paperwork. *"Um...not read good. Find things and sounds best of all...but not read good."* Having found the chink in her armor of perception, the petite druid looks very much like the little girl she is for a few moments.

Perception=27


----------



## Luinnar (Sep 5, 2010)

*sigh* Alright, I'm going to head upstairs and see what is up there if anyone wants to come, Alnar says.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Sep 5, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]
This is Carnemorto's apartments, not Umberto's. Basically, he asked you to check Carnemorto's place while he retrieved the body, and asked for a report at the Dunn Wright Inn tomorrow. I apologize for not making that as clear as possible.
[/sblock]

Nathan and Willow shuffle through the papers strewn about the room. Some are blank, and Willow quickly finds a spilled inkwell staining the patterned rug, and a black raven's quill. 

Nathan picks up some sheets and starts reading:




> Maschera, my love,






> How wonderfully radiant your eyes, like sparking emaralds







> Maschera, angel of my heart,






> When will you next perform? The opera is dank and cavernous without you. I can only (smudge)







> My most wonderful Maschera,






> Did you receive my gift? I could not help but see you in the delicacy of the necklece





Alnar heads upstairs. upstairs, the papers continue to scatter, blown about by the wind flowing through the chambers through destroyed shutters. Furniture lays in pieces, and all drawers, desks, chests... all furniture, in fact, have been pulled out, shattered, and tossed around, as if the entire room had been ransacked by some group of very large, brutal people.

Willow, meantime, frowns at the piles of incomplete love letters. She sniffs the air and finds... honeysuckle? She looks around, and realizes that one of the sheets is a little more yellow, a little perfumed. Intrigued, she pulls it out from the bottom of a pile.

The sheet is not made of paper, but a papyrus. An emblem of a blue butterfly adorns the letterhead. And written on the sheet is the elegant cursive script of Elvish.

[sblock=In Elvish]
Carnemorto is at Via Clavata 43, by the Clavata footbridge. Take what you can and get rid of him.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 5, 2010)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*



InVinoVeritas said:


> Nathan picks up some sheets and starts reading:




"Looks like our boy had it bad," Nathan says, flipping through the letters. "An opera singer named Maschera. Jealous lover, maybe?" he conjectures out load.

He turns as one particular letter seems to catch Willow's attention. "Anything special in that one, or more of the same?"


----------



## Luinnar (Sep 8, 2010)

Same kind of thing upstairs. Alnar says as he comes back down. Someone or something was looking for something.

Unless they were just trying to cover up their kidnapping, but than why leave the blood?


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 8, 2010)

"All possibilities should be considered, till we have more proof of what went on here." Markas says letting down his guard a little. "Either someone came here to rob this place and had to do murder to conceal the fact. Or they came here_ to do_ murder and made it look like they were after something."

Shaking his head he says with slight mirth in his voice, "And here I thought this was all behind me once I left the guard." He stands sword at the ready and eyes alert.

[sblock=OOC] 
letting guard down = no longer Total defense
sword at the ready = ready action to counterattack if attacked [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 8, 2010)

*Ta-Am-Ath* AC 15 (T15, FF12), HP 13/13, F +3,R+4,W+4, CMB +4, CMD 16

"Anyone found a clue what we can do next? Just report or will we further investigate?"

[sblock=ooc]
Ta-Am-Ath
Ta-Am-Ath

gained: 2 potions of mage armor.
lost: 10pp


[/sblock]


----------



## Luinnar (Sep 9, 2010)

Walking Dad;5313227
[COLOR=Yellow said:
			
		

> "Anyone found a clue what we can do next? Just report or will we further investigate?"[/COLOR]



Not unless anyone has a boat says Alnar.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 9, 2010)

"No need for a boat," Markas says finally sheathing his sword. "Still time left in the day why not ask this opera singer a few questions."


----------



## jkason (Sep 9, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> "Anyone found a clue what we can do next? Just report or will we further investigate?"




((OOC: Nathan's still waiting on Willow to reveal whatever was in elvish (he doesn't speak it), which may or may not be enlightening))


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 10, 2010)

Willow takes the slip of papyrus and goes back down stairs where Boon is sitting quite contentedly on a cushioned couch with his tongue hanging out. *"Says is at ... Va Clawata four three? By bridge for feet?"* She seems to be having trouble with the language she is remembering from early childhood. *"What get rid of him mean?"*

OOC - I totally missed that part of the post


----------



## Luinnar (Sep 10, 2010)

Vertexx69 said:


> *"What get rid of him mean?"*



"Kill him probably" Alnar says looking at Willow._ How young is this kid anyway? _he thinks to himself.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 10, 2010)

*Ta-Am-Ath* AC 15 (T15, FF12), HP 13/13, F +3,R+4,W+4, CMB +4, CMD 16

"Why was the message in this house? Did others left them? Or was the man we are searching for hired to kill someone else?"

[sblock=ooc]
Ta-Am-Ath
Ta-Am-Ath

gained: 2 potions of mage armor.
lost: 10pp


[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 10, 2010)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*



Walking Dad said:


> "Why was the message in this house? Did others left them? Or was the man we are searching for hired to kill someone else?"




Nathan perks up as Willow reads part of the message. As Ta speculates, Nathan follows the thought. "What does it say is at Clawata?" Nathan says, looking around.

"If we think this belonged to someone sent here to ... " Nathan jerks his thumb in the direction of the bloody mark on the wall--"Then he must have had it with him a while. Willow, do you think Boon would be able to use this to track the owner?"


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Sep 12, 2010)

OOC: Just moving things along...

Boon sniffs the papyrus as Willow examines it. The lion sniffs the walls, the floor, and runs upstairs. He paws at the broken furniture, the large gashes in the walls, and runs back downstairs, out the front door. He follows the blood drops to the water's edge, and stops. 

He sits a moment, looking at the water. He leans down, takes a drink, and trots back inside to rest on his cushion.


----------



## jkason (Sep 12, 2010)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan sighs. 

"Seems logical enough," he says. "If where we found it was where he chose to dump the body, would make the most sense to get it on the water as soon as possible, just to avoid someone like Boon.

"I think that just leaves us with this opera singer as a lead, then. Who's up for some culture?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 12, 2010)

*Ta-Am-Ath* AC 15 (T15, FF12), HP 13/13, F +3,R+4,W+4, CMB +4, CMD 16

"Culture, or things that pass as such in this barbaric land?" Ta asks with a wink and a smile 

[sblock=ooc]
Ta-Am-Ath
Ta-Am-Ath

gained: 2 potions of mage armor.
lost: 10pp


[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 13, 2010)

"Hey I grew up in this city," Markas says to Ta. "It isn't all savage and barbaric just the area around the foriegn quarter." He adds with a wink and a smile.


----------



## Luinnar (Sep 13, 2010)

I'd hardly call fat people shrieking at each other in a foreign language "culture", but it is the best lead we have. Alnar says.

Unless it is a Dwarf opera, I could not stand them singing about gold for 3 1/2 hours...


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 13, 2010)

As the others wax intellectual and make jokes, Willow seems focused on the hunt. *"Go to bridge now? Boon can follow blood scent for miles."* The way she says this strike people as no boast, but a simple statement of fact. She shushes at the lion again, and taps the wall under the blood smear. The animal yawns and leaves his perch on the sofa, raising his maneless head is enough to carry his broad pink nose even with the shoulder height swath. He seems to spend a long time sticking his nose right to the mark, dragging his long whiskers through the scent. He look to his companion, waiting for the word to head out. *"Boon ready to go now."*


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Sep 14, 2010)

At the front steps of Carnemorto's residence.​
_Someone would have to be quite tall to leave a smear of blood up there,_ Willow thinks as they head out the front door. Boon first follows the blood drops a second time to the boat landing, and watches the water flow by. He then passes by a street sign at the bridge, labeled Via Clavata. Looking back, the number 43 is clearly visible on Carnemorto's rooms at the entrance.

Boon follows the scent across the bridge, through the main square. Passersby give the lion a frightened berth as he walks along. He stops to stare in the windows of a couple of shops--a flower shop here, a jewelry shop there--as he continues forward.

He stops one last time, at the steps of a grand building:




The Venza Opera House​

[sblock=Photo Credit]
Cannaregio Rain, Venice by Rita Crane Photography (returning soon), on Flickr
Venice Opera House 1963 by PhillipC, on Flickr
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 14, 2010)

"Well it looks like we will get to see a show after all." Markas says with a nod to the opera house. "Who wants to do the talking?"

[sblock=OOC] Who is the "face-man" for this group? [/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 14, 2010)

OOC - not it!


----------



## Luinnar (Sep 14, 2010)

*OOC:*


I have +7 bluff and intimidate and +3 diplomacy


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 14, 2010)

*Ta-Am-Ath* AC 15 (T15, FF12), HP 13/13, F +3,R+4,W+4, CMB +4, CMD 16

Ta knows his poor social skills, so he will let someone else doing the talk. But he has a keen sense for other peoples motives, so he will keep an eye on them.

[sblock=ooc]
Ta-Am-Ath
http://www.enworld.org/forum/5227318-post4.html
-1 in all social tasks, but a +6 in sense motive 

gained: 2 potions of mage armor.
lost: 10pp


[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 14, 2010)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

"Guess that tells us what we need to know about the connection between his crush and his disappearance," Nathan mutters as the lion leads the group to the opera house.



HolyMan said:


> "Well it looks like we will get to see a show after all." Markas says with a nod to the opera house. "Who wants to do the talking?"




Nathan shrugs. "I'm no foreign liaison or anything, but I've been known to do alright spouting rhetoric," Nathan says. He looks down at his clothes and frowns. 

"This won't do, though," he says. 

He smoothes down the front of his tunic, saying, "You're too drab. A little brighter, huh?" As his hands move across the fabric, it does just that: the darker maroon brightens to a flashy, bright red, the black of his detailing becomes a much more ostentatious silver. He holds out his trousers at the sides. "You, too." With the smallest shudder, the trousers, too, brighten to match the tunic's pallet. The sorcerer shakes his head, and his hair falls into place with perfect grooming. 

"Don't think I forgot about you," he says, pointing to his boots. The dirt and mud that has accumulated on them throughout the day leaps off as if fleeing in terror, and the boot leather is shiny and polished. 

"Now," Nathan says, finally addressing the group again. "Anyone else want some sprucing up, or are we ready to go?"

[sblock=OOC]Looks like no one took ranks in Diplomacy, but Nathan has a +4 cha modifier and +8 in both Bluff and Intimidate, so he and Alnar are probably the closest the group has to a proper 'face.'

Nathan's using prestidigitation to clean and color his clothing in order to look more the part of someone a bit more upper-crust. The spell can't give any real skill modifiers, but it seemed like a reasonable application of its abilities from a fluff perspective. [/sblock]


----------



## Luinnar (Sep 14, 2010)

"No, I like being out of place." Alnar says, wondering why Nathan is talking to his clothes.

[sblock=ooc]
Nathan's personality seems better at the "nice" diplomacy stuff if I'm not mistaken, while Alnar's is better suited with the more threatening approach  

Or we could go the tag team Sorcerer route.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 14, 2010)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*



Luinnar said:


> "No, I like being out of place." Alnar says, wondering why Nathan is talking to his clothes.
> 
> [sblock=ooc]
> Nathan's personality seems better at the "nice" diplomacy stuff if I'm not mistaken, while Alnar's is better suited with the more threatening approach
> ...




"Suit yourself," he says with a shrug. "Spent enough time in rags 'cause of grandpa; it's nice to be able to at least fake nice things now I'm on my own."

[sblock=OOC]He's not built to be especially polite (that's why there's no ranks in Diplomacy), though he is fairly benign for the most part, so Nathan can play nice for the group until it's time not to. [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 14, 2010)

"Thank you but no, I think I can come off as a bodyguard," Markas says looking over the group. "And Ta a man servant of some sort, but the other." He lefts his arms in a shrug. 

[sblock=OOC] I would have Alnar try aid another to help with Nathan's diplomacy check. While Ta watches using his sense motive. Markas and Williow to stand guard?? [/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 14, 2010)

Willow an Boon are preoccupied with a bit of something or other at the water's edge, so miss the whole discussion about who is going to talk pretty in the building Boon lead them to. A peal of girlish laughter escapes the feral druid as she playfully dunks the big cat's nose under the water. This elicites a soft snarl before he slathers the whole side of delicate face in canal water and his saliva with a large tongue.[sblock=OOC]If the group would like Willow's radar up during the next encounter you just need to ask.[/sblock]


----------



## Luinnar (Sep 14, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> [sblock=OOC] I would have Alnar try aid another to help with Nathan's diplomacy check.  [/sblock]



[sblock=OOC] Sounds like a plan. 

If people ask:
"This is my older brother Alnar, don't mind him he was dropped on his head as a child and has been anti-social ever since" might work [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 14, 2010)

*Ta-Am-Ath* AC 15 (T15, FF12), HP 13/13, F +3,R+4,W+4, CMB +4, CMD 16



HolyMan said:


> ... "And Ta a man servant of some sort, but the other." He lefts his arms in a shrug.
> ...





Ta looks at his powerful frame, at least equal to Markas', his various weapons and thinks of the blood red hand on his bald head: "The servants here look like me?"

[sblock=ooc]
Ta-Am-Ath


gained: 2 potions of mage armor.
lost: 10pp


[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 14, 2010)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*



Vertexx69 said:


> Willow an Boon are preoccupied with a bit of something or other at the water's edge, so miss the whole discussion about who is going to talk pretty in the building Boon lead them to. A peal of girlish laughter escapes the feral druid as she playfully dunks the big cat's nose under the water. This elicites a soft snarl before he slathers the whole side of delicate face in canal water and his saliva with a large tongue.[sblock=OOC]If the group would like Willow's radar up during the next encounter you just need to ask.[/sblock]




Nathan shakes his head at the druid pranks the lethal cat. 

"I guess we're ready to go, then? I'll see if I can make a decent enough impression; you guys watch my back, keep your eyes and ears open. I'm a fair lier, but I'm sadly not at good at catching them in others."

With that, Nathan starts into the opera house.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Sep 15, 2010)

Nathan leads the Red Hand Society (and Alnar) into the opera house.





Inside the Opera House​ 

The opulence of the Venza Opera House is staggering. The ruling houses wanted to make sure that there would never be any question about their cultural superiority, and so they all coordinated and constructed one of the most beautiful buildings in all of E'n. Here, in the entrance hall, the effect on the eyes is dazzling.

As for the acoustics... the walls and floors echo out in a single concert: "NO, NO, NO!"

Footsteps fill the hall as a slight, if portly, figure descends the staircase. Bedecked in finery from head to toe, he totters along, his voice shrill yet firm.

"No, you cannot be serious! Calpurnio cannot expect to perform yet another grotesque at this time, we have just completed performing _Ronaldo the Jungle Orc_, and we haven't yet gotten the stench out of the front seats! You would not *believe* the price of velvet these days, let me tell you!"

As he approaches, his diminutive stature becomes more and more apparent; between that and his accent, he is clearly a halfling. He takes one more appraising look at you, and a look of realization blossoms across his face. He slumps into a nearby chair, takes off his hat, and fans himself.






Tilsit slumps into a convenient chair to observe you.​ 
He shakes his head. "Fine, so Calpurnio did not send you. Thank the heavens for that. My name is Tilsit Dimplecotton, opera set director extraordinaire. I have just two questions. First, what brings you to the opera, and second, is that beast properly housetrained?"

[sblock=Photo Credit]
[Opera House staircase, Paris, France] (LOC) by The Library of Congress, on Flickr
Photo of Tilsit by nessachan.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 15, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]







Walking Dad said:


> "The servants here look like me?"



[/sblock]

"Only the more exotic ones. Ones only people with money can afford." Markas whispers to Ta as they walk through the opera house.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 15, 2010)

Willow swings her own platinum-blond mane over her shoulder as she casts her gaze beyond the head of Boon, looking back toward the door. She looks for this so called beast, but finds none. Sensing her own natural scent, the druid cocks her head back around to the halfling with an inquisitive finger pointing to herself.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 15, 2010)

*Ta-Am-Ath* AC 15 (T15, FF12), HP 13/13, F +3,R+4,W+4, CMB +4, CMD 16

Ta remains silent. The others will be better to explain the situation. But he looks for cues, if the halfling is telling them the truth.

[sblock=ooc]
Ta-Am-Ath

InVinoVeritas, will you roll my Sense Motive check? Ta got a +6

gained: 2 potions of mage armor.
lost: 10pp


[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 15, 2010)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*



InVinoVeritas said:


> He shakes his head. "Fine, so Calpurnio did not send you. Thank the heavens for that. My name is Tilsit Dimplecotton, opera set director extraordinaire. I have just two questions. First, what brings you to the opera, and second, is that beast properly housetrained?"






Vertexx69 said:


> Willow swings her own platinum-blond mane over her shoulder as she casts her gaze beyond the head of Boon, looking back toward the door. She looks for this so called beast, but finds none. Sensing her own natural scent, the druid cocks her head back around to the halfling with an inquisitive finger pointing to herself.




Nathan stalls out just a moment at the furious energy of the halfling, then has to take another moment when Willow misinterprets his remark. He shakes his head to her to let the wild-born young woman off the hook, then turns back to the halfling. 

"Last things first," he says brightly. "I can assure you that all of us know better than to relieve ourselves on anything so lovely as your opera house. As to the first matter, we're looking for a performer named ... Maschera? We were late visiting with Carnemorto Gabbiano, and he can't seem to say enough about Maschera's amazing talent, so we thought we simply had to meet such a soul in person."


----------



## Luinnar (Sep 15, 2010)

Alnar did not care for the Opera house as he walked in. It was far too... fancy, yes that was the word. He liked the word conferable better when applied to places, and he was not sure he could find it in this place. At least is was reasonably clean.

Yes I would just adore meeting Maschera, old boy. Alnar says in his snobby noble impression. It would be frightfully good of you if you could introduce us.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Sep 17, 2010)

Tilsit casts a skeptical gaze up at Alnar and snorts. "It would be frightful indeed, from the look of you lot."

He tsks as his head waggles. "But you did say Carnemorto. That, yes, I can believe. That besotted soul is here nearly every night, looking and listening to Maschera. A real treasure, she is. Glorious voice, like the voice of Cortesia. Some here even whisper..." and his voice softens in turn, "that she may be the Opera's next Abzienta."

He suddenly clears his throat, shakes his head, and coughs. "But that is not important right now. I suppose if Carnemorto sent you, I should at the very least escort you to her. Follow me."

[sblock=Ta]
He seems honest, if somewhat obsessed with theater, and theatrics. Mentioning Abzienta made him nervous.
[/sblock]

Tilsit stands, and heads up the stairs to the main theater. 





Inside the Venza Opera.​ 
As he walks down the aisle, Tilsit makes conversation. You get the impression he is not silent much. "There is much that must be prepared for such a space, and for those that would see such performances. What sort of performance do you perform? Does the lion eat the elf? Are you some kind of prestidigitator? What has Carnemorto brought you for?"

[sblock=Photo Credit]
The scene by anto XIII, on Flickr
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 17, 2010)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*



InVinoVeritas said:


> Tilsit casts a skeptical gaze up at Alnar and snorts. "It would be frightful indeed, from the look of you lot."




Nathan raises an eyebrow to Alnar as if to give an I-told-you-so regarding 'sprucing up.'



> As he walks down the aisle, Tilsit makes conversation. You get the impression he is not silent much. "There is much that must be prepared for such a space, and for those that would see such performances. What sort of performance do you perform? Does the lion eat the elf? Are you some kind of prestidigitator? What has Carnemorto brought you for?"




Nathan chuckles at the suggestion Willow the Lion Tamer, but quickly composes himself. 

"We became acquainted with Carnemorto through his brother, Umberto," Nathan says. "You may have heard that House Gabbiano is in the process of ... re-assessing its staffing. We've been in negotiations with Umberto to do some contract security work. It can be dull work, but it does help one pay to enjoy things like quality opera, yes?"









*OOC:*


Is knowing who Abzienta is common enough knowledge that we can make the know: local check untrained? If not, looks like only Markus has any ranks in it.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Sep 18, 2010)

*OOC:*


It's more than 10 (she's not common knowledge), but feel free to make a Knowledge(Venza) roll, HolyMan.







"Ah, so the elder brother is checking up on the family finances? What do you hope to find?"


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 18, 2010)

*OOC:*



OK, wow didn't know that would be handy just thought being a guardsman he would have a little know(local).


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Sep 18, 2010)

[sblock=HolyMan]
Abzienta was an elven opera singer, one of the most beautiful, the most sought after. She became notorious for starting a string of affairs with Venza noblemen. Over time, she stripped them of their wealth through seduction, and would then kill them. She was eventually caught and convicted.

That was all about a hundred years ago, though. Nowadays, she is a bit of a bogeyman in theatrical circles.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 18, 2010)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*



InVinoVeritas said:


> "Ah, so the elder brother is checking up on the family finances? What do you hope to find?"




Nathan looks a bit sheepish, but then admits, "Well, he's a bit concerned that Carnemorto seems so ... overwhelmingly taken with this Maschera. If you wouldn't mind indulging a bit of gossip: do you think they're quite enamored of each other? Or has poor Carnemorto managed to find himself the unrequited love so many tragedies are built upon?"


----------



## Luinnar (Sep 19, 2010)

Alnar did not like the fat hobbit's attitude and hoped the conversation would be over quickly. The opulence of the place bothered him as well. All this gold and glitter was unnatural, unless you were visiting a dwarf mine.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Sep 22, 2010)

Tilsit grins at Nathan's question. "Well, I certainly am not the sort to pry into the affairs of others, oh, no, no, no," he begins.

Then he stretches himself tall to whisper, "But I can say that Carnemorto is definitely one of the most lovesick I have ever seen in all my years here!" Tilsit giggles. "I figured this would have to be a financial affair. House Gabbiano, while still a house, technically, has had a rather poor stretch of luck, lately, but Carnemorto still gave this beautiful necklace to Maschera the other day, and, well... it was definitely worth more than what the family's paying the whole lot of you, I can be sure of that. I've got quite an eye for quality, you know."

As he approaches the back stage, he turns to whisper, "But Maschera's still quite interested in his satisfaction. Just a couple days ago, Carnemorto was upset at her about something. I thought it might be the end of things, but Maschera pleaded with him to stay. I didn't hear what it was about, but she was inconsolable that day. The performance was dreadful."

He stops at the door to a dressing room backstage. He knocks. "O Maschera? Are you in there, darling? Are you decent? Some fellows from Carnemorto are here to see you!"

Silence. Then, in a lovely voice, "Yes, Tilsit, I'm decent. Come in."







Maschera.​ 
The young maiden inside looks up from her settee. 

"How is Carnemorto?"

[sblock=Photo Credit]
Photo by matusciac
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 22, 2010)

[sblock=DM] I am here and saw the info from the knowledge check. Didn't want to blather it out in front of the halfling Markas is waiting to see when he can tell the others what he knows of the name. In the mean time he will be watching this Maschera like a hawk, and not because she is beautiful. Ok well half because of that.

Sense Motive = +1 

New traits: Eyes and Ears of the City and Courageous. [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 22, 2010)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*



InVinoVeritas said:


> "But Maschera's still quite interested in his satisfaction. Just a couple days ago, Carnemorto was upset at her about something. I thought it might be the end of things, but Maschera pleaded with him to stay. I didn't hear what it was about, but she was inconsolable that day. The performance was dreadful."




"Ah, the trials of trysts, eh?" Nathan says with a wink and a nod.



> The young maiden inside looks up from her settee.
> 
> "How is Carnemorto?"




"Feeling a bit rotten last I saw him, I'm afraid," Nathan says with a sympathetic shake of his head. "But his brother and another acquaintance of mine are tending to him as we speak, so I'm sure he'll be all sorted soon enough. 

"But even in his present state, he had nothing but wonderful things to say about you, milady," he continues with a flourish and a bow. "I couldn't resist trying to take the opportunity to meet the talent who had so enraptured good Carnemorto. And good Master Dimplecotton was accommodating enough to indulge us. Nathan Tchanlach at your service."


----------



## Luinnar (Sep 23, 2010)

Whats with the butterflys and birdcages? Are you an animal lover? Alnar says. He was tempted to crush the butterfly, the thing was annoying him, but thought better of it.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 23, 2010)

*Ta-Am-Ath* AC 15 (T15, FF12), HP 13/13, F +3,R+4,W+4, CMB +4, CMD 16

Fully out of his element, Ta cannot do much more than watching the tragedy unfold...

[sblock=ooc]
Ta-Am-Ath

Still using Sense Motive (+6).

gained: 2 potions of mage armor.
lost: 10pp


[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Sep 25, 2010)

Maschera, distraught, ignores Alnar's question, but turns to Nathan to answer. 

"Oh, the poor dear! He must be in a bad way. We should go to him at once, Nathan. It warms my heart that he speaks so highly of me, but I should be there to tend to him!"

"But the performance..." Tilsit objects.

"I'll be back before then. Otherwise, get Segunda to take over my part this evening, she'll be thrilled at the opportunity. But I can't bear the thought that dear Carnemorto may be ill without my care!"

[sblock=Ta]
Her voice is quite beautiful, trembling when one would expect it, a rack of troubled thoughts. She is serious in her love.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 27, 2010)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

"Perhaps, Master Tilsit, if you might fetch a mild wine to help calm the lady's nerves?" Nathan asks. If Tilsit complies, he raises his eyebrows to the others a moment, shrugging as if to say 'the jig is up,' but pausing to give room for objections before he actually speaks.









*OOC:*


lol, and this is why I'm no good playing evasive face-types. Always talking myself into a corner.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Sep 28, 2010)

Tilsit, already offended by Maschera's suggestions, balks a moment, scowling. But the scowl melts into a grin, both relaxed and mischievious in that way particular to halflings. 

"I know just the thing, I'll be right back."

He half-totters, half-scurries off.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 28, 2010)

Willow stands to the side quietly, trying to interpose herself between the strangely dressed and frail woman and the big white hunting cat. This is quite difficult since the cat is actually bigger than the tiny girl, so she is mostly surrounded by a fuzzy white aura all the way around her as the love sick singer wimpers on about the corpse they found.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 28, 2010)

Markas wonders if this woman is truthful in her intentions or not as he is not overly sure. If what he knows of the old elvish singer Abzienta is indeed true in this case, than she is not only a gifted singer but an actress as well. He decides to see if he can help salvage the situation.

"I don't think it wise to take you to him, mi'lady. We aren't sure if what he has is... catching. We just wanted to know when you last saw him. And how was he? Did he act odd? Complain about anything bothering him? Anything you can tell us would be most helpful."


----------



## Luinnar (Sep 28, 2010)

Alnar goes in the hallway, ready to waylay the halfling when he gets back to give the party more time to talk to the women.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 28, 2010)

*Ta-Am-Ath* AC 15 (T15, FF12), HP 13/13, F +3,R+4,W+4, CMB +4, CMD 16

Ta grows frustrated from all the lies around him. Why couldn't be his conpanions, at last, be honest people...

[sblock=ooc]
Ta-Am-Ath

Still using Sense Motive (+6).

gained: 2 potions of mage armor.
lost: 10pp


[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 28, 2010)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*



HolyMan said:


> Markas wonders if this woman is truthful in her intentions or not as he is not overly sure. If what he knows of the old elvish singer Abzienta is indeed true in this case, than she is not only a gifted singer but an actress as well. He decides to see if he can help salvage the situation.
> 
> "I don't think it wise to take you to him, mi'lady. We aren't sure if what he has is... catching. We just wanted to know when you last saw him. And how was he? Did he act odd? Complain about anything bothering him? Anything you can tell us would be most helpful."




Nathan bites his lip a moment, then shakes his head. As he sees Alnar walk out to play lookout, he nods, deciding.

"Milady, I need to ask for your discretion and your forgiveness, as I'm afraid I've withheld pertinent facts in the interest of avoiding panic, jumped-to conclusions," he says calmly and softly, with genuine remorse in his voice. 

"The full facts are that we fear Carnemorto ... there was some kind of break in at his apartments, and we have reason to believe it was no random thief in the night, but rather someone sent after him who wished him harm. The more people who know what we've discovered, however, the greater we risk tipping our hand. And if Carnemorto is somehow still alive--for I tell you honestly we have not yet confirmed his demise--then whomever might hold him might finish what they've started. Will you help us, then, good Maschera, and keep our secret from ..." here he glances to the door in obvious reference to Tilsit ... "Those who might have looser tongues?"









*OOC:*


I'm not rolling a Bluff check here because I believe Nathan's being fully truthful. The advanced decomposition of the body we found doesn't jibe with Carnemorto disappearing only 3 days ago, so unless his brother can confirm it, Nathan and I are working from the theory that the body isn't Carnemorto's, and that something weirder is going on, though neither of us are quite sure what.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Sep 30, 2010)

Maschera staggers, breathing heavily. Her eyes dart around the room, as she looks dizzy. She steels herself and lowers her eyes.

"Yes, for my love. I'll keep the secret. What can I do?"

[sblock=Ta]
She blanched. Her heart rate is rising. This is true fear.
[/sblock]

*     *     *​ 
As Alnar waits outside the room, Tilsit bubbles back to the dressing room, a bottle of wine and a pair of glasses in hand.

"This is a bottle of East Wall Irthos. The preponderance of afternoon sun ripens the berries, adding both to the berry and sweet notes. A perfect beverage to freshen up by. Now, I believe m'lady requires a glass, if you don't mind."


----------



## jkason (Oct 1, 2010)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*



InVinoVeritas said:


> Maschera staggers, breathing heavily. Her eyes dart around the room, as she looks dizzy. She steels herself and lowers her eyes.
> 
> "Yes, for my love. I'll keep the secret. What can I do?"




Nathan gingerly takes Maschera's hand to reassure her. 

"It is a great burden we've given you, my lady, but trust me it is for the best for now," he says gently. As he hears Tilsit's voice again in the hall, Nathan lowers his own.

"We've precious little time. Is there somewhere you might meet us later? Somewhere away from ... walls with ears such as the opera house seems to have?"









*OOC:*


Sorry about the delay. Hectic day yesterday. If Maschera gives them a location and a time, you can assume a quick and quiet agreement on Nathan's part if it helps things keep moving. There's nothing more I planned to try to discuss with her until we can get her alone.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Oct 2, 2010)

Maschera looks around. 

She whispers, "Where are you staying? I have a performance tonight, but perhaps we can meet at your place tomorrow morning?"


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 2, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Not my place, LOL  You know how hard it is to get blood stains out.[/sblock]

"Yes I think we shouldn't worry her any longer, let us go for now." Markas says turning towards the door.


----------



## Luinnar (Oct 2, 2010)

Alnar takes the bottle and looks at it carefully, pretending to know about fine wines. Looks alright, he says, handing it back to the halfling. Hopefully it will calm her nerves.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Oct 4, 2010)

Maschera nods. "Dunn Wright Inn, tomorrow morning, then. Please find him."

Tilsit sniggers at Alnar's commentary. "It certainly will. Now, if you please," he states as he heads on into Maschera's dressing room. Inside he turns to the assembled. "Off with you, we have a show to prepare for." 

Maschera desperately downs a glass of wine as the group exits.









*OOC:*



At this point, feel free to discuss whatever you need, either at the Dunn Wright Inn or elsewhere. When you are ready to advance to tomorrow, post that you're going back to sleep, and I'll start the next scene.


----------



## jkason (Oct 4, 2010)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*









*OOC:*


Sorry about the delay, and thanks, IVV for pushing forward. Was a very full weekend and I didn't manage to catch up on all my games.









InVinoVeritas said:


> Maschera nods. "Dunn Wright Inn, tomorrow morning, then. Please find him."




Nathan gives Maschera a deep bow. "We will do everything in our power, I assure you, good lady," he says. 



> Inside he turns to the assembled. "Off with you, we have a show to prepare for."




Nathan falls back into his more effusive persona when Tilsit returns. 

"But of course!" he says. "It's been an honor to have even the briefest audience. Our great thanks both to you, Master Tilsit, and the lovely talent your wonderful opera house houses." He gives Maschera one last, supportive wink, then leads the others back out into the streets of Venza. Once the group has rounded enough corners to be out of view, he looks down at his brightly-colored garments. 

"Yes, that's enough faux-finery for one day," he says to no one the party can see. The brighter crimsons and silvers of his clothes evaporate as if they were water on a hot sidewalk, leaving him back in the darker reds and grays he's used to.

"I'll apologize now if anyone felt I was out of turn giving our ace away to Maschera, or keeping it from Tilsit," he says as the group makes its way back to the Dunn Wright. "I do think we should keep most of what we know about Carnemorto's disposition to ourselves. Someone either went to the trouble to move and bury the body, or even more oddly, to put Carnemorto's ring on another, older corpse. In any event, they're trying to hide what's happened to him. And the longe we can keep them in the dark as to what we do or don't know, the safer I hope they'll feel, which also hopefully means they won't be rushing to cover more tracks.

"I hadn't meant to even tell Maschera, but she just seemed so ... distressed that I took a chance. Hopefully I wasn't just bamboozled by her performing talents."


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 4, 2010)

*Ta-Am-Ath* AC 15 (T15, FF12), HP 13/13, F +3,R+4,W+4, CMB +4, CMD 16

"I believe her. I sensed no betrayel in her words and her concerns seemed genuine. Even if I don't speak a lot, I watch very carefully the ones who do." Ta explains on the way.

[sblock=ooc]
Ta-Am-Ath

gained: 2 potions of mage armor.
lost: 10pp


[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 4, 2010)

After they have found some space to themselves Markas fills the group in on what he knows of what was mentioned at the opera house.

"The halfling made refrence to an old opera singer that he jokingly believes Maschera resembles. Now I don't want to say she is or isn't involved but, _Abzienta_ was an elven opera singer, one of the most beautiful, the most sought after. She became notorious for starting a string of affairs with Venza noblemen. Over time, she stripped them of their wealth through seduction, and would then kill them. She was eventually caught and convicted." Markas pauses as he watches for any nearby ears then continues.

"But, that was all about a hundred years ago, though. Nowadays, she is a bit of a bogeyman in theatrical circles. We should look at the angle that if Ta is right and she is innocent, then maybe someone is setting her up to take the fall for their deeds."


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 5, 2010)

*Ta-Am-Ath* AC 15 (T15, FF12), HP 13/13, F +3,R+4,W+4, CMB +4, CMD 16

"Or a lier with over a century expirience can fool me. There is magic to hide ones true appearance." Ta states simply.

[sblock=ooc]
Ta-Am-Ath

gained: 2 potions of mage armor.
lost: 10pp


[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Oct 5, 2010)

From her eyes to her limbs to her ears, Maschera appeared human.


----------



## jkason (Oct 5, 2010)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*



HolyMan said:


> "But, that was all about a hundred years ago, though. Nowadays, she is a bit of a bogeyman in theatrical circles. We should look at the angle that if Ta is right and she is innocent, then maybe someone is setting her up to take the fall for their deeds."






Walking Dad said:


> "Or a lier with over a century expirience can fool me. There is magic to hide ones true appearance." Ta states simply.




Nathan shakes his head. "I don't think we're going to get ourselves anywhere looking that direction without more proof," he says. "Yes, there are magics that can hide the truth, but there are magics that can do a lot of things. The world's full of things that break just about every natural law in one way or another, but if we try to investigate this based on all the different kinds of magic that might be possible to have in play without detecting anything, I think we'll just drive ourselves crazy with the paranoia and the double-guessing ourselves.

"I think for now we go with what we know and what our senses and talents can tell us. Follow the evidence. And right now, all evidence seems to indicate that Tilsit's a high-strung gossip whose assessment of things should be taken with a healthy salt dose, and Maschera, for all any of us can tell, is genuinely concerned about Carnemorto."


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 5, 2010)

"Sorry I wasn't saying Abzienta was involed. I was saying if Maschera is innocent maybe someone is throwing the rumor out there that she is like Abzienta to point the finger at her."

Markas wonders if they may have bitten off more than they he can chew and if his reputation might suffer from it. He laughs inside,

_{{Ha That would be a good thing wouldn't it?}}_ he asks himself.

"So we are headed back to the Dunn Wright?" he asks noone inparticular.


----------



## Luinnar (Oct 6, 2010)

Without a word to the others Alnar stays behind when the party is about to leave. He did not like Maschera  but it might be best to keep an eye on her nevertheless. Who knows if something might happen to her like her boyfriend.









*OOC:*


Alnar is going to stake out the area and try to follow Maschera when she leaves, to make sure she stays safe from harm.


----------



## jkason (Oct 6, 2010)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*



HolyMan said:


> "So we are headed back to the Dunn Wright?" he asks noone inparticular.




Nathan nods, then frowns. "If I can figure out which way it is," he says. "This city's a bit like a maze. Maybe someone better with directions? Willow?"

As the sorcerer turns to ask the small druid, he realizes something.

"Um ... when was the last time someone saw Alnar?"









*OOC:*


From the way it's described, I'm assuming Alnar's meant to be ditching the party rather than giving them any kind of heads up as to what he's doing. If Luinnar's okay with the implications of that, I figured it was easier to just play along with it than bother with PC's rolling against one another to see if we noticed him leaving.


----------



## Luinnar (Oct 6, 2010)

jkason said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> From the way it's described, I'm assuming Alnar's meant to be ditching the party rather than giving them any kind of heads up as to what he's doing. If Luinnar's okay with the implications of that, I figured it was easier to just play along with it than bother with PC's rolling against one another to see if we noticed him leaving.











*OOC:*


Yeah he is leaving without a word, of course he plans on meeting up with the party again the next day.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 6, 2010)

*Ta-Am-Ath* AC 15 (T15, FF12), HP 13/13, F +3,R+4,W+4, CMB +4, CMD 16

"Last time I saw him was at the opera. But he is a big boy. He will find his way back." Ta states calmly.

[sblock=ooc]
Ta-Am-Ath

gained: 2 potions of mage armor.
lost: 10pp


[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Oct 8, 2010)

[sblock=Alnar]
Give me some idea of what you're doing. Are you hiding? Merely hanging around? Getting tickets to tonight's performance?
[/sblock]









*OOC:*



So Alnar's off, away from everyone else. Is there anything else you want to do, or should I fast-forward to tomorrow? Depending on Alnar, that may take a moment, so feel free to step into the Dunn Wright Inn for chatter and I'll just write when night comes so that everyone can get back into the action immediately.


----------



## Luinnar (Oct 8, 2010)

*OOC:*


"Inconspicuously hanging around" I suppose would be the right term. I only have +1 stealth so I can't hide very well, but I don't want to be arrested for vagrancy 

I want to keep an eye on the doorways she would logically use to exit, the backdoors and staff entrances, stuff like that and look for suspicious people. If someone comes out with a large squirming sack for example  

When I see her leave I want to follow her back to where she lives and try to stay out of sight. Trying to see if anything happens to her or if she acts suspicious in any way.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Oct 8, 2010)

*OOC:*



Alnar: Perception and Stealth rolls, please.


----------



## jkason (Oct 8, 2010)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*



Walking Dad said:


> *Ta-Am-Ath* AC 15 (T15, FF12), HP 13/13, F +3,R+4,W+4, CMB +4, CMD 16
> 
> "Last time I saw him was at the opera. But he is a big boy. He will find his way back." Ta states calmly.




Nathan shrugs. "Well, I suppose if he wanted our help he'd have asked for it," he says, then he snaps his fingers. "Okay, I recognize that statue. We take a left here, and then...ha, there she is! You know, given that we're trying to keep things more hush-hush, let's see if we can't snag one of the back rooms in the tavern," he says as he heads for the standard adventurer's landing in Venza.









*OOC:*


Rather than clutter up / confuse the Inn thread with people who are already adventuring, figured saying we're 'in a back room' let's us post here while technically being in the same building as those waiting for an adventure.


----------



## Luinnar (Oct 8, 2010)

*OOC:*


Roll
Stealth 19. Perception 20


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 8, 2010)

*OOC:*



I think the tavern is empty at the moment. But new players are making new characters I may need to think up another adventure for them LOL.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Oct 10, 2010)

[sblock=Alnar]
Alnar finds a cozy spot outside, at the Cafe Kuhlschrank, just near the back of the Opera. He finds it a convenient place to sit and take in the sights without appearing out of place.

The upper classes arrive in the evening, gather, chatter, and enter the building. Silence pervades the square for the next two hours, and the masses eventually file out into a large number of waiting carriages, and head off. A number of them spill out into the cafes and taverns along the square, including the Cafe Kuhlschrank. 

Eventually, three carriages arrive at the back entrance. A dapper human gentleman leaves the theater and enters the first carriage; it heads off. Alnar then watches Maschera emerge from the theater. She enters a second carriage, and the driver starts the carriage off...
[/sblock]


----------



## Luinnar (Oct 10, 2010)

InVinoVeritas said:


> [sblock=Alnar]
> Alnar finds a cozy spot outside, at the Cafe Kuhlschrank, just near the back of the Opera. He finds it a convenient place to sit and take in the sights without appearing out of place.
> 
> The upper classes arrive in the evening, gather, chatter, and enter the building. Silence pervades the square for the next two hours, and the masses eventually file out into a large number of waiting carriages, and head off. A number of them spill out into the cafes and taverns along the square, including the Cafe Kuhlschrank.
> ...



[sblock=GM]
Can Alnar jump on the back of the carriage? Will he be seen if he does?
[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Oct 10, 2010)

[sblock=Alnar]
I'll need an Acrobatics and a second Stealth check for that.
[/sblock]


----------



## Luinnar (Oct 11, 2010)

[sblock=GM]
Acrobats = 19, stealth = 20.
[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Oct 13, 2010)

*OOC:*



Been a little busy. Will get back on track for everyone tonight.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Oct 15, 2010)

*OOC:*


What's been going on is that I've been prepping for a week of travel, and now that week is upon me. I'm going to be gone all next week, and I'll get the game back on track when I return. Have a good break.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 15, 2010)

*OOC:*



Have a safe trip, and lots of fun.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Oct 27, 2010)

[sblock=Alnar]
The carriage travels along streets and across bridges, arriving in front of an old, ruined temple. The carriage stops, and Maschera moves to step out...

And begins to sing a beautiful, moving melody. Her voice falls over you like a wave of silk in the summer rain...

(Will save, please)
[/sblock]

The party sans Alnar returns to the Dunn Wright Inn, gathered in the back room. It grows late, and everyone grows sleepy. 

There is a sudden sound of commotion just outside the door to the room.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 27, 2010)

*OOC:*



Whose room? ... j/k  Welcome back!







Markas draws his sword and lifts his shield from where it was leaning against the wall. When he is ready he nods to the others. 

"I hope this is just a common barroom scuffle it is getting late," he says aloud.


----------



## Luinnar (Oct 27, 2010)

*OOC:*


Welcome back!







[sblock=GM]
Will Save =21
[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Oct 27, 2010)

[sblock=Alnar]
A ghostly reverie descends upon Alnar as Maschera emerges from the cabin. The sound of her voice sends chills down his spine, across his body, and out his fingertips in a numbingly serene fashion. The world seems to melt away, only that beautiful sound of her voice remaining.

Yet the large figures emerging from the temple, huge swords and axes drawn, return the sorcerer to reality in an instant, and he shrugs off the music's effect easily.

The carriage driver turns to face Alnar. A slender bow is in his hands--no, her hands, Alnar realizes. Her tusked, orcish face grins as she points an arrow at Alnar and commands, "Do not move." 

Maschera continues walking toward the temple, slowly, dreamlike.
[/sblock]

Back at the Dunn Wright Inn...
The door to the back room bursts open, and three orcs rush inside, wielding huge, wicked axes. Immediately following them, a female elf languorously strides into the room. She wears an olive-green ballgown festooned with living ivy, and a ragged pair of blue butterfly wings adorn her back.







Abzienta.​ 

She speaks, a deep, husky voice assaulting your ears. 

"I am Abzienta. You will ignore the Opera and avoid House Gabbiano. Maschera belongs to me, now."

[sblock=credit]
Photo by Ariann.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 27, 2010)

*OOC:*


I have just posted for Ta in the 'real' Dunn Wright Inn thread. There is also a new gamer without an adventure there. Maybe we should play this encounter out there, so the character could maybe join us (if you allow it, InVinoVeritas).


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 27, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] I like that idea WD  that is if we are suppose to have a conflict here. Then maybe there is an orc or two in the hallway watching these guys backs. [/sblock]

"I'm sorry you said your name is Abzienta?" Markas asks slightly confused from behind his shield. "I thought you were in jail?"

_


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 27, 2010)

*Ta-Am-Ath* AC 15 (T15, FF12), HP 13/13, F +3,R+4,W+4, CMB +4, CMD 16

"No problem Abs... what was the name. Just tell us the location of one certain Gabbiano and you can have the opera and this Maschera as far as I am concerned." Ta states calmly and truthfully..

[sblock=ooc]
Ta-Am-Ath

gained: 2 potions of mage armor.
lost: 10pp


[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 27, 2010)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*



InVinoVeritas said:


> "I am Abzienta. You will ignore the Opera and avoid House Gabbiano. Maschera belongs to me, now."






Walking Dad said:


> "No problem Abs... what was the name. Just tell us the location of one certain Gabbiano and you can have the opera and this Maschera as far as I am concerned." Ta states calmly and truthfully..




"Like bloody hells she can," Nathan says, snatching a sheaf of parchment out of his bag. He barks the archaic syllables on the sheet, and the air around him shimmers even as the parchment crumbles to dust.

"Last I heard, Venza didn't have slavery, so Maschera 'belongs' to whomever she pleases, and I don't think she'd be very pleased with you. And neither am I. So I suggest you and your little pug-nosed playmates get out of the Dunn Wright, then pack up and get out of this town before you find out why the Red Hand Society's hands are so very, bloody red."

[sblock=OOC]Move action to retrieve scroll of mage armor, standard action to activate it, free action to talk smack.  [/sblock]


----------



## Luinnar (Oct 27, 2010)

[sblock=GM]
How close is the driver to Alnar? Will she draw attack of opportunity if she fires the crossbow?[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Oct 28, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I have just posted for Ta in the 'real' Dunn Wright Inn thread. There is also a new gamer without an adventure there. Maybe we should play this encounter out there, so the character could maybe join us (if you allow it, InVinoVeritas).












*OOC:*


Thank you for the reminder, WD. This particular encounter was designed to give those waiting at the Inn something extra to do.







[sblock=Alnar]
The driver is 10' away, the 5' space between you consisting of the main cabin of the carriage.
[/sblock]


----------



## Luinnar (Oct 28, 2010)

[sblock=GM]
Wouldn't dream of moving. Alnar says smiling and putting his hands up in the air slowly. I'm unarmed, see? I'll even come out where you can get a better shot at me. he says, slowly walking towards the women.

Bluff =10.
[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Oct 28, 2010)

The common room door creaks open and a slender young man slides into the room raising his eyebrows at the scene before him.  Offering a lascivious wink to Abzienta he surveys the gathering and says,

"Wait, don't tell me...  Three orcs walk into a bar.  Ouch?"  Grinning he continues,  "This is a private party right?  Because generally speaking its not worth crashing anything that isn't."


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 28, 2010)

*Ta-Am-Ath* AC 15 (T15, FF12), HP 13/13, F +3,R+4,W+4, CMB +4, CMD 16

"So, we have to fight? I need a drink." Ta says and gulping the potion fro his belt.

[sblock=ooc]
Ta-Am-Ath

gained: 2 potions of mage armor.
lost: 10pp, 1 potion of mage armor.

AC is 19 for the next hour.


[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Oct 28, 2010)

"We're fighting are we?  Well you folks go right ahead - I'll join in when I know the words."  Izzik says leaning against the wall and sighing heavily, "Aressa's going to be very upset she missed a scuffle."

[sblock=OOC]I'm assuming we need to roll init since folks are drinking potions, etc.?[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Oct 29, 2010)

*Willow, HP: 9+1/9, AC: 23/12T/16FF, Saves: 3F/2R/6W, LL Vision*
*Boon, HP: 16+1/16, AC 17/13T/14FF, Saves: 4F/6R/2W, LL Vision, Scent

*Willow steps right into the personal space of Abzienta (adjacent) and gives her a feral sniff. *"Paid to look. Paid to find. Not scared of pointy ears, or loud words, or smelly greenskins."* She accents her own statement with as low a growl as the tiny girl can manage. This causes Boon to begin moving with intentional slowness and lowering his wide white head.  
[sblock=Willow's Actions]Standard: Go full Defensive
Move: ...
Free: Initiative (1d20+2=14)[/sblock][sblock=Boon's Actions]Standard: ... 
Move: ...[/sblock][sblock=Spell List]Orisons: Create Water, Light, Virtue
1st lvl: Cure Light Wounds, Speak with Animals[/sblock]OOC - a map would be good


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Oct 29, 2010)

*OOC:*


I have zero skill in making/using maps online. I'm still a paper and pencil only person here. If there's anyone who can help, please let me know how. Next post continues the action.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Oct 29, 2010)

*OOC:*


Assuming that map serves I'll need an image - preferably a smallish one - or just let me know if you'd like me to use a letter for your character, etc. and a position for everyone.  If everyone makes it clear which square they end in I'll update at the beginning of each round.  The maps an edited version of one from the Wizards site fyi.


----------



## Luinnar (Oct 29, 2010)

*OOC:*


You can also find good pre-made maps at this site.

I use RPtools Map Tool and Token Tool for my PBP game.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 29, 2010)

Aldern Foxglove said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Assuming that map serves I'll need an image - preferably a smallish one - or just let me know if you'd like me to use a letter for your character, etc. and a position for everyone.  If everyone makes it clear which square they end in I'll update at the beginning of each round.  The maps an edited version of one from the Wizards site fyi.












*OOC:*


Can you make a head shot from this picture?
http://diablo3-community.de/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/Diablo_3_Mönch.jpg


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Oct 29, 2010)

[sblock=Map Updated]Okay updated the map, in the original post to avoid taking up unnecessary space, let me know if there is a problem with the avatars, positioning, etc.  Willow's position is a tad worrying, but she's supposed to be adjacent to Abzieta.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 30, 2010)

Aldern Foxglove said:


> [sblock=Map Updated]Okay updated the map, in the original post to avoid taking up unnecessary space, let me know if there is a problem with the avatars, positioning, etc.  Willow's position is a tad worrying, but she's supposed to be adjacent to Abzieta.[/sblock]












*OOC:*


Looks good to me. Thanks for the work.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 1, 2010)

*OOC:*



Aldern Foxglove, that is excellent! Thank you! We're missing Markam. If you could please add him in, I'll get the ball rolling again.

Same for Alnar. I'll see what can be done mapwise.

Thanks for the RPTools link, but I've tried to get MapTool working before and I'm still clueless. Just gave it another try, got nowhere. That's really my problem; I haven't been able to wrap my head around any mapping software.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 1, 2010)

*OOC:*



just use a big "M" for Markas as I am stil undecided as to what he looks like.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Nov 1, 2010)

[sblock=Map Updated]







*OOC:*


Map Updated.

Ooops, to late, lol.  Just knocked up a kinda generic fighter with helmet on for him, let me know if/when you find a better image and I'll change - can always knock up a big M if it does not suit.





[/sblock]


----------



## Luinnar (Nov 1, 2010)

*OOC:*


These video Map Tool tutorials might help.  (They usually takes a long time to load)






[sblock=GM]
I don't mind visualizing Alnar's battle if you want, unless it is going to get really complex or anything like that 
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 1, 2010)

*OOC:*



LOL your post was added to the comments section with a link to this thread awesome... we are everywhere.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Nov 2, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Posting map again for ease of access.  So are we ready to go?[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 4, 2010)

*OOC:*


 I finally have a chance to continue...







[sblock=Alnar]
"Good to hear it," the voice calls back, "The ones who listen break so cleanly."

Maschera continues her walk past the three hulking figures. They let her pass. As they approach, it becomes clear that they are orcs as well.

The orcs draw falchions as they come near.

(OOC: any plans before they're within striking distance?)
[/sblock]

        *GM:*  
Initiative list:
Orcs: 1d20=19
Izzik: 16
Willow: 14
Abzienta: 1d20+1=4
Needed for: Markas, Ta-Am-Ath, Nathan
     

Abzienta looks at Willow. She smells earthy, almost moldy. She responds in Elvish,
[sblock=Elvish]
"You're the one we would not want to hurt, elf-girl-stranger."
[/sblock]

And the orcs leap to action.

The first (at B13) makes a beeline for Markas, drawing his falchion along the way for the strike.

The second (at D13) rushes Ta-Am-Ath, similarly, drawing his own falchion.

The third (at D15) reaches out to grapple Willow.









*OOC:*


Pausing here for everyone to get their initiatives and/or AoO in.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Nov 4, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Since I can't see anything happening to change my actions...[/sblock]

Izzik nods thoughtfully and saunters forward slipping past Nathan (*F8*) with a friendly nod before beginning to chant and wiggle his fingers theatrically.

"Trying to get a bird in the hand is going to earn you a bird in the face tall green and ugly."  He calls happily, even as a magnificent eagle appears by the orc attempting to snatch up Willow (*E14*) and sets about trying to savage the creature with its beak and claws, avian eyes blazing in righteous fury!

[sblock=Eagle]Uses Summoner Summon Monster I ability to summon a Celestial Eagle AC 14 HP 7 - augmented by his Augment Summoning feat - as a standard action.  The eagle full attacks the orc trying to grapple Willow smiting evil, dice rolls assume orc is evil if not subtract 1 from any successful damage dealt.[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Talon 1 damage should be 1 higher - assuming the orc is evil - as I forgot to add the +1 to damage from smite evil.  Not a bad set of rolls to begin with!  13 damage if orcs AC is 17 or lower, 10 if it is not evil.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 4, 2010)

"I'm guessing that wasn't elvish for 'O.k. then I'll be going'," Markas says as he prepares to engage the orc.

_


----------



## Luinnar (Nov 4, 2010)

InVinoVeritas said:


> [sblock=Alnar]
> "Good to hear it," the voice calls back, "The ones who listen break so cleanly."
> 
> Maschera continues her walk past the three hulking figures. They let her pass. As they approach, it becomes clear that they are orcs as well.
> ...



[sblock=GM]
*taking this action as soon as I am right near the orc with a bow*
Glad you are so understandable. Alnar says smiling, bringing his hands down and slashing at the orc with his claws.

21 init

Free: unsheath claws.
Standard:Full attack with the claws. Roll.
17 vs AC, 5 damage, 8 vs AC, 3 damage.

[sblock=stats]
11 AC/Touch AC, 12 fort, 11 reflex, 13 will. 9/9 HP.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 4, 2010)

*Ta-Am-Ath* AC 15 (T15, FF12), HP 13/13, F +3,R+4,W+4, CMB +4, CMD 16

Ta subtly changes the grip on his ever present staff. He waits for the orc to approach, reacting just in the moment the creature is ready to strike him. It is a fast and devastating blow with the staff to the monster's head.

[sblock=ooc]

move: grip weapon two handed
Standard: Ready attack for orc coming in reach.
Readied action: Hit AC 18 for 12 damage.

Ta-Am-Ath

gained: 2 potions of mage armor.
lost: 10pp, 1 potion of mage armor.

AC is 19 for the next hour.

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 4, 2010)

Nathan restrains himself, but he's clearly prepared when the orcs start to move. There is a brief glow about the crown of his head as he holds out a hand. Blinding-white fire shoots for from his palm, striking the nearest orc.









*OOC:*


His init is just above the orcs, so I think I'm safe saying he readied his attack against their movement (and thus his attack happens before they've entered melee). Using his heavenly fire bloodline power. It only actually does damage if the creatures are Evil, so a bit of a gamble, but I think odds are pretty good.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Nov 4, 2010)

[sblock=Possible Absence]I'm changing ISP tomorrow and may loose connection for a few days.  I'll try to update the map before this occurs - once the round is done.

Just in case I am in danger of holding things up Izzik's actions barring serious harm to himself will be...

1.) If eagle survives it full attacks the nearest orc if possible, or flies up and makes a single attack if not.  Izzik attempts to daze an orc (dc 15), or if they are all down hurls an acid splash at Abzieta +2 to hit touch 1d3 acid damage.

2.) If eagle is dead Izzik summons another next to the nearest orc, or failing that Abzieta, the full attacks smiting evil.

Same pattern for future rounds - hopelfully this won't be needed, but better safe than sorry, etc.[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Nov 5, 2010)

*Willow, HP: 9+1/9, AC: 23/12T/16FF, Saves: 3F/2R/6W, LL Vision*
*Boon, HP: 16+1/16, AC 17/13T/14FF, Saves: 4F/6R/2W, LL Vision, Scent

*Boon takes a half-hearted snap at the orc charging between him and the wall, but seems intently focused on the one reaching for his girl. 
[sblock=Willow's Actions]Standard: ...
Move: ...
Free: [/sblock][sblock=Boon's Actions]Standard: Attack of Opportunity (1d20+2=6, 1d6+1=7)
Move: ...[/sblock][sblock=Spell List]Orisons: Create Water, Light, Virtue
1st lvl: Cure Light Wounds, Speak with Animals[/sblock]OOC - a map would be good


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Nov 5, 2010)

[sblock=Map]I believe that is correct - barring possible orc deaths, etc.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 5, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] I thought about it but Markas wouldn't want to start anything so he would wait for them to attack. Now I just need the DM's nod to see if he attacks before or after the orc, which he would let come to him. [/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 6, 2010)

*GM:*  
Initiative List:
Markas: 22
Ta-Am-Ath: 20
Nathan: 20
Orcs: 19
Izzik: 16
Willow: 14
Abzienta: 4
     

Markas and Ta prepare as the orcs charge, ready to receive them. Boon makes a half-hearted swipe as they pass. 

The orc attacking the monk receives a staff end squarely to the face. A deep crunch, and Ta realizes that something gave way in a cheekbone. The orc pulls back, horrendously confused, unable to complete the attack. He remains standing, but only barely. He stands, stunned, only to be overcome by Nathan's fire. He falls, dead.









*OOC:*


Markas can make his attack, then the orc attacks.






Orc's Attack: 1d20+7=18, 2d4+4=9

The last orc makes an attempt to grab Willow, but looks at Abzienta suddenly with her elven comment, and utterly fails to connect with anything.
1d20+4=5
The air around the orc frightens him, as there is a heavenly glow, and the eagle appears. The eagle's talons bury themselves deep into the orc's head and neck. The orc lets out a guttural cry, clawing the air in a fury.









*OOC:*


Willow is up. Please give me a Will save.







[sblock=Alnar]
Alnar catches a claw into the orc in front of him. She forgets about her bow, and leaps back, getting the carriage once again between her and the sorcerer.

The three others take the opportunity to charge. Alnar turns and blacks out as the first slice comes fearfully close to his neck.

1d20+7=25, 2d4+4=6, 1d20+7=14 (confirm), 2d4+4=8
[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Nov 6, 2010)

*Willow, HP: 9+1/9, AC: 19/12T/16FF, Saves: 3F/2R/6W, LL Vision*
*Boon, HP: 16+1/16, AC 17/13T/14FF, Saves: 4F/6R/2W, LL Vision, Scent

*Willow shakes off some kind of spell effect that the caster must have tried to use on her. This seems to enrage the wild little half elf and she draws her sword as she drops the fully defensive posture she had a moment before. Stepping away from the orc that had tried to grab her, she slashes out at the full elf woman in front of her angrily growling something in an nature tinged tongue that none of her party is familiar with. [sblock=Druidic]*Foul magic thrower! Taste metal and teeth!*[/sblock]
[sblock=Willow's Actions]Standard: Scimitar vs Abzienta (1d20+2=12, 1d6+2=3)
Move: Draw Scimitar, 5ft step to (B,14)
Free: Will Save (1d20+6=26), Handle Animal (1d20+9=26)[/sblock] Boon moves up next to Willow and bites at the orc that tried to grab his girl.[sblock=Boon's Actions]Standard: Bite (1d20+2=19, 1d6+2=8)
Move: to (C,14)[/sblock][sblock=Spell List]Orisons: Create Water, Light, Virtue
1st lvl: Cure Light Wounds, Speak with Animals[/sblock]OOC - Did Willow notice the elf casting anything? And if the save is vs an enchantment spell then I get +2.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 6, 2010)

[sblock=Willow]
It was that smell. The smell was rank, not the fresh pine or oak of an elf that masks one's presence. Then there was the voice, a deep, guttural thing. The elvish was coarse, accented.

Looking up, she realized that the elf, Abzienta, standing in front of her, was no elf at all. Her form was a mask, an illusion. Underneath, a snarling female orc looked at her.
[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Nov 6, 2010)

*"Not pointy eared girl. Just another foul green skin under magic."*









*OOC:*


Well I'm glad I attacked her then ;p


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 7, 2010)

OOC: rolls first



Not really caught off guard Markas goes for his sword. And he finds the blade stuck tight, and his eyes widen as the orc bears down on him. Bring his shield up to parry the blow he gives the weapon another tug, and it shoots forth from it's scarrab. Standing there he hopes this doesn't reflect poorly on his business with their empolyer.

[sblock= OOC] Swing and a miss! [/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 7, 2010)

Boon tears into his orc. Blood flies, the orc falls, and Boon gnaws on something that wasn't exposed to the air moments ago.

Abzienta shouts back, "FOUL? I'll give you foul, elf."

She emits a hollow note. The call splits, as if the note cracks into two separate pieces, into a dissonant chord. Her form wavers, and splits in two. Her two mouths call out painfully. Willow, Boon, the eagle, and Markas hear some noise beneath the sound--a grating, bone-vibrating voice that rakes the soul.

The form of Abzienta dissipates, revealing two identical orcs, female, each proudly displaying a ragged blue butterfly around their neck.









*OOC:*



Will save, DC 13 for half damage.


----------



## Luinnar (Nov 7, 2010)

InVinoVeritas said:


> *GM:*
> [sblock=Alnar]
> Alnar catches a claw into the orc in front of him. She forgets about her bow, and leaps back, getting the carriage once again between her and the sorcerer.
> 
> ...



        *GM:*  
[sblock=GM]
So Alnar has -13 HP? Also what do you mean by confirm? [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 7, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Channeling Negative energy?? I will roll a save just in case that is what you are asking for from me. [/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Nov 7, 2010)

[sblock=Hmmm]Seem to still have internet despite being assured it was switched off on the 5th, not sure how much longer this happy state will continue though - be great if they forgot to switch it off until the other ISP gets online.[/sblock]

[SBLOCK=Abzieta's Split]Any check relating to this spellcraft or knowledge?[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 7, 2010)

Luinnar said:


> [sblock=GM]
> So Alnar has -13 HP? Also what do you mean by confirm? [/sblock]




[sblock=Alnar]
Confirming the crit. Alnar takes a total of 14 points of damage from the first strike.
[/sblock]

Izzik may make a Spellcraft roll if so inclined.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Nov 7, 2010)

Izzik raises an eyebrow at the twin orcs that have appeared in Abzieta's place and searches his memory for  such magics.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 7, 2010)

[sblock=Izzik]
Izzik remembers illusion magic that is capable of duplicating the image of the caster in immediate proximity, as if through a mirror. Indeed, such magic could result in far more copies than a single extra one.
[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Nov 8, 2010)

Willow's Will Save (1d20+6=19)

Boon's Will Save (1d20+2=7)


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 8, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] saw this and thought of Willow & Boon I love the heels LOL [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 8, 2010)

*Ta-Am-Ath* AC 15 (T15, FF12), HP 13/13, F +3,R+4,W+4, CMB +4, CMD 16

Ta nods approvingly to Nathan before tumbling around the room, ending to flank with Markas. He nerly mirrors the maneuver he used on the other orc, with the same result!

[sblock=ooc]

move: down, down-left, down-left, up-left (to avoid AoOs. Tumble is only flavor, not skill use.)
Standard: Staff attack (roll includes flanking bonus)

Seems the dice roller likes Ta 

Ta-Am-Ath

gained: 2 potions of mage armor.
lost: 10pp, 1 potion of mage armor.

AC is 19 for the next hour.

[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 11, 2010)

Markas and Willow set their teeth against the unholy, dissonant sound, and shake off the worst of it (-1 hp). Boon's keen hearing causes him to suffer worse (-3 hp).

Ta-Am-Ath moves into brilliant action, circling around to deliver a resounding crack across the head of the orc. Still appearing rattled by Abzienta's earlier note, he falls motionless to the ground.

(Markas and Nathan, Izzik, Willow and Boon, Abzienta)


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 11, 2010)

Markas nods a quick thank you to Ta, and then double times it over to help Williow and Boon.

[sblock=OOC] Double move to reach D15 going around so as to give no AoO. [/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Nov 11, 2010)

The celestial eagle hops forward and launches itself at one of the female orcs it sees before it attempting to tear her apart with its beak and claws!

[sblock=Eagle 1 Actions]Five foot step forward and full attack.[/sblock]

Izzik moves forward and readies himself for when the eagle's attack is over and then chanting another summons to the magical ether.  As his words come to an end the eagle fades away to be replaced by another which calls up a righteous fury and attempts to savage the orc woman.

"You liked that one?  Have another!"

[sblock=Izzik's Actions]Moves forward to D11 and readies to summon another eagle after the first has finished attacking.[/sblock]

[sblock=Eagle 2]Full attacks the Abzieta images - hopefully Eagle 1 or someone has by this time removed the mirror image.  Note tat the eagle is almost certainly flanking so +2 should be added to to hit rolls.  Placement depends on if anything happens with Mirror Image, etc., and free spaces left after.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 11, 2010)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

"Now would be your chance to give up, lady, but since I'm doubting that will happen..." Nathan holds his palm up. A small glowing sphere rises from it. "Sic 'er," he says, pointing. The magical light darts forth, zipping around Nathan's friends, to strike home.









*OOC:*


Magic Missle. Rolling damage after posting







[sblock=recources]Spells cast/available (1st): 1/4
Heavenly fire used/ avail: 1/7[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Nov 11, 2010)

[sblock=Map]If the orc female in C15 is revealed to be an image before it is summoned the eagle appears in B16 instead of B15 as shown.[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 17, 2010)

Markas moves by Willow and Boon.

Nathan shoots off his Magic Missile into one of the orcs (AB1). She screams in pain as it strikes her.

The first eagle scratches at the second orc, and the orc shatters and dissipates into the ether at the same time the eagle does.

Izzik summons forth a second eagle and sends it against the lone remaining orc. It tears into her viciously, dropping her quickly. Willow and Boon make short work of the staggered, barely-standing she-orc.

"What in the blazes?" the innkeeper calls out. "There's WHAT? Marauding orcs HERE? It's the blasted middle of Venza! Cortessa do me backwards, I'm all of a sudden glad and not that the likes of you are spending your coin here! Listen, I'll clean this all up, and let me just pay you for your help here tonight. And, um, to keep this quiet."

He counts out 300 gp for you to split up and quickly brings a wheelbarrow around and starts tossing bodies in. Looking them over, he pulls a vial containing a milky liquid on each orc's belt--four in all. "Here, you can keep these, they'll probably do you some good. Otherwise, I'll just take out this rubbish and mop up."

[sblock=Izzik - Judge]
Izzik earns 120 xp and 60 gp for his part in the encounter. He is free to return.
[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 17, 2010)

*OOC:*


Let me know if there's anything you want to do between now and tomorrow morning at the Dunn Wright Inn. That's when I'll pick up the action again.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 17, 2010)

"Well how about a drink before retiring for the evening maybe this will make alot more sense in the morning." Markas offers with a grin.

[sblock=OOC] It was late in the evening, right? I would think we should just get a drink to settle are nerves and wait for are contact maybe he can shed some light on the subject in the morning. [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 17, 2010)

*Ta-Am-Ath* AC 15 (T15, FF12), HP 13/13, F +3,R+4,W+4, CMB +4, CMD 16

"Thanks, but no drink for me. I try to quit this. And I just wasted a potion for inferior opponents. My combat style was much superior than there's." Ta responds to the former guard.

[sblock=ooc]

Ta-Am-Ath

gained: 2 potions of mage armor, 60 gp
lost: 10pp, 1 potion of mage armor.

AC is 19 for the next hour...

[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Nov 17, 2010)

Izzik grins, "Well that was entertaining, so um, what was that all about?  We can discuss it over drinks for those in the mood."  As he speaks he dismisses the eagle with a nod of thanks.

[sblock=InVinoVertias]Thanks, fun encounter!  Nice to get to use my Summon Monster ability since his Eidolon was not summoned - I've run a Summoner before from 1st to 5th and never used it in battle once.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 17, 2010)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*



Walking Dad said:


> "Thanks, but no drink for me. I try to quit this. And I just wasted a potion for inferior opponents. My combat style was much superior than there's." Ta responds to the former guard.




Nathan pats the monk on the shoulder. "I burned one of my scrolls, too, Ta, but that's how these things go. 'Abzienta' seemed like a pretty real threat, and I'd rather be overprotected than dead, yes?

"I for one am up for the drink. Then let's get some rest. I just hope Alnar didn't have any orcs of his own to contend with."









*OOC:*


I think Nathan's good to forward to the morning.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Nov 18, 2010)

Willow pats Boon affectionately behind the ears as she sheaths her green blood covered blade, heading out into the common room to find a comfy chair where she could enjoy the proffered drink.

OOC - Willow is good to go in the morning, and nothing in particular she wants to do before then.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 18, 2010)

jkason said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...











*OOC:*


That's also true for Ta.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 19, 2010)

*OOC:*



Check the Dunn Wright Inn for starters. When the time is right, we'll move back here if you decide you wish to discuss things further in a back room.







You all sleep well that night. When you awaken the next morning, you learn that Alnar has not yet returned.


----------



## jkason (Nov 19, 2010)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan stumbles downstairs still half-asleep, his clothing a bit in shambles and his hair a mess. As he reaches the common room, he seems to finally realize what a fright he must appear, at which point he runs his hands through his hair, pats his clothing, and almost instantly appears as put-together as if he had spent a great deal of time primping. 

"Okay, so I think we agree no one goes wandering off alone after this, yes?" Nathan says when he realizes Alnar is missing. He sighs, thinking, then asks Willow, "We have to meet with our client first, or the poor, high-strung fool's like to think we've all gone missing. But if we made our way back to the opera house after that, Willow, could Boon still pick up Alnar's scent, do you think?"


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 19, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] With the current timing deliemna in the Tavern thread (my fault sorry), I think we should stay here. [/sblock]

"If he doesn't show up here like we all agreed upon, perhaps something truly has happened to him." Markas says after sitting down to breakfast. 

After a couple bites he adds, "We could ask the guard to investigate should he not show up in the next forty eight hours. But they would be hard pressed to find him themselves. Boon may prove a better choice at that." he says with a grin.
_


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 19, 2010)

*Ta-Am-Ath* AC 15 (T15, FF12), HP 13/13, F +3,R+4,W+4, CMB +4, CMD 16

"Yes. We should take the matter in our own hands. I doubt the guards will help us. He hasn't even vanished for a day..." Ta responds to the former guard.

[sblock=ooc]

Ta-Am-Ath

gained: 2 potions of mage armor, 60 gp
lost: 10pp, 1 potion of mage armor.

[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 21, 2010)

[sblock=Alnar]

A frigid splash of water strikes Alnar's face, rousing him to consciousness. Opening his eyes, he sees the morning light filter through stained glass windows above him, multicolored light cascading across the stone chamber and the lurid feminine statue standing above him. He feels himself lying down, on a cold marble slab. It is only then that he realizes his head hurts, the searing fire of last night's slashes still gnawing at his neck and chest. Trying to adjust his position, he attempts to shift his weight, but fails. Craning his neck, he realizes he has been shackled to the slab.

A murmur can be heard, the chamber echoing the slightest sound. One of the orcs from last night comes within Alnar's vision, and looks his body over. She then looks up, and steps away. 

Another woman steps into view, an elf. Her features are dramatic, alabaster skin pulled taut across strong chiseled cheekbones, and long, willowy hair a shade of green so light it appears to be nearly blonde. 

"Good morning," she intones. "Do you know who I am?"

[/sblock]

As the discussions commence, Zitteaux feeds you with a glorious array of puff pastries and a dark, invigorating brew that he claims is a personal secret.

About halfway through the meal, Umberto returns to the inn. He looks around furtively, and joins the party at the table. Stammering, but with a quiet resolve, he proclaims, "My brother Carnemorto is dead. His body was decomposing quickly, but your comrade was able to pull him from the swamp and get him back to town. He'll rest in the family tomb. Your friend, the half-orc, he... isn't all there, is he? Kept singing something about frogs and granite."

Umberto shakes his head. "Never mind. What have you learned?"


----------



## Luinnar (Nov 21, 2010)

InVinoVeritas said:


> [sblock=Alnar]
> 
> A frigid splash of water strikes Alnar's face, rousing him to consciousness. Opening his eyes, he sees the morning light filter through stained glass windows above him, multicolored light cascading across the stone chamber and the lurid feminine statue standing above him. He feels himself lying down, on a cold marble slab. It is only then that he realizes his head hurts, the searing fire of last night's slashes still gnawing at his neck and chest. Trying to adjust his position, he attempts to shift his weight, but fails. Craning his neck, he realizes he has been shackled to the slab.
> 
> ...



[sblock=GM]
You're are the nice women who is going to let me go. Alnar says smiling to the women.

Look, this is all a misunderstanding. I was following Maschera, to see where she lives. I'm a fan of hers and was wondering that perhaps, maybe, she might go out with me or something. Pathetic I know, but that is just how it is. Then she started singing and my head felt funny and this orc lady pulled a crossbow on me. Well I thought she was going to kill me so I clawed her with my nails and then these orcs charged me.

Look, I don't know if you are her agent or if she is dating your boyfriend or anything, but I don't know anything about it. I just graduated from the University and they don't have very many women there.... I know that makes me only more pathetic but she was so beautiful... Alnar says trailing off. Look, you can have her OK? Just let me go and I won't say anything. I'm sure there are lots of women that can sing in this town. Nobody will miss her.

bluff = 20, diplomacy = 3
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 23, 2010)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*



InVinoVeritas said:


> Umberto shakes his head. "Never mind. What have you learned?"




"Kanli is ... Kanli," Nathan says with a bit of amusement. "But he does get the job done. Speaking of ... I'm afraid this wasn't a simple fight. Someone was hired--or, at least ordered--to take care of your brother. We found signs of the fight, and believe we found where he was dragged to a boat and taken to where you found the body.

"We visited the opera house where Maschera sings, as it also seemed pretty clear he was quite infatuated with her. I should tell you we've been pretty close to the breast with information about Carnemorto's disappearance. We presented ourselves as 'security experts' looking into your brother. We're meeting Maschera here later this morning, or we're supposed to. I'm afraid subsequent events have me worried she, too may have gone missing.

"One of our number stayed behind at the opera house, and he hasn't returned. Meanwhile, a gaggle of half-orcs assaulted us, as well, one feigning to be Abzienta and claiming Maschera was 'hers.' We dispatched them, but I suspect a similar encounter for your brother might be at the heart of his own unfortunate circumstance. We haven't proof of that at the moment, however.

"So now it's your turn," Nathan say, leaning forward. "Your brother's finances, as we understand it, were perhaps in more shambles than those of your house. It took little effort at all for us to convince people you might be upset about that. So: enlighten us as to your last few encounters with your brother, will you?"


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 26, 2010)

[sblock=Alnar]
"Looking to court Maschera, are you?"

The elf laughs, a gorgeous peal like a flock of migrating geese on a crisp autumn morning. She places a slender hand on Alnar's chest, feeling his heartbeat. She looks him in the eyes with a playful look and a smirk just a shade malicious.

"I've gone through your things," the elf informs Alnar, "and I'll save you the trouble. There is nothing that you could offer Maschera that would endear you to her." With a maudlin mocking tone, she continues, "No, I am quite afraid that someone of your poor, pathetic stature could never possibly prove to have value to the mysterious beauty that is Maschera. You would do best to forget her."

She steps out of Alnar's field of vision for a second, returning with a female orc--the driver of last night's carriage. The elf laughs one more time, its tone much darker, as if the crisp autumn morning broke into a sudden snowstorm. "But don't say that Abzienta never had a talent for matchmaking, that she knows nothing of love. Kazzag, here, she would love to get to know someone like yourself." The orc looks Alnar over, a disturbing fondness in her eyes.

"I should leave you two to get acquainted. I have a performance to put on." With that, Abzienta leaves.
[/sblock]

"Well, first, I would like to thank you for your investigation. It sounds like there is a mystery that we will have to get to the bottom of, and so I should first like to pay you for your part thus far."

Umberto pulls out a sack of 400 gp and hands it to Nathan for distribution. 

"Now, regarding our finances. It is true that House Gabbiano has fallen on hard times, and my dear brother... my dear, late brother... has been known to have a weakness of some type at any given moment. Perhaps it's gambling, or fine wines, or women. Women it is, then. I had gone over our family's ledgers and noticed that he had been taking money from the treasury. No, we still have ample reserves to care for ourselves... myself... just fine. But still, I did not know how or why he was spending, but if this Maschera is involved, I should like to meet with her, as well.

"I spoke with Carnemorto maybe a week ago, to approach him regarding the spending. He stormed off in a rage, saying that it's none of my business, that it's his money too, all of the standard signs that he found yet another vice. I spent most of this week touring the gambling-houses, taverns, importers, even a couple brothels looking for some clue as to how he might be spending. I stopped by a jeweler yesterday morning, first thing, and noticed his signet ring right away. The jeweler told me how he came to own the ring, and I ran here to learn more..."

Umberto wipes away a tear. "I can't believe he's gone..."

The door to the back room opens, and standing in the doorway, pale as a ghost, quivering, is Maschera.

"He's gone? My Carnemorto?"


----------



## jkason (Nov 26, 2010)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan accepts the payment graciously, and is about to respond to their employer when Maschera arrives. He rises quickly and crosses to her, letting his concern show.

"We've only just now confirmed it, Maschera. We had hoped otherwise, and thus we did not want to distress you until we knew for certain. But now we need your help more than ever my dear. But for now, please sit. It's much to take in." 

Nathan gestures for wine to be brought for the young lady as he walks her to the table. He also looks about hopefully that Alnar might be close behind...


----------



## Vertexx69 (Nov 26, 2010)

Both Willow and her hulking white lion of a companion Boon seem quite happy to let the word twisters deal with the blubbering girl in the funny clothes. Or maybe they are completely unaware of the appropriate response to loss, having lost their own families at such a young age. The diminutive druid pours some of her ale into a plate in front of the maneless hunting cat. His rough tongue slides the plate noisily over the wooden planks of the tavern floor enthusiastically.


----------



## Luinnar (Nov 27, 2010)

> [sblock=Alnar]
> "Looking to court Maschera, are you?"
> 
> The elf laughs, a gorgeous peal like a flock of migrating geese on a crisp autumn morning. She places a slender hand on Alnar's chest, feeling his heartbeat. She looks him in the eyes with a playful look and a smirk just a shade malicious.
> ...



[sblock=GM]
That's quite alright, I've sword off women for now. He says hurriedly, unsure of what the orc has in store for him. Unless you plan of releasing me, that would be wonderful. 

Perhaps we could strike up a deal? I have a rich friend, I'm sure he would pay you well for my release. You could take me to see him, and he would hand over the money. he says.

Diplomacy =11

[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 27, 2010)

*Ta-Am-Ath* AC 15 (T15, FF12), HP 13/13, F +3,R+4,W+4, CMB +4, CMD 16

Ta keeps quiet as usual, but listens for subtle shifts in the voices of thr speakers.

[sblock=ooc]

sense motive +6

Ta-Am-Ath

gained: 2 potions of mage armor, 60 gp
lost: 10pp, 1 potion of mage armor.

[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 28, 2010)

[sblock=Alnar]
"Hmm, someone would pay money for you?" Kazzag wonders. "Yes, I would pay money for you, yes, I believe you."

She crosses over to the top of Alnar, where his arms are shackled down to the slab. She slams her hands down on his wrists, sending shots of pain where his skin is abraded by her tough, craggy nails and deeply callused palms.

"But first we have some fun. Don't worry, I'll be gentle."

She ponders that a moment. "No, I don't like gentle. But I know healing magic for afterward."
[/sblock]

Maschera looks out in shock, her lip quivering, her body shaking. She wobbles on her feet. Nathan and Umberto leap up to catch her, and she crumples into Umberto's arms. The two men lead Maschera to the table, and have her sit down. She sobs into Umberto's shoulder as Nathan gets the wine for her.

"How can he be gone? Who could have done such a thing? He was so nice, so kind... Did he get into trouble? Was he attacked?"

Umberto puts his arm around her, touching her hair. "He was attacked. If you know anything, it would be a great help. But please, just take a moment, rest a moment. Let out your grief."

Maschera looks up from her crumpled position, tears streaming down her cheeks, looking straight into Umberto's eyes. "You look so much like him. He always said you were the better brother."

She steadies herself, drinks some of the wine, and heaves, her chest puffing out as she calms down. "He had mentioned some trouble with gambling debts, something at the scorpion tables at Casino di Venza. I told him to stop gambling, it's a terrible habit, nothing ever came of it... You don't gamble, do you, Umberto?"

Umberto shakes his head.

[sblock=Ta]
Nathan and Umberto rushed to Maschera's aid, but she was much more receptive to Umberto.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 28, 2010)

After Maschera's untimely entrance Markas curses to himself. 

While the others tend to the woman he takes up a position near the door, sword and shield in hand. He stands watch with the door only slightly ajar.

[sblock=Perception DC0] Markas curses to himself, "Damnable fool, after last night you should know better." [/sblock]


----------



## Luinnar (Nov 29, 2010)

InVinoVeritas said:


> [sblock=Alnar]
> "Hmm, someone would pay money for you?" Kazzag wonders. "Yes, I would pay money for you, yes, I believe you."
> 
> She crosses over to the top of Alnar, where his arms are shackled down to the slab. She slams her hands down on his wrists, sending shots of pain where his skin is abraded by her tough, craggy nails and deeply callused palms.
> ...




[sblock=GM]
Arhhh! Alnar shouts with pain. That hurt... that hurt! Please don't hurt me, please! Have mercy! Alnar begs, pretending to be weaker then he is.









*OOC:*


The next attack by the orc Alnar will gasp in pain and pretend to faint. Unconscious targets are less fun to torture after all.






[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 29, 2010)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*



InVinoVeritas said:


> She steadies herself, drinks some of the wine, and heaves, her chest puffing out as she calms down. "He had mentioned some trouble with gambling debts, something at the scorpion tables at Casino di Venza. I told him to stop gambling, it's a terrible habit, nothing ever came of it... You don't gamble, do you, Umberto?"
> 
> Umberto shakes his head.




Nathan frowns. "We'll certainly swing by the casino, though in most cases I've always been of a mind that gambling halls prefer hurting to murder. The latter gives them no further avenue for collecting their debt, after all, and such places put their income above all other concerns. Still, worth looking into.

"I'm afraid we have another concern, Maschera," Nathan says, glancing back toward the door. "One of our companions sought to keep an eye on you last night, to make sure you would stay safe. You clearly are, but he's nowhere to be seen. Do you recall seeing anything strange last night? Hearing any kind of ruckus?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 30, 2010)

*Ta-Am-Ath* AC 15 (T15, FF12), HP 13/13, F +3,R+4,W+4, CMB +4, CMD 16

Ta waits for the right moment (Umberto and Mashera not in hearing range) to share his observations with the others.

[sblock=ooc]

sense motive +6

Ta-Am-Ath

gained: 2 potions of mage armor, 60 gp
lost: 10pp, 1 potion of mage armor.

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 30, 2010)

Markas listens to Nathan and nods his head sagely. A former guard he has seen what toughs do to people who get in deep and don't have the coin for when they lose. It could have been a "roughing up" that went wrong. Markas has seen that happen a few times too. He was just about to comment when Nathan continues.

He didn't know that Alnar was acting as Mashera's shadow. And it didn't bode well that he didn't show up a minute after her.

"Think the orc's got him first?" he asks concern in his voice.


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 1, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Well as I won't have access to a computer or my books for three weeks plz NPC Markas as needed. And I will be back in action asap. [/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Dec 13, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]
I apologize for not being around... Work has destroyed my schedule as of late. I've been missing holiday parties and everything.
[/sblock]

Maschera listens to Nathan carefully. "What? No, I don't remember seeing anyone suspicious..." her voice trails off, as she bites her lip.

With Markas' comment, though, she focuses on him, quickly. "What? Orcs? Here? In Venza?"

[sblock=Ta]
Strange, Maschera almost seems relieved to be changing the subject.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 13, 2010)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan sighs, raising an eyebrow in Markas' direction.

"I'd hoped not to hit you with too much at once, but yes, I'm afraid last night we were visited by orcs, orcs who claimed they had a prior claim on you, my dear. Any ideas why that might be?"


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Dec 19, 2010)

"On me? I can't imagine why! Certainly not!" Maschera recoils.

Maschera clings to Umberto. "Please, my lord, make sure that whatever these orcs want, they won't come for me! I... I'll be at the theater tonight, you can come fetch me then..."

[sblock=Alnar]
Kazzag spits in Alnar's face. "Pathetic worm, you are just weak like a pudding. I have no use for that. Perhaps you are best as a sacrifice to our lady Skith!"
[/sblock]


----------



## Luinnar (Dec 20, 2010)

InVinoVeritas said:


> [sblock=Alnar]
> Kazzag spits in Alnar's face. "Pathetic worm, you are just weak like a pudding. I have no use for that. Perhaps you are best as a sacrifice to our lady Skith!"
> [/sblock]



[sblock=GM]
Alnar keeps on the ruse of fainting, waiting for the moment for the Orc to leave to act.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 20, 2010)

*Ta-Am-Ath* AC 15 (T15, FF12), HP 13/13, F +3,R+4,W+4, CMB +4, CMD 16

Ta still looks for a way to communicate with the others without Maschera taking notice....

[sblock=ooc]

sense motive +6

Ta-Am-Ath

gained: 2 potions of mage armor, 60 gp
lost: 10pp, 1 potion of mage armor.

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 20, 2010)

InVinoVeritas said:


> "On me? I can't imagine why! Certainly not!" Maschera recoils.
> 
> Maschera clings to Umberto. "Please, my lord, make sure that whatever these orcs want, they won't come for me! I... I'll be at the theater tonight, you can come fetch me then..."




Nathan frowns. "And until then? I'd like to make sure you're secure before we go out looking for our compatriot. Whether his disappearence is connected or not, I'm not keen on taking the chance..."


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 20, 2010)

"I'll guard the pretty lady," Markas offers with a shrug. "Just wish we had a safe place to do so."

[sblock=OOC] Didn't miss much that makes me truly happy  [/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Dec 21, 2010)

Maschera swallows. "I'll be fine. Really. The theater's still a safe place--Tilsit does a lot more with the place than any of us sees. How does he put it? 'Oh, it would never do if the nobles felt that the least bit of incovenience would come to them!'"

She's really good with that impression.

She looks into Markas' eyes a moment, then lowers her gaze. "Besides... you said you don't have a safe place for me anyway."

Umberto starts to protest, but Maschera puts a finger to his lips. "No. Tonight. I have to practice anyway. I'll be fine, really."

She gives Umberto one last brave smile, and gets up to head out the door.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 21, 2010)

*Ta-Am-Ath* AC 15 (T15, FF12), HP 13/13, F +3,R+4,W+4, CMB +4, CMD 16

Ta makes sure Maschera is gone before he speaks to his companions in a low voice: "Something doesn't add up. Maschera isn't telling us everything. Did you notice how glad she was you stopped asking her about Alnar. We should keep an eye on her, but no single heroes here. At lest two should go."

[sblock=ooc]

Ta-Am-Ath

gained: 2 potions of mage armor, 60 gp
lost: 10pp, 1 potion of mage armor.

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 22, 2010)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*









*OOC:*


Is Ta saying this in front of Umberto? Nathan's response'll be different depending on whether Umberto's present.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 22, 2010)

jkason said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Is Ta saying this in front of Umberto? Nathan's response'll be different depending on whether Umberto's present.











*OOC:*


Ta will try to only address the PCs, but cannot wait so long that Maschera got completely away.


----------



## jkason (Dec 24, 2010)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan frowns, then turns to Umberto.

"How well did you know Maschera prior to this, Umberto? Had your brother spent much time with the two of you together, or did he tend to keep her to himself? Understand I'm just trying to gather as much information as I can in order to find whoever it did committed this horrible deed...."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Dec 24, 2010)

"I'd never met Maschera until just now," Umberto replies. "I knew there might be someone, like I said, I knew about the drawings on the family accounts, but I didn't know it was for a lover."

Umberto turns to look at Ta. "I didn't notice anything from her about your companion. She seems innocent enough to me, and if there's some dark force out to get her, I'll be far more vigilant than my poor brother, Cortesia care for him. And if those forces that are arranged against her are those same forces that slew my good brother, then I, for one, will stand against them proudly and offer her protection."

Umberto stands. "My carriage awaits, and I must prepare for this evening. Meet me at the theater tonight, and we shall prepare against whatever wishes her harm."

With that, Umberto heads out of the inn.

[sblock=Ta]
Oh, dear... Umberto's more smitten than he realizes.
[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Dec 31, 2010)

(Bump! Happy New Year!)


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 31, 2010)

*Ta-Am-Ath* AC 15 (T15, FF12), HP 13/13, F +3,R+4,W+4, CMB +4, CMD 16

"Who will come with me to further investigate Maschera? It seems to be to dangerous for one brave soul alone."
Ta says.

[sblock=ooc]

Ta-Am-Ath

gained: 2 potions of mage armor, 60 gp
lost: 10pp, 1 potion of mage armor.

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 31, 2010)

"Well Ta if that is a stealth operation than I shouldn't go." Markas says raising an arm. The armor clinks and the leather creaks at the movement. "I'm anti-stealthy." he adds with a grin.

"What do you think is truly going on?" he asks of everyone. "I know someone is lying to us, I just can't fathom who."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 1, 2011)

*Ta-Am-Ath* AC 15 (T15, FF12), HP 13/13, F +3,R+4,W+4, CMB +4, CMD 16

"I think this Maschera is at least creative with the truth. Quickly, who comes with me?"
Ta asks.

[sblock=ooc]

Ta-Am-Ath

gained: 2 potions of mage armor, 60 gp
lost: 10pp, 1 potion of mage armor.

[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 3, 2011)

[sblock=Alnar]
Kazzag abandons Alnar, leaving him shackled to the altar. Grumbling, she storms off. The room grows quiet, empty.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 5, 2011)

"Well I can't let you go alone. You might not come back just like Alnar." Markas says standing and adjusting his equipment. 

Looking back at Willow and Nathan he smiles a merriment in his eyes. "Don't worry we will meet you at the opera house. I for one don't want to miss the show."

[sblock=OOC] Still have extra 60gp and potion (unidentified) from orc fight. [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 5, 2011)

*Ta-Am-Ath* AC 15 (T15, FF12), HP 13/13, F +3,R+4,W+4, CMB +4, CMD 16

"Then let's go. With luck we may find Alnar alive."
Ta nods and moves toward the door.

[sblock=ooc]

Ta-Am-Ath

gained: 2 potions of mage armor, 60 gp
lost: 10pp, 1 potion of mage armor.

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 5, 2011)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*









*OOC:*


Catching up after my unintended hiatus.







Nathan frowns. "No more splitting up if we can help it," he says. "I'm starting to get a bad feeling about Maschera, so we might as well all go, unless anyone objects." With that the sorcerer readies himself to join Ta.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 5, 2011)

Willow walks in adjusting a strap, on her skin tight studded leather. A large chunk of meat hanging from her mouth, she looks up and smiles at the boys of the group getting ready as well. Boon is right on her heels and has his eyes locked on the swinging strip of meat, licking his lips. She unceremoniously glugs down the rest of breakfast in a few savage bites. *"Where go now?"*









*OOC:*


Willow doesn't really have anything to contribute to the planning stages of an urban mystery.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 6, 2011)

*Ta-Am-Ath* AC 15 (T15, FF12), HP 13/13, F +3,R+4,W+4, CMB +4, CMD 16

"If we cannot follow her from here, I think the opera would be a good starting point. But I hope we can still catch up with her."

[sblock=ooc]

Ta-Am-Ath

gained: 2 potions of mage armor, 60 gp
lost: 10pp, 1 potion of mage armor.

[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


I hope to hear back from Luinnar soon, but until then, let's continue!

First, I'd like a Perception check from Boon.







Ta, Markas, Nathan, Willow, and Boon head out of the Dunn Wright Inn. Outside, it is a crisp morning day, everyone hustling about and work well underway. A coach bearing the Gabbiano crest can be seen fading in the distance to the left, but Maschera is nowhere to be found.

[sblock=Alnar]
Alnar tests his bonds once everyone has left, but between the strength of the shackles, and the pain of his wounds and ordeal, he remains stuck, chained prostrate on the altar. 

After a short while, the sounds of light footfalls resonate in the abandoned church. At first, Alnar goes silent, not wanting to attract attention. Yet... the sound is not heavy, like the orcs. The shoe clicks against the stone, clearly with the heel of a city person. He notices the woman approaching, first out of the corner of his eye, then with growing clarity as she strides slowly into view.

Bearing the same blank countenance as last night, Maschera stands by the crumbling altar and Alnar's prison.
[/sblock]


----------



## Luinnar (Jan 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry, I hope I did not hold the thread up.







[sblock=GM]
Maschera snap out of it! Alnar says to her. Don't let this women control you! Fight it will all your strength!

Don't you see what she has done to me, done to you? Do you want them to hurt me anymore? They are going to kill me! Do you want that? he says, pleading with her trying to break the spell.









*OOC:*


Not sure what to roll, spellcraft?

Roll = 11






[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 6, 2011)

Something seems to have caught Boon's nose and set it twitching uneasily.

Perception (1d20+6=19)


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 7, 2011)

[sblock=Alnar]
Maschera lazily gazes upon Alnar, when, through his pleading, something stirs. She blinks, and parts her lips to let in a quick gasp. Quickly, she crouches at Alnar's side.

"What? You... you're from the Gabbiano group yesterday, aren't you? Why are you chained here? What is this place? Where are we?" 

She looks around, lips trembling, her eyes widening, and a tear streaming smoothly down her cheek, "What's happened to us? Why can't I remember coming here? Is this some kind of dream? Some nightmare?"
[/sblock]

Boon tarries a moment, back in the Inn. He looks around, goes over to the chair where Maschera was sitting, and sniffs and licks the seat. Satisfied, he heads out the door, and starts heading off to the right. He travels down the street, across a bridge, until he stops at a gondolier's station.







The gondolier.​ 

A halfing in gondolier's garb sits waiting at the station. He recoils a little at Boon's approach. "Hey! Big fella! Eh... He doesn't bite, does he?"

[sblock=photo credit]
Photo by bfick.
[/sblock]


----------



## Luinnar (Jan 7, 2011)

InVinoVeritas said:


> [sblock=Alnar]
> Maschera lazily gazes upon Alnar, when, through his pleading, something stirs. She blinks, and parts her lips to let in a quick gasp. Quickly, she crouches at Alnar's side.
> 
> "What? You... you're from the Gabbiano group yesterday, aren't you? Why are you chained here? What is this place? Where are we?"
> ...




[sblock=GM]
I think it is the latter. Alnar says, wincing in pain. I don't know where we are... I followed you to some place the day we met on your carriage...some ruined temple. There was a song... I think they were controlling your mind. Then I got attacked by orcs and I woke up here and was harassed by some weird elf girl named Abzienta.

Any way you can get me free? I can get us out of here if you can. he says. Is there a key nearby?
[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 8, 2011)

[sblock=Alnar]
Maschera fixes her gaze on Alnar, steeling herself. She bites her lip and nods, no longer bothering to wipe away her tears. "Yes, I'll do that. I'll look for the key."

Nervously, quietly, she gets up and looks around. As she grows silent, some argument or another from the orcs below can be heard echoing through the ruin. Maschera leaves Alnar's view, leaving only kaleidoscopic colors as the sun shines through a stained glass window against the stone statue above him. 

A clatter is head from beneath the ruin, and sudden heavy steps come up stairs from below. Soon afterward, Kazzag shows herself to Alnar, looking around. 

"Hm, still here. Thought I heard talking. But you are too weak for that, yes? Answer me!"

She punches Alnar across the jaw.
[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 9, 2011)

*XP Rewards!*

        *GM:*  
Since we're at an interesting between-encounter moment, I figured it would be a good time to pass out XP.

Time-based rewards:
8/31/10 - 1/9/11: 132 days
924 xp, 792 gp

Activities:
Nathan, Ta, Willow, Markas, Alnar:
First Encounter (exploration of Carnemorto's apartments): 400 xp/5 = 80xp each

Nathan, Ta, Willow, Markas:
Second and third encounters: 1000 xp/4 = 250 xp each

Alnar:
Nothing more, yet, but his opportunities are still happening.

Reward gp pool for splitting: 640 gp

Totals gained:

Nathan, Ta, Willow, Markas:
1254 xp, 792 gp

Alnar: 
1004 xp, 792 gp

Pool of 640 gp for splitting later.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 9, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Are you going to allow leveling up? If so I will put a DMC into Markas and lvl up with the rest of the group. [/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 10, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]
I'll allow level ups.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 10, 2011)

[sblock=OOC2] Excellent, I shall have mine done by TUE/WED then. Until then though. [/sblock]

"The big cat hasn't bit nobody that didn't deserve it. So long as I have known him." Markas says to the halfling. "He was actually follow a trail that led him straight to you. The trail of a beautiful woman no less."


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 10, 2011)

Willow steps out from behind the hulking young cat innocently, resting an elbow on his wide front shoulder as he takes a seat at the edge of the dock. *"Did take lady in bright color dress on boat?"*








*OOC:*


I think everything is updated on my sheet now.


----------



## Luinnar (Jan 10, 2011)

*OOC:*


XP, thanks! What level progression are we, fast?







[sblock=GM]








*OOC:*


Alnar is tied up and can make no movements, like kick the orc, correct?






[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 10, 2011)

*OOC:*



LPF uses the Fast progression.







[sblock=Alnar]
Alnar's still tied down, so no kicking or Somatic components. He could still sprout his claws, but his mobility is still limited.
[/sblock]


----------



## Luinnar (Jan 11, 2011)

[sblock=GM]
*Arg!!* Alnar shouts, hoping Maschera can hear him and will keep out of sight. Once he gets free he will have to do something about Kazzag.

Cow....cow...coward...cowards hurt those who can't fight back....Alnar mumbles, still putting on the ruse that he is weak while hoping to goad Kazzag into letting him go to finish him off. 
[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 11, 2011)

[sblock=Alnar]
Kazzag grabs Alnar by the throat. "The helpless are the fuel for the strong. Remember that when Skith decides how to play with your soul."

Disgusted, she slams Alnar's head back against the stone altar, grunts, ejects a green gobbet from her nostril, and leaves.

Her heavy steps resonate throughout the temple as she descends back into the depths, then silence. A minute passes before the reassuring light step of Maschera can be heard. She lets out a minute gasp when she sees Alnar, and quickly reaches over to check his face and head. Her touch is gentle, in glorious contrast to Kazzag's manhandling. 

She then looks straight into Alnar's eyes. She bites her lip as it curls into an impish grin. Then, she pulls forth a rusty iron key. Excitedly, she sets about freeing Alnar from his bonds. Finally, Maschera gingerly helps Alnar up off the slab of the altar.

Alnar slides, standing, into Maschera's personal space. With her arms already around Alnar, Maschera registers this closeness. Her eyes fixate deeply on Alnar's. Her lips part, remaining silent, quivering, surprised.

Inviting.
[/sblock]


----------



## Luinnar (Jan 11, 2011)

[sblock=GM]
Thanks, says Alnar, pulling away from Maschera. He was never good with women, plus a torture chamber was not the best place for a romantic encounter.

Also he still did not fully trust her, he still did not know if her will was still her own.

Let's get out of here. he says. Have you seen my stuff anywhere? I'd hate to leave to behind. he asks.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 11, 2011)

[sblock=GM & Alnar]  ... j/k[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


Hooray for leveling, though I only had the time to add the XP to my sheet for now. Will update as soon as I can, in the meanwhile seems like Willow, of all characters, is doing the face-work.


----------



## Luinnar (Jan 12, 2011)

[sblock=HolyMan or whoever wants to read it]
The level 2 fighter is picking on me!!! 
[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


Get your levels in ASAP, as I plan to get you past the gondolier quickly. Also, post some Diplomacy or Intimidate or whatever rolls you want--I'll move it forward as best I can!

Actually, I'm going to continue the action with the posting of rolls. When you've got the level in the sheet, I'll review and approve. You'll still be playing as a level 1 character until the approval is in. 

Ta-Am-Ath and Willow Whitemane have been approved for Level 2.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


HolyMan, it's all right to stay at level 1. It won't be a problem; the adventure was designed for Level 1 characters anyway. Level 2 will come soon enough.


----------



## jkason (Jan 12, 2011)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*









*OOC:*


 Okay, I think I've got Nathan leveled properly. I'll pop into the social group to post for approvals after finishing here.









InVinoVeritas said:


> A halfing in gondolier's garb sits waiting at the station. He recoils a little at Boon's approach. "Hey! Big fella! Eh... He doesn't bite, does he?"






Vertexx69 said:


> Willow steps out from behind the hulking young cat innocently, resting an elbow on his wide front shoulder as he takes a seat at the edge of the dock. *"Did take lady in bright color dress on boat?"*




Nathan smiles brightly at the gondalier. "Boon's really just a big kitten." he says, shooting a quick glance Willow's direction that he hopes tells her not to correct him. "A big cuddler, that one, though I'm afraid he's lost track of a favorite playmate. The woman my friend mentioned? You'd be hard-pressed to miss her. Quite a stunning soul, with a musical voice."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 12, 2011)

The gondolier rubs his chin. "Hmm, long black hair, green dress? Yeah, I may have seen her. How about we go for a ride?" He indicates his waiting gondola.


----------



## jkason (Jan 12, 2011)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan looks to the others for objection, taking special care to note if Ta shows any unease in the gondalier. If he sees none, he nods pleasantly, saying "That would be quite welcome."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 13, 2011)

[sblock=Alnar]
Maschera lets the moment pass unfulfilled.

As Alnar turns back, Maschera says, "I haven't seen anything around here other than the key and rubble... if they have your things, they're probably down there."

The singer points toward the corner of the temple. There, a staircase descends into darkness.

Maschera adds, fearfully, "That's where the orcs are staying."

She stops, looking around. "But... I might be able to help. There was something else I found around here..."

Maschera treads carefully behind the altar, picking her way among some tattered remains. She picks up a scroll, the vellum fraying mightily at the edges. "This place used to be dedicated to Cortesia, I can tell from the trappings. This is still Venza. Her protection should still be here."

She unrolls the scroll and starts chanting. A greenish light begins to cover her form. "This magic should offer you some protection. Please, promise to protect me, and I'll promise to protect you." She reaches her hand outward toward Alnar.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 13, 2011)

*Ta-Am-Ath* AC 16 (T15, FF13), HP 21/21, F +5,R+5,W+5, CMB +5, CMD 17

Using his knowledge of body language he aquired during his studies of unarmed combat, Ta proofs the man's words for lies.


[sblock=ooc]

Sense motive +6

Ta-Am-Ath

gained: 2 potions of mage armor, 60 gp
lost: 10pp, 1 potion of mage armor.

[/sblock]


----------



## Luinnar (Jan 13, 2011)

[sblock=GM]
Before I post what Alnar does, I'm using sense motive and spellcraft to see if I notice anything strange. Like a magic aura around her, or that I sense her being deceitful.

Roll
Sense motive = 11 Spellcraft = 21
[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 14, 2011)

[sblock=Ta]
The gondolier seems honest enough. Clearly he's seen Maschera, and he's willing to take you. He's just looking for a high-tipping fare.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Alnar]
Maschera is as honest as can be, frightened by her particular situation, and wants to be able to trust you. Her incantations are strange, but you do recognize a _Dancing Lights_ spell in there.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Markas]
I didn't want you to feel left out.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 14, 2011)

[sblock=GM] Thanks for finally thinking of me.  BTW I have finally gotten into edit Markas he is ready for a look over. [/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 14, 2011)

With a nod from his druid, the big cat steps gingerly into the narrow watercraft causing it to sway violently, sitting right in the middle to stabalize it for the others. Willow jumps in without the boat so much as sending a quiver across the canal's surface.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 14, 2011)

*Ta-Am-Ath* AC 16 (T15, FF13), HP 21/21, F +5,R+5,W+5, CMB +5, CMD 17



jkason said:


> Nathan looks to the others for objection, taking  special care to note if Ta shows any unease in the gondalier. If he sees  none, he nods pleasantly, saying "That would be quite welcome."




"I think this honest man wants some payment besides your thanks..." Ta suggets to Nathan.


[sblock=ooc]

What do you normally pay for this service?

Ta-Am-Ath

gained: 2 potions of mage armor, 60 gp
lost: 10pp, 1 potion of mage armor.

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 14, 2011)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer (celestial)*



Walking Dad said:


> "I think this honest man wants some payment besides your thanks..." Ta suggets to Nathan.




"Oh, but that's a given!" Nathan says with a wide smile. He pats his full belt pouch, which jangles cooperatively. He reaches in and flips the gondalier a gold piece. "Just so you know we're honest, how about we pay half up front?"









*OOC:*


SRD has a coach cab running 3cp a mile. I figure gondolas in a river city would be similar? So Nathan's overpaying, but that's kind of the point.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 15, 2011)

The gondolier beams. "Fine with me! Hop in, I'll make it quick!"

He rows down the canals, chatting all along the way. "Sure, when you get a looker like that in your boat, you take her where she wants to go! ... A lot of us find the big folk a little intimidating, but not me, nosiree ... You know what they say, when you go halfsies, you go all the way, har har!"

Just around the corner, he presents the spot. "There, watched her go into that cathedral! Rather odd, no one uses it anymore, the place is falling apart on the inside."






An old cathedral to Cortesia.​ 

"There you have it! Get off safely, and remember me if you need a fast ride!"

[sblock=Alnar]
For speed's sake, could you please roll 2d20?
[/sblock]

[sblock=photo credit]
Photo by Oliver Wald.
[/sblock]


----------



## Luinnar (Jan 15, 2011)

[sblock=GM]







> "This magic should offer you some protection. Please, promise to protect me, and I'll promise to protect you." She reaches her hand outward toward Alnar.



Don't worry, I will keep you safe. Alnar says taking her hand. He was still not sure if she could be trusted, but he was not going to leave her here. That would be very unheroic, or something.

Come on, lets try to find our way out of here, preferably away from the Orcs. Any ideas where we should head? he says.
 
Rolls 9+12=21[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 15, 2011)

[sblock=Alnar]
Maschera gently holds Alnar's hand. Her chanting melts into a sweet, lingering song. Alnar feels the song strike a chord deep within his soul, a sense of love, beauty, and faith washing over him. Alnar looks into Maschera's eyes. She has never seemed so beautiful before, and she was so gorgeous even then. All sense of trepidation leaves Alnar's body, replaced with the strength and conviction of love.

"There! That wasn't so bad, now, was it?" Maschera asks. "I was afraid you'd refuse my generosity. But now we'll be able to go down into the darkness together, and the orcs won't bother us. They'll listen to me, don't worry. And don't forget, protect me and I'll protect you. Because I am the reason you're here. I am Maschera."

Maschera's hair and skin appear to sublimate, vaporize before Alnar's eyes. Her fingers appear to lengthen, her facial bones angle and shift, and her eyes and ears grow and point. The body and face of Abzienta, the elf from earlier, stand before Alnar.

"No, don't worry. I never attacked you, never caused you harm. The orcs won't harm you when you're with me. Just stay close, stay nonviolent, stay a good little boy, and you'll have everything you came in with soon enough. I must say, you've been excellent to rehearse with. I'll need to work a little more on my technique, thank you. Oh, and be a good sport around Kazzag, won't you? She'll be just as upset with me for stealing her plaything back."

Abzienta wrinkles her nose with a devilish grin. "Now let's go get your things, shall we?"









*OOC:*


Alnar has been Charmed by Abzienta. But don't forget that you're still ultimately in control.






[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 15, 2011)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*



InVinoVeritas said:


> He rows down the canals, chatting all along the way. "Sure, when you get a looker like that in your boat, you take her where she wants to go! ... A lot of us find the big folk a little intimidating, but not me, nosiree ... You know what they say, when you go halfsies, you go all the way, har har!"




"Big folk .. halfsie..?" Nathan looks to the others to see if they've come to the same conclusion. "Maschera was with half-orcs, and they came here?"

The sorcerer closes his eyes a moment and swears silently. "Lesson learned."  He opens his eyes and sets his jaw as the group lands. He flips the gondalier the second promised coin and nods his thanks. "Out thanks. You've been a great help."

Nathan pulls out a scroll then, reading it until it crumbles into dust. The dust motes swirl about him, shimmering a moment, then disappear. "Okay, then. I think we know it won't be pleasant in there, yes, folks?"









*OOC:*


using a Mage Armor scroll


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 16, 2011)

Markas readies his shield but keeps his sword in it's sheathe. "Think maybe this time someone should watch our backs." he states letting the others go ahead of him.

OOC: New stats "yea!" AC:19, HP:26


----------



## Luinnar (Jan 16, 2011)

[sblock=GM]
Alnar looks into Maschera eyes, now just noticing how beautiful they were. He has never seen a women with such a piercing, hypnotic stare. It was wonderful, bewitching, intoxicating. 

He wanted to protect this women, protect her with his life. He could do anything when she was at his side. Just walking out of here seemed not only possible, but impossible not to occur. He trusted her completely, just as she trusted him. 

Did she love him like he loved her? He asked himself and they walked down the passageways of the temple. He hoped so, hoped very much with all his heart and soul. He may have to earn that love, yes! He would do anything to earn that love, anything...

Do not worry my love, I am here with you and will not let enythign happen to you. You have nothing to fear, don't be afraid.  He says, in what he hoped was a soothing and ressusuring voice. I will protect you as you me. Nothing can go wrong with you by my side, nor when I am at yours. he says, his often crass manner dropping into a more genteel tone.

And seeing Maschera, not Abzienta when he looks at her.









*OOC:*


I don't really have any experience roleplaying charmed character. Any tips? Do I basically just believe everyting Abzienta tells me and I infatuated with her? How should I act if she takes me to the PCs?






[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 16, 2011)

Ta follows in the second row. Alert and his last potion ready in hand.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 17, 2011)

[sblock=Alnar]








*OOC:*


A Charm effect changes the target's emotional state, but does not override logic or control. So, Abzienta is now a close friend. As long as she treats you like one, the charm continues and makes sense. 

So, a good way to decide what you'd do, is imagine your significant other. If Abzienta asks you to do something, is it something you'd do if your significant other would ask you to do it? If so, then go ahead and do it. If not, respond as you would otherwise, such as with an argument or whatever.

As for whether you'll believe what she says, you don't have to lie to your eyes and see Maschera when you see Abzienta. If you prefer to think of Abzienta as Maschera alone, then maybe you believe that she's just got an illusion up and looks like Abzienta, but it's Maschera. Also, feel free to think that she looks like Maschera when she doesn't, but you aren't required to.







Alnar and Maschera descend the staircase, Maschera casting forth some green-glowing motes to light the way. The catacombs of the cathedral form a low-ceilinged chamber, and a group of orcs--Kazzag and three others--are busy trying to move the lid off one of the sarcophagi. Kazzag notes Alnar, dropping her corner suddenly, and storms over to Maschera.

"Hey! He's mine! You gave him to me!" she shouts.

Maschera simply plants a hand on Kazzag's chest. "And you left him behind, so I'm taking him back. And I'll hurt you if you touch my things."

Kazzag bellows angrily, but backs down and returns to the sarcophagus.

"Crude beings, but they listen to authority," Maschera explains. She takes Alnar over to another open sarcophagus. Inside, Alnar recognized his items, all bundled together, lying next to a number of lovely phials, cases, and a silver and amber necklace.

"Here you are, love, let me help you," Maschera coos, as she assists Alnar in reequpping.
[/sblock]


----------



## Luinnar (Jan 17, 2011)

[sblock=GM]








*OOC:*


OK, thanks for the explanation 







I never liked Orcs. Alnar whispers, slipping on his backpack, the last of his stuff. Your Abzienta disguise is very good, I could of not have done better. Alnar says, hoping to flatter her. You sure fooled them.

Any idea what those are? he whispers, pointing at the phials, cases, and the silver and amber necklace. Some part of their evil plot?
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 17, 2011)

Nathan takes up a position in the middle, letting the more resilient party members take front and rear positions.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 18, 2011)

*OOC:*


It looks like the order is Willow, Ta, Nathan, Markas for entering the cathedral. Nathan casts Mage Armor, Ta has his potion in hand. Does Willow do anything to prepare before entering?







[sblock=Alnar]
Maschera purrs. "You like my disguise? Remember that, darling, I can look like anyone you want. Anyone, anytime, anywhere."

She looks at the other assorted valuables in the sarcophagus. "The orcs, they like pretty things. A little different from your standard beast. Perhaps, when we don't have all of them running around, I'll show you what they've found."

A large, heavy creaking noise echoes through the room. The orcs stop their graverobbing and snap their heads up to look at Maschera. A sudden look of fear crosses Maschera's elfin features, followed by steady composure. "We have company," she calls to the orcs. "Go see who comes. Deal with them. I'll be here, you will hear me."

As the orcs charge up the stairs, Maschera turns to Alnar. "Could you please join them and protect me? You'll hear me, receive my blessing. The orcs won't dare bother you, now. I promise, I'll look after you. Just please, make sure we're safe."

With a wink, Maschera plants a quick peck on Alnar's cheek.
[/sblock]


----------



## Luinnar (Jan 18, 2011)

[sblock=GM]
Of, of course I'll go, Alnar says blushing at the attention he was getting. Maybe she did like him after all. Don't worry, I won't let anyone hurt you. Leave it to me. He says, heading in the directions the orcs went.

You might want to get to a safe place, just in case. he shouts back. He then starts running in the direction of the noise. He was not sure who, or what, would want to hurt his beloved Maschera, but he would not let them get the chance nevertheless.









*OOC:*


I'm not sure if I am allowed to know this, but is it the party entering the temple?

Also, what should I do PVP combat wise, if it should come to it? Should I fight them?






[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Willow, HP: 16+1/16, AC: 19/12T/16FF, Saves: 4F/2R/7W, LL Vision**, Scent*
*Boon, HP: 23+1/23, AC 17/13T/14FF, Saves: 4F/5R/2W, LL Vision, Scent

*Willow's delicate facial features sharpen ever so slightly as her nose broadens to look more like that of a jungle cat and her eyes become vertically slitted, after she makes her customary symbol of strength over Boon and herself. She then growls something at the giant white kitten and his ears snap around to the druid speaking his language and licks her still lovely chin. She rests her free hand on the club at her belt as she takes a look around and pushes on the door with her shield.
[sblock=Willow's Actions]Standard: Casting Virtue X2 and Speak with Felines (for free), then totem transformation for senses
Move: Perception (1d20+16=32)
Free: [/sblock]Boon looks into the open doorway, his pale blue eyes adjusting to the changing light quickly to help his companion.[sblock=Boon's Actions]Standard: Perception aid another(1d20+6=11)
Move: ...[/sblock][sblock=Spell List]Orisons: Create Water, Light, Virtue
1st lvl: Cure Light WoundsX3[/sblock]OOC - senses gives Willow Scent for 1 minute and for the duration can cast speak with animals (felines only) at will.
Virtue W - 7 rounds
Virtue B - 8 rounds
Totem Transformation - 9 rounds
Speak with Felines - 20 rounds


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 18, 2011)

*OOC:*


Excellent, let's get this party started.







Willow, Boon, Ta, Markas, and Nathan find the doors easily open, but with a sudden and unsatisfying CREAK. Inside, the cathedral lies in ruins.






The inside of the cathedral is strewn with debris.​ 

The temple lies in ruins, but still maintains enough roof to enclose the space. Light filters through from outside, passing through multiple stained glass windows, covering the stone and broken wood with a kaleidoscope of color. 

Willow smells orc, lots of orc, and an odd honeysuckle that seems somehow familiar...

Suddenly, emerging from the back of the temple, from a stairway leacing below, a number of orcs rush out, and following with them... Alnar!

One of the orcs, female, bellows, "Leave, weaklings! Leave, or feed us!" Her orcish companions snarl and draw falchions.

Behind the altar is an old, crumbling statue to Cortesia. A blue butterfly has been not so much painted as splattered across it, and from the statue, a beautiful, haunting melody begins to be sung...

[sblock=Listen!]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMT35uFpSK8"]YouTube - Sarah Brightman - Anytime,Anywhere[/ame]
[/sblock]

The orcs scream and charge.









*OOC:*


Initiatives and first round actions, please







[sblock=Alnar]








*OOC:*


I've checked about PvP, and in this case it's okay, if it comes to that. You are still in control of your actions. You also receive a +1 bonus to hit and weapon damage (claw damage too) and +1 morale bonus vs. fear while you are on Maschera's side.






[/sblock]

[sblock=Photo Credit]
Photo by Noel Kerns.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 18, 2011)

As the haunting melody bounces off the walls and ceiling Markas notices Alnar in amongst the orcs.

"It's the wizard! Was working for them all along?" he cries questioningly, drawing his blade. As the song continues his words are drowned out by the pure voice of the singer. "Is that Maschera what have you done to her?"

He stands ready as the orcs attack his sword low, his shield high.

[sblock=Actions]
If surprise round - draw weapon.
If regular round - draw weapon, ready attack vs charge if my init beats theirs that is. [/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
HP: 26/26
AC: 19  (T:11 FF:18)
CMD: 16 (17 vs trip and grapple)
Fort: +5
Reflex: +1
Will: +1

Perception +7[/sblock]


----------



## Luinnar (Jan 19, 2011)

You?... What are you guys doing here? How did you know...? Alnar says, looking confused. Then a look of comprehension dawns upon him.

Why did I not see this from the beginning?! You are working for Abzienta! he shouts. You killed that guy's brother under her orders and stole his ring! Then when his brother found you out, you were planning on doing away with him and Maschera, and would have killed her if I was not there that day at the opera house! Why do I join adventures with random people I meet at taverns?!!

It does not matter. Alnar shouts. Maschera is mine now, and I will protect her with my life!

Get that one! Alnar shouts to the orc pointing at Willow. She is a druid and will heal the others! he says, firing a magic missile at Willow.




> "It's the wizard! Was working for them all along?" he cries questioningly, drawing his blade. As the song continues his words are drowned out by the pure voice of the singer. "Is that Maschera what have you done to her?"



And I'm not a wizard, you stupid fighter! Alnar roars.

[sblock=actions]
Init=18

Standard: Magic missile at Willow 3 force damage.


[sblock=stat block]
HP: 9/9
AC: 11, 11 T,  10 FF
CMD: 12
Fort: +2
Reflex: +1
Will: +3

Perception +1

Spells:
1: 3/4
[/sblock][/sblock]

[sblock=ooc]
Would it be too much trouble to change my icon pic to the person in this pic? 





[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 19, 2011)

Initiative W/B (1d20+4=10, 1d20+3=19)

Boon intercepts any orc trying to close with Willow. Willow takes cover behind the first pew (no LoS for spells/arrows) and sacrifices one of her CLW to cast SNA1 for a giant centipede directly on top of the caster that shot her in the back.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 19, 2011)

*Ta-Am-Ath* AC 16/20 (T15, FF13), HP 21/21, F +5,R+5,W+5, CMB +5, CMD 17

"This looks bad. Maybe he doesn't know what he is doing?" Ta suggets as he gulps down the potion at advances, readying his staff.


[sblock=ooc]

move: Drink potion (AC is now 20)
Standard: move up x 5, up-left to D10
free: ready staff (free during movement)

Ta-Am-Ath

gained: 2 potions of mage armor, 60 gp
lost: 10pp, 2 potion of mage armor.

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 19, 2011)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer (celestial)*



InVinoVeritas said:


> Suddenly, emerging from the back of the temple, from a stairway leacing below, a number of orcs rush out, and following with them... Alnar!
> 
> One of the orcs, female, bellows, "Leave, weaklings! Leave, or feed us!" Her orcish companions snarl and draw falchions.




"I'm through taking nonsense at face value," Nathan says. "So maybe a new set of eyes, yes?" As he verbalizes the request, two small points of light circle the crown of his head before settling on his eyes. He focuses his vision on Alnar even as he draws his sickle.









*OOC:*


Standard: Cast Detect Magic. Move: Draw weapon. Initiative roll after posting


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 20, 2011)

Boon stands guard as Willow dives for cover. Alnar's spell goes off first, however, and Willow feels the searing shot as the bead of force tears into her. Kazzag grins. "Thanks, pipsqueak. There may be fight in you left." However, she frowns as Willow dives out of reach of her bow. "I'll just get her pet, then..." she growls as she lets an arrow fly.

Willow, from her safe spot, starts to cast her spell. She feels safe that she'll get it off before any of the orcs reach her.

Ta advances and prepares for combat. One orc charges him, while the second orc, having to navigate through some debris, can only close with him. The third orc ducks around the pews to charge up the side.

Markas stands at the ready as Nathan casts his spell. From where he stands, he detects nothing, but Alnar is outside the range of his eldritch sight.

[sblock=Combat Stats]

Markas: 26/26
Willow: 13/16, Cover
Boon: 23/23
Ta: 21/21, Mage Armor (AC 20)
Nathan: 12/12, Mage Armor (AC 17)

Alnar: 9/9
Kazzag: Unharmed
Orc 1: Unharmed
Orc 2: Unharmed
Orc 3: Unharmed
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 20, 2011)

*Sound the Charge... CHARGE!!*

*"Ta!"* Markas bellows as he moves quickly forward. He raises his sword high as he advances and leaves his right side a little vulnerable. But he knows if the sword connects the orc could possible be brought down in one swing.

The blade is blocked as it is brought down and Markas grunts at the luck of his adversary.

[sblock=Actions]Charge 35' in straight line up next to Ta. Roll on the way. AC 17 till next round[/sblock]


----------



## Luinnar (Jan 20, 2011)

*OOC:*


Does Willow have total cover/concealment?

Edit: Where is the summon at?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 20, 2011)

*



Ta-Am-Ath* AC 16/20 (T15, FF13), HP 21/21, F +5,R+5,W+5, CMB +5, CMD 17

Ta explodes in a flurry of motion, striking the orcs before him with staff and foot.

[sblock=ooc]

Fullround: Flurry attacking E9 until he falls. The attacking D9
free: 5ft step to E9

*Flurry 2 damage*: 1d6 + 4 = 9
*Flurry 2 attack*: 1d20 + 4 = 15
*Flurry 1 damage*: 1d6 + 4 = 10
*Flurry 1 attack*: 1d20 + 4 = 22


gained: 2 potions of mage armor, 60 gp
lost: 10pp, 2 potion of mage armor.

[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 20, 2011)

Luinnar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Does Willow have total cover/concealment?
> ...












*OOC:*


Willow has total cover from Alnar, but needs to be prone in order to maintain it (the pew counts only as low cover). Since the casting time of _Summon Nature's Ally_ is 1 round, Willow is not done casting yet.


----------



## jkason (Jan 20, 2011)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*









*OOC:*


D'oh! Range. 







"Damn, he's too far away," Nathan says, and as Willow takes a bolt to her side, the sorcerer shakes his head, ridding the glow from his eyes. "Fine. No time for talk, anyway."

Seeing that his heartier companions have at least two of the orcs tied up, Nathan steps forward to help cover Willow's flank. 

"I think you've been a bad boy," Nathan says to the orc trying to move on Willow. The sorcerer holds his hand palm up, raising an eyebrow as he asks, "What do you guys think?" A swarm of tiny, glowing motes swirls in his hand a moment, then they ignite in a white-hot flame, shooting forth in a fiery stream at the orc. 









*OOC:*


Move: to D15. Standard: Heavenly fire attack vs. Orc in A12.


----------



## Luinnar (Jan 20, 2011)

Muttering under his breath, Alnar moves into a better position and fires a ray of frost at Boon, hoping to take the creature down before it can get near him.

[sblock=actons]
Move:A6
Standard: Ray of frost at boon.
(touch attack) 19, 2 cold damage 

Alnar:
HP: 9/9
AC: 11, 11 T,  10 FF
CMD: 12
Fort: +2
Reflex: +1
Will: +3

Perception +1

Spells:
1: 3/4
[/sblock]









*OOC:*


How do you do combat rounds order by the way? Is it resolved in order posted?


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 21, 2011)

*OOC:*


The rounds go by initiative order. So it's as follows:

Boon
Alnar
Nathan
Ta
Willow
Kazzag
Markas
Orcs

So in the first round, Boon stood guard, Alnar fired the Magic Missile, Nathan cast Detect Magic, Ta advanced, Willow dove for cover and started casting her summon, Kazzag fired at Boon (couldn't target Willow), Markas held his ground, and the orcs moved in and charged. 

I may mix up how I describe what happens for dramatic effect, but I am keeping specific track of initiative. Boon is up, so once Willow posts, I'll update the maps and action.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


Still waiting for [MENTION=48854]Vertexx69[/MENTION] to post.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 23, 2011)

*Willow, HP: 14/16, AC: 19/12T/16FF, Saves: 4F/2R/7W, LL Vision**, Scent*
*Boon, HP: 23+1/23, AC 17/13T/14FF, Saves: 4F/5R/2W, LL Vision, Scent

*Boon stalks over to the orc closing on his girl and takes a snap at the snorting thug.
[sblock=Boon's Actions]Standard: Bite (1d20+5=17, 1d6+1=2)
Move: to (A,12)[/sblock][sblock=Spell List]Orisons: Create Water, Light, Virtue
1st lvl: Cure Light WoundsX3[/sblock]OOC - I figured Boons action was counted as held until Willow's Initiative, but there you go. Willow had a temporary hp so should be at 14. As her range for SNA1 is only 30ft I'll place it just behind the orc on the left (A,11).


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 24, 2011)

Boon moves in and bites the approaching orc, its teeth drawing blood.

Alnar moves into position and fires a bolt of frigid energy at Boon... but the spell's energy dissipates before reaching the lion.

Nathan moves to protect Willow's casting and sends holy fire to sear the evil being, which groans in agony.

Ta unleashes a terrifying flurry against one of the orcs. His first hit is enough to fell a lesser man, but the orc battles through the pain to stay standing, long enough to be struck dead by the monk's second blow. 

Willow's spell finishes, and a giant centipede appears by one of the orcs!

[sblock=Combat Stats]

Markas: 26/26
Willow: 14/16, Cover, Prone
Boon: 24/23
Ta: 21/21, Mage Armor (AC 20)
Nathan: 12/12, Mage Armor (AC 17)

Alnar: 9/9
Kazzag: Unharmed
Orc 1: Seriously Wounded
Orc 2: Unharmed
Orc 3: Dead
[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Thanks for reminding me about the Virtues, @Vertexx69. I've adjusted Willow and Boon appropriately.

Boon moved to B13 instead of A12 because the orc was already in A12. 

Alnar had to rush down the stairs and so stands in B6 instead of A6. However Boon was 35' away when the spell went off, just outside the Ray of Frost's 30' range. From the earlier instructions, Boon would have been 40' away before, so the spell wouldn't have reached him before anyway.

We are now in the middle of Round 2, at the start of Willow's move. The centipede and Willow now have a move and standard action. Kazzag, Markas, and the orcs have not yet moved in the round.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 24, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] See above post I had Markas charge so he should be at E-10 at the end of this round. Guess he sung and missed the orc at D-9.[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 24, 2011)

[sblock=HolyMan]
I know but because of Markas' position in the initiative, he hasn't moved yet. Once Willow acts, I'll move Markas and the orcs and we'll be back in business.
[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 24, 2011)

*Willow, HP: 14/16, AC: 19/12T/16FF, Saves: 4F/2R/7W, LL Vision**, Scent*
*Boon, HP: 23+1/23, AC 17/13T/14FF, Saves: 4F/5R/2W, LL Vision, Scent

*Willow stands once her casting is complete and closes with the orc, drawing her scimitar. As low a growl as she can manage issues from the tiny cat faced girl's throat. Her pale blue slit-pupiled eyes lock onto the pug faced toady as her thin blade slides free of its sheath. The centipede lashes out at the orc to no effect. 
[sblock=Willow's Actions]Standard: Stand from cover. Centipede vs Orc (1d20+4=8)
Move: to (A,13) 
Free: [/sblock]Boon's muscles tense for a full assault in the next few moments.[sblock=Boon's Actions]Standard: ...
Move: ...[/sblock][sblock=Spell List]Orisons: Create Water, Light, Virtue
1st lvl: Cure Light WoundsX3[/sblock]OOC - even flanking can't help a roll of 4...

Virtue B - 6 rounds
Totem Transformation - 7 rounds
Speak with Felines - 18 rounds


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 25, 2011)

Kazzag calls, "Ha! The healer's up!" and fires an arrow at Willow. She calls out in utter frustration as her shot goes wide again. "Why do I bother when I hear the voice of POWER!" She tosses her bow to the ground and bounds down the stairs, drawing her greataxe and maneuvering toward a flank.

The orc by Willow also responds by slashing his falchion at her. As the operatic melody surrounding the air reaches a crescendo, he carves upward, catching the druid hard and slicing cleanly across her midsection!

Markas charges, but avoiding the patch of debris on the floor makes his strike go wide. The orc by him takes advantage of Markas' imbalance to strike back, but to no avail.

The singing continues in its haunting, tantalizing sound.

[sblock=Combat Stats]Markas: 26/26
Willow: 5/16
Boon: 24/23
Ta: 21/21, Mage Armor (AC 20)
Nathan: 12/12, Mage Armor (AC 17)
Centipede: 5/5

Alnar: 9/9
Kazzag: Unharmed
Orc 1: Seriously Wounded
Orc 2: Unharmed
Orc 3: Dead
[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 25, 2011)

Double Post. Everyone can go. Willow and Boon may go together if it's easier.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 25, 2011)

*"Ta I'll deal with this dog breathed cur."* Markas says over the singing. He deflects a blow with his shield and continues.* "Stop that one from getting around our flank."* he says pointing with a raised chin at Kazzag.

[sblock=OOC] we could set up to flank the orc but I need to move 5 feet up. not over.  I will wait to post actions till I see what WD wishes to do.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 25, 2011)

*



Ta-Am-Ath* AC 16/20 (T15, FF13), HP 21/21, F +5,R+5,W+5, CMB +5, CMD 17

Ta moves and attacks the singin orc, but he lacks the coordination he displayed in his last attack.

[sblock=ooc]

free: 5ft step to (F, acrobatics to ignore difficult terrain
*Acrobatics*: 1d20 + 7 = 9
Fullround: 
*Flurry 2 damage*: 1d6 + 4 = 6
*Flurry 1 damage*: 1d6 + 4 = 10
*Flurry 2 attack*: 1d20 + 4 = 8
*Flurry 1 attack*: 1d20 + 4 = 16

gained: 2 potions of mage armor, 60 gp
lost: 10pp, 2 potion of mage armor.

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 25, 2011)

As Willow takes a vicious blow, Nathan winces visibly. 

"Hang on, Willow, I'll--" Another swirl of glowing motes appear in his hand as he points to Willow, but they only hum audibly and remain in place. 

"What do you mean she's not worthy? You ... ?" The motes dissapear as Nathan grumbles, "Bloody moral absolutists."

"Fine. Then you," the sorcerer barks out, glaring just above his shoulder, where a small glowing sphere suddenly flares visible. Nathan points to the orc engaged with Willow. "Any problem with zapping him?"  The sphere vibrates a moment, but appears to have no objection, as it zips forward, darting between the creatures engaged in melee and searing its way past the orc's armor to open another wound.









*OOC:*


Heavenly fire has a healing component, but it's completely useless one way or the other with neutral characters. :/  

I can't seem to find if ranged touch attacks suffer the same 'firing into melee' penalty that ranged weapons do, so I'm going to assume they do and throw a magic missle, instead. 







[sblock=resources used]1st level spells used / avail: 1/5[/sblock]


----------



## Luinnar (Jan 26, 2011)

*OOC:*


Waiting to see what Boon does before I post my turn


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 26, 2011)

OOC: I'll go now.

Markas quickly steps into the spot vacated by Ta and brings his steel around on the orc.

Staggering the beast with a powerful blow he looks to where the sinister sorcerer has gotten to. 

"It's your folly for turning against us, mage! And I will see you brought to justice!" he says on the return stroke as he parries blows with the orc.

[sblock=Actions] Power Attack vs orc. If it is a regular orc (and not a half orc) that staggers him right? [/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 26, 2011)

[sblock=jkason]They definitely do take the -4 for firing into melee.[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


Waiting for [MENTION=48854]Vertexx69[/MENTION] to post.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 28, 2011)

*Willow, HP: 9/16, AC: 19/12T/16FF, Saves: 4F/2R/7W, LL Vision**, Scent*
*Boon, HP: 23+1/23, AC 17/13T/14FF, Saves: 4F/5R/2W, LL Vision, Scent

*Willow steps back from the grievous wound that is inflicted on her by the grunting orc casting CLW on herself. Boon expertly steps into the space his girl makes and lays into the fiend with tooth and claw. The centipede misses again.
[sblock=Willow's Actions]Standard: Cure Light Wounds (1d8+2=4), Centipede Bite (1d20+4=15, 1d6+1=2)
Move: 5ft step to (A,14) 
Free: [/sblock]Boon sinks his teeth and one of his claws into the orc.[sblock=Boon's Actions]Standard: Bite (1d20+7=24, 1d6+1=6), Claw1 (1d20+7=8, 1d4+1=5), Claw2 (1d20+7=26, 1d4+1=4)
Move: 5ft step to (A,13) [/sblock][sblock=Spell List]Orisons: Create Water, Light, Virtue
1st lvl: Cure Light WoundsX2/3[/sblock]OOC - 

Virtue B - 5 rounds
Totem Transformation - 6 rounds
Speak with Felines - 19 rounds


----------



## Luinnar (Jan 28, 2011)

Cursing his luck, Alnar fires a ray of frost at Ta, hoping to stop the monk in his tracks.

[sblock=actions]
Standard:Ray of frost on Ta.

10+1 (forgot the dex mod) = 11 vs touch AC, if hit 3 damage.

Alnar:
HP: 9/9
AC: 11, 11 T,  10 FF
CMD: 12
Fort: +2
Reflex: +1
Will: +3

Perception +1

Spells:
1: 3/4
[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 30, 2011)

Boon tears into the orc, shaking him as much as he can, but even then, the orc remains standing, barely holding on, until the golden orb from Nathan slams into him, knocking him into the great oblivion. The centipede fades from view.

Ta leaps up onto the pew to attack the axe-wielding she-orc. Expecting a simpler footing, the rotting pew creaks and shakes underneath his foot, taking him off-balance. His senses furthermore make him duck, as Alnar's Ray of Frost passes a few hairs from Ta's head. He avoids the shot, but his rickety position prevents him from delivering his planned flurry. However, his single strike lands solidly against her, hard. Furious, she swings back. She connects with the same ferocity against the monk, causing a savage wound against him. Grinning, she steps back away from him, and with a salacious, flirtatious wink, slowly licks Ta's blood from her blade.

Markas steps up and manages to strike the orc with a bright red gash opening up scross his chest. Staggered, the orc strikes back at Markas. Markas manages to get his shield up to counter the blow.

[sblock=combat stats]
Markas: 26/26
Willow: 9/16
Boon: 24/23
Ta: 8/21, Mage Armor (AC 20)
Nathan: 12/12, Mage Armor (AC 17)

Alnar: 9/9
Kazzag: Seriously Wounded
Orc 1: Dead
Orc 2: Staggered
Orc 3: Dead
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 30, 2011)

*



Ta-Am-Ath* AC 20/20 (T15, FF13), HP 8/21, F +5,R+5,W+5, CMB +5, CMD 17

Ta tries to switch enemies with Markas, but his attacks are clumsy after the hard hit.

[sblock=ooc]

5 ft step left

gained: 2 potions of mage armor, 60 gp
lost: 10pp, 2 potion of mage armor.

[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Willow, HP: 9/16, AC: 19/12T/16FF, Saves: 4F/2R/7W, LL Vision**, Scent*
*Boon, HP: 23+1/23, AC 17/13T/14FF, Saves: 4F/5R/2W, LL Vision, Scent

*Willow growls something to her kitten and then moves up the aisle past Boon and swings her blade from flanking position with Markas at the orc between them.
[sblock=Willow's Actions]Standard: Scimitar vs orc (1d20+5=17, 1d6+1=6)
Move: to (C,9) 
Free: [/sblock]Boon seems very happy that his girl is speaking to him in his own language and looks across the battlefield before bounding through the pews with great agility taking a snap at the female orc caster.[sblock=Boon's Actions]Standard: Bite vs Kazzag (1d20+5=18, 1d6+1=3)http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2859948/
Move: to (G,9) [/sblock][sblock=Spell List]Orisons: Create Water, Light, Virtue
1st lvl: Cure Light WoundsX2/3[/sblock]OOC - don't think average roll are getting it done this time.

Virtue B - 4 rounds
Totem Transformation - 5 rounds
Speak with Felines - 18 rounds


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 31, 2011)

Seeing his chance now that Willow and Boon have step over to help with the orc scum, Markas advances on the evil sorcerer.

He steps right up to Alnar and holds his sword forward, "Surrender nave, you and your cohorts are lost!"

[sblock=Actions]-Move up next to Alnar (*C-6*). Will take an AoO from orc if he is still up, no problem with that. (move action).
-Ready action to power attack Alnar (+5;1d8+5) should he do anything but surrender. So if we need a Sense Motive vs Bluff check I think that ok if he doesn't surrender and tries something sneaky. (standard action)
-Act like a hero out of old stories. (free action)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 31, 2011)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan grimaces as he sees the female orc's behavior. He moves quickly to her side of the church, kneeling behind one of the pews. Almost unbidden the tiny glowing motes swarm in front of him. 

"Yeah, 'unclean' is the nice way to put it," Nathan says as if in response to the tiny swarm. He raises and eyebrow, then points toward the orc as he says, "You want her? Have at." 

As before, the motes ignite in a white-hot flame, streaming across the room at Ta's previous opponent.









*OOC:*


Move to G15, and kneel to get partial cover (or would that count as a double move? If so, just the move without the kneeling). Then Heavenly Fire touch attack vs. Kazzag. Will roll after posting.







[sblock=resources used]1st level spells used / avail: 1/5 
Heavenly fire used / avail: 2/7[/sblock]


----------



## Luinnar (Feb 1, 2011)

Alnar blasts another icy ray at Ta, eager to bring the monk down, but it misses, striking a nearby pillar. 

[sblock=actions]
Standard: Ray of frost vs Ta, natural 1.
[/sblock] 



HolyMan said:


> He steps right up to Alnar and holds his sword forward, "Surrender nave, you and your cohorts are lost!"



And I should care...why? There are your friends, not mine! Alnar shouts. 

I will do whatever it takes to protect Maschera, even if it costs me my life! Do your worst!


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


This is going to be an interesting round tactically. [MENTION=48854]Vertexx69[/MENTION], how will Boon reach G9? There are two paths I can see Boon taking. Moving N, NE, E, NE, E, NE, E gets Boon there, but he draws an attack of opportunity from the Orc (who is staggered, but still up).

Boon can avoid the attack of opportunity by moving N, NE, E, E, E, NE, NE, but in so doing he passes through a square of rubble (D11) and a pew(F10). He will have to succeed at two Acrobatics checks, the first DC10, the second DC15, in order to reach G9 and still have a standard action left.

Finally, did you want Boon to move on his own initiative, or on Willow's?

[MENTION=59043]Walking Dad[/MENTION], you've adjusted Ta's AC instead of his HP. Also, I assume Ta wants to move right (to G8) instead of left? If so, that's another pew square, so I'll need a DC15 Acrobatics check to keep the (useless) flurry... on second thought, don't worry about the DC check, but let me know which square Ta moves to.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


He just draws the AoO (as staggered says nothing about AoO), and acts on his own initiative.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 1, 2011)

Standing there a little confused Markas wonders if the sorcerer is mad or perhaps enthralled (or maybe both). He holds his sword still at the ready and says.

"You are working with the orcs so it is you who are threatening Machera. Stand down I say so this may be sorted out. I wish not to kill you if you are only acting this way because you are bewitched."

[sblock=OCC] Still ready action to stop him from backing away and casting a spell, or backing away to run away.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 1, 2011)

InVinoVeritas said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> ...you've adjusted Ta's AC instead of his HP. Also, I assume Ta wants to move right (to G8) instead of left? If so, that's another pew square, so I'll need a DC15 Acrobatics check to keep the (useless) flurry... on second thought, don't worry about the DC check, but let me know which square Ta moves to.











*OOC:*


No, he wanted to step left (free square) to attack Markas's orc to switch enemies. Give the full HP fighter a chance to fight the endboss. Stats fixed.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 1, 2011)

OOC: I thought Alnar is the boss?


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 1, 2011)

ooc: She hit Ta really hard and has a name on the map. I think of her as the leader.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 1, 2011)

ooc: Actually, she's not singing.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 1, 2011)

InVinoVeritas said:


> ooc: Actually, she's not singing.



Must have messed up games. I could sworn that she is a singing bard. Strange  Perhaps because of your musoc suggestions.


----------



## jkason (Feb 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


There is a singing bard, but I don't think we've managed to see him or her yet.


----------



## Luinnar (Feb 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


I think it was said the song is coming from the statues. 









HolyMan said:


> Standing there a little confused Markas wonders if the sorcerer is mad or perhaps enthralled (or maybe both). He holds his sword still at the ready and says.
> 
> "You are working with the orcs so it is you who are threatening Machera. Stand down I say so this may be sorted out. I wish not to kill you if you are only acting this way because you are bewitched."
> 
> [sblock=OCC] Still ready action to stop him from backing away and casting a spell, or backing away to run away.[/sblock]



Oh please, you can stop it with this charade. Machera used her powers to convince your friends into thinking that you are their enemy. You know that as well as I do or else you would not be fighting them. Alnar says, laughing and Markas attempts to confuse him.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 2, 2011)

Boon bounds across the aisles to reach Kazzag. He brushes past the orc, who swings at him. The statue lets out a long, beautiful vibrato and the orc slices a long, deep gash the entire length of the lion's trunk. He yelps in pain but continues to his quarry. Boon sinks his teeth into the orcess. Nathan moves into position and hurls a disgusted mote of holiness at Kazzag. It gladly sears the air toward her, but runs just out of steam before reaching her. Kazzag stands and grins. She grunts loudly as she bears her axe down against the lion. It comes crushing down on him, and with a whimper he crumbles to the floor. Grinning, Kazzag stalks over next to Ta, the singing whispering into everyone's ears. Kazzag taunts, "Meow."

Alnar fires a shot at Ta-Am-Ath which strikes a pillar. Ta moves into position to attack the orc, which manages to parry all incoming attacks. Willow jumps in and swings, catching the orc off guard and continuing to deliver near-death blows against him. The orc responds by attacking Ta in return, but can barely keep straight after Willow's slash.

Markas rushes forward and tells Alnar to surrender. Kazzag turns to look at Markas. "Hey! What do I get if I surrender?" she calls.

[sblock=Nathan]
Range again. G15 to H8 is 35 feet, range on Holy Fire is 30 feet.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Stats]
Markas: 26/26
Willow: 9/16
Boon: -8/23, unconscious, dying
Ta: 8/21, Mage Armor (AC 20)
Nathan: 12/12, Mage Armor (AC 17), partial cover

Alnar: 9/9
Kazzag: Seriously Wounded
Orc 1: Dead
Orc 2: Staggered, Dying
Orc 3: Dead
[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 2, 2011)

*Willow, HP: 9/16, AC: 19/12T/16FF, Saves: 4F/2R/7W, LL Vision**, Scent*
*Boon, HP: -5 (stable)/23, AC 17/13T/14FF, Saves: 4F/5R/2W, LL Vision, Scent

*Willow moves swiftly over to her fallen friend laying a hand on his still form.
[sblock=Willow's Actions]Standard:CLW on Boon (1d8+2=3)
Move: to (H,9) 
Free: [/sblock]Boon wimpers in his unconsciousness, his wounds shallowing slightly as the blood stops seeping.[sblock=Boon's Actions]Standard: 
Move: ... [/sblock][sblock=Spell List]Orisons: Create Water, Light, Virtue
1st lvl: Cure Light WoundsX1/3[/sblock]OOC - of course I roll a 1.

Speak with Felines - 17 rounds


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 2, 2011)

"You don't move sorcerer or you will die here next." Markas says before turning to charge the orcess Kazzag.

The warrior moves quickly and Kazzag is caught off guard. "You will get what you deserve cretin!" he bellows as his sword finds flesh and bone.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 2, 2011)

*



Ta-Am-Ath* AC 20/20 (T15, FF13), HP 8/21, F +5,R+5,W+5, CMB +5, CMD 17

Ta's quick strikes finish the staggered orc. Only the orcess and his former ally remain.

[sblock=ooc]

flurry. first staggered orc. if he falls, orcess

gained: 2 potions of mage armor, 60 gp
lost: 10pp, 2 potion of mage armor.

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 2, 2011)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan swears under his breath as his otherwordly helper dies out before reaching the female orc, but as he surveys the field, he decides the bloodthirsty female is likely walking into her own demise and chooses to change targets. Running up the center aisle, Nathan stops just short of Ta and his orcish opponent. The sorcerer looks just above his shoulder, where one of his small glowing globes pops into existence.

"That caster moves, you smack him, got it?" he says. the sphere bobs up and down as if in response, then hovers in place as Markas rushes the female orc. 

[sblock=tactical questions]Move to E11, then I hope this isn't too much meta-gaming, but since I keep failing my crunch, I figured I should check on my standard action:

* In the normal initiative order, Alnar acts before Nathan, and Markas acts after him. 

* Last round Markas readied an action against Alnar. 

* If I understand correctly, then, Alnar is 'covered' until Markas' point in the initiative order this turn, when he can drop his readied action and charge Kazzag. So, either Alnar acts on his norman initiative and triggers Markas, or he delays his action, allowing *Nathan* to ready a Magic Missle to fire if Alnar casts after Markas is no longer in a position to punish him for same.

I hope that makes sense![/sblock]


----------



## Luinnar (Feb 2, 2011)

Fine, whatever you say, Alnar smirks and waits for Markas to charge the orc before firing a ray of frost at him.

[sblock=actions]
Alnar is delaying his turn into after Markas goes (I'm not sure if this would provoke Nathan's attack or not)

Standard:Ray of Frost, 11 vs touch AC, 2 damage.
Move:2B
[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 3, 2011)

[sblock=Nathan]
Yes, you have the situation right.
[/sblock]

Willow rushes to Boon's aid, and manages to stabilize him.

Ta easily fells the orc. He flips around in time to see Kazzag's axe fall toward him. A quick kick deflects the blade and misses him.

Markas rushes Kazzag and strikes her hard. She responds by coughing up blood as she looks terribly upset at Markas. 

Alnar makes his move, Nathan fires, and then Alnar heads back up the stairs toward the far corner and the stairs below. The song comes to an end, and the echoes of the music fade.

[sblock=ooc]
Here's where it gets interesting. Nathan readied an action against Alnar. So, Nathan fires his Magic Missile at Alnar. Then, Alnar must make a concentration check of DC 10+Magic Missile damage. If successful, then Alnar's spell goes off and Markas takes 2 damage.

The new initiative order is:
Ta
Willow
Kazzag
Markas
Nathan
Alnar

Luinnar, the dotted line above Alnar is a railing to a raised area. He can take the stairs to go up, and you have the speed to do so, so I'm just saying that's the path taken. He can travel in a way that does not draw an AoO from Markas.
[/sblock]

[sblock=combat stats pre-Magic Missile]
Markas: 26/26
Willow: 9/16
Boon: -5/23, unconscious, stable
Ta: 8/21, Mage Armor (AC 20)
Nathan: 12/12, Mage Armor (AC 17)

Alnar: 9/9
Kazzag: Staggered, Dying
Orc 1: Dead
Orc 2: Dead
Orc 3: Dead
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 3, 2011)

OOC: Is that the end of this round? I'm sure that 11 hit Markas's touch AC, so he should be down 2hp. If it's a new round I'll attack the orcess from this post.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 3, 2011)

OOC: Post is done now, all should be clear.


----------



## Luinnar (Feb 3, 2011)

*OOC:*


Concentration check = 8, so the spell fails regardless of what damage it does.

I'll post my turn once I see what everyone else does


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 3, 2011)

*



Ta-Am-Ath* AC 20/20 (T15, FF13), HP 8/21, F +5,R+5,W+5, CMB +5, CMD 17

Ta uses his signature kick and punch combination on the orcess.

[sblock=ooc]

flurry orcess

gained: 2 potions of mage armor, 60 gp
lost: 10pp, 2 potion of mage armor.

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 4, 2011)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*









*OOC:*


Sorry, should have just rolled my damage when I readied the action. Didn't anticipate being offline all day. Will roll after posting this.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 4, 2011)

OOC: Need to know if in my post above if the crit is confirmed. I will roll damage for the first attack in case it is not.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 4, 2011)

OOC: Crit not confirmed.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 5, 2011)

Nathan's Missile slams into Alnar as he runs up the stairs.

Ta unleashes his series of attacks on Kazzag, but only strikes air. Confused, he looks around, and his instincts cause him to twirl about--the orcess licks her lips as she appears behind him.

"I'm not dead yet..." she growls.

OOC: Willow is up.

[sblock=Combat Stats]
Markas: 26/26
Willow: 9/16
Boon: -5/23, unconscious, stable
Ta: 8/21, Mage Armor (AC 20)
Nathan: 12/12, Mage Armor (AC 17)

Alnar: 6/9
Kazzag: Staggered, Dying
Orc 1: Dead
Orc 2: Dead
Orc 3: Dead
[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Willow, HP: 9/16, AC: 19/12T/16FF, Saves: 4F/2R/7W, LL Vision**, Scent*
*Boon, HP: -5 (stable)/23, AC 17/13T/14FF, Saves: 4F/5R/2W, LL Vision, Scent

*Willow steps back over her friends unconscious form, but her step is awkward and her elven blade sails wide of the mark yet again.
[sblock=Willow's Actions]Standard:Scimitar vs Kazzag (1d20+3=6, 1d6+2=3)http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2866893/
Move: to (E,9) 
Free: [/sblock]Boon wimpers in his unconsciousness, his wounds shallowing slightly as the blood stops seeping.[sblock=Boon's Actions]Standard: 
Move: ... [/sblock][sblock=Spell List]Orisons: Create Water, Light, Virtue
1st lvl: Cure Light WoundsX1/3[/sblock]OOC - of course I roll a 3.

Speak with Felines - 17 rounds


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 6, 2011)

OOC: The orcess up again or was the vanishing act what she did this round?/
Slightly confused.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 7, 2011)

OOC: The vanishing act was an immediate action on Ta's action.

The orcess parries Willow's attack. Holding her axe at the ready, she slowly staggers back, away from the party.

"Fine, then. You've won this time. I'll trouble you no more."

OOC: Kazzag withdraws, but is staggered, so only gets one move. Markas is up, then Nathan and Alnar.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 7, 2011)

"I thought I told you to stay still," Markas says as he turns to mount the stairs and close on Alnar.

[sblock=Action] Double move to C3[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 7, 2011)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*



InVinoVeritas said:


> "Fine, then. You've won this time. I'll trouble you no more."




Nathan holds his hand open, where the heavenly motes are once again swarming. He seems to listen to them a moment before saying, "No, I don't believe her either. Have at."

Another fiery stream lances forward, but the orcess' survival instincts are greater than the penitent fire's accuracy.









*OOC:*


Heavenly Fire attack vs. Kazzag. Will roll after posting








[sblock=resources used]1st level spells used / avail: 2/5 
Heavenly fire used / avail: 3/7[/sblock]


----------



## Luinnar (Feb 8, 2011)

Looks like they are going to kill your orc friend! Alnar laughs at Markas, but his laugh is cut short as his ray of frost goes wild, missing the fighter entirely.

[sblock=actions]
Move: 5-foot step A3
Standard: Ray of frost at Markas natural 1 (again!)

Alnar:
HP: 9/9
AC: 11, 11 T,  10 FF
CMD: 12
Fort: +2
Reflex: +1
Will: +3

Perception +1

Spells:
1: 3/4
[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 8, 2011)

(New round, new map)


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


Is 8 B&C just difficult terrain?


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


Pews (like 8B and C) are difficult terrain, but they can also be used as cover. If there is something else that you'd like to use them for (as wooden benches) let me know.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 9, 2011)

*



Ta-Am-Ath* AC 20/20 (T15, FF13), HP 8/21, F +5,R+5,W+5, CMB +5, CMD 17

Ta follows behind the orcess and is able reach her with a kick to the head.

[sblock=ooc]

move: leftx3, left down.
free: draw shuriken during movement.
standard: kick kazzag (subdual)

gained: 2 potions of mage armor, 60 gp
lost: 10pp, 2 potion of mage armor.

[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 10, 2011)

The fight pretty much out of her, she looks at Ta and curses, "You'll have no children!" as his foot crashes into her head and she falls to the ground, motionless.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 10, 2011)

*



Ta-Am-Ath* AC 20/20 (T15, FF13), HP 8/21, F +5,R+5,W+5, CMB +5, CMD 17

"My order beliefs in celibacy." Ta simply says, standing over the unconscious orcess.

[sblock=ooc]

just a free action 

gained: 2 potions of mage armor, 60 gp
lost: 10pp, 2 potion of mage armor.

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 10, 2011)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan sighs with relief as Kazzag falls, though he quickly realizes Alnar is still trouble, and that no one knows how a statue started singing. He glances upward, muttering, "Okay, let's try this again. Mind letting me see what you do?"  Two small glowing lights appear, circling the crown of his head once before coming to settle on his eyes as the sorcerer runs toward the back of the church, his 'new eyes' scanning.









*OOC:*


Re-casting detect magic, then moving to the steps or however close he needs to get a decent angle on Alnar and the statue to detect auras.







[sblock=resources used]1st level spells used / avail: 2/5
Heavenly fire used / avail: 3/7 [/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 10, 2011)

Willow moves back over to her fallen companion and runs a hand across his fuzzy brow. His eyes blink open almost immediately, his tongue finding the side of her face a moment after that.

CLW on Boon (1d8+2=10)


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 11, 2011)

Nathan's sight reveals that magic indeed resides on Alnar, that he is under some kind of spell. The statue, however, is nonmagical.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 11, 2011)

"Not my orc friend you crazy loon," Markas says stepping forward. "We came here without orcs and found you being all social with them remember?"

[sblock=OOC] Thinking we might be out of combat but just in case: 5' step to box Alnar in (so I'll get an Aoo if he tries to escape) and Ready action to attack should he start casting.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 11, 2011)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan sighs. "Not sure it'll do any good, Markas. He's ensorceled, I'm afraid. And the statue's not, which makes me wonder how the blazes it was singing..."


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 11, 2011)

"Magik'ed?" Markas asks sounding now not sure what to do.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 11, 2011)

Willow pops to her feet, much happier now that her Boon is back up and around. The big cat takes a peek around as he rejoins the land of the conscious, noticing all the bad guys gone. *"Just bind hands so can no more finger wiggling til can wake up some place safer than this."*


----------



## Luinnar (Feb 11, 2011)

Maschera! Alnar calls out to the thin air. Remember the vow we made together? That I would would protect you and you would protect me? I need that protection now, he says backing in the corner. Get some more of those orcs out here! he shouts.









*OOC:*


I don't mind it being out of combat at the moment, but Alnar will try to rip your head off if you bind his hands, just saying


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 11, 2011)

"Yes where is Maschera?" Markas asks looking around and trying to keep an eye on Alnar. "We were told she entered this place correct?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 11, 2011)

*



Ta-Am-Ath* AC 20/20 (T15, FF13), HP 8/21, F +5,R+5,W+5, CMB +5, CMD 17

"We should also bind her. I only knocked her out." Ta says, indicating the orcess. Then he points at Alnar. "I can do the same to him. Permanent damage is ... unlikely."

[sblock=ooc]

I used non-lethal damage on my last attack.

gained: 2 potions of mage armor, 60 gp
lost: 10pp, 2 potion of mage armor.

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 11, 2011)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

"Just don't go charging anyone while you're covering Alnar this time, eh Markas?" Nathas says with a wink. "And don't be afraid to hurt him if he tries anything. Believe it or not, Little Mister Charmed here's one of the only one of us my little friends can actually heal. If you hurt him too much, I'll keep him from crossing over.

Good idea to rope up your friend, Ta. And while you're doing that, I still don't know where that singing came from ..." the sorcerer's voice trails off as he turns his faintly-glowing eyes to the rest of the chapel, trying to catch sight of stray auras...


----------



## Luinnar (Feb 12, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> "Yes where is Maschera?" Markas asks looking around and trying to keep an eye on Alnar. "We were told she entered this place correct?"



Aha! Wouldn't you like to know! Alnar says laughing. Too bad I am not going to tell you. Now if you and the minions of darkness would please get in burning hands formation, perhaps we can end this quickly and fairly painlessly.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 12, 2011)

OOC: What's the rules on Intimidating a PC? Some kind of roll off I suspect.

"You know?" Markas says fury in his voice. He noticeably tightens the grip on his sword. "Tell us or I'll have to give you over to the monk. He is Telshali and they are not known for pleasantry."


----------



## Luinnar (Feb 12, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> OOC: What's the rules on Intimidating a PC? Some kind of roll off I suspect.
> 
> "You know?" Markas says fury in his voice. He noticeably tightens the grip on his sword. "Tell us or I'll have to give you over to the monk. He is Telshali and they are not know for pleasantry."



Well first you have to activate the secret door by touching the Sphere of Annihilation.... Then, well you'll see after that. Alnar says.

Now if you are done politely threatening me, I think I'll leave. If not I might do something drastic, like make your sword glow again. That really upset you last time and I don't think you should have to go through the same trauma twice. he says grinning.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 12, 2011)

[sblock=Initimidating a PC]
You can demoralize a PC in combat as normal.  However, other functions of intimidate do not work on PCs, Intimidate refers you to the attitude altering rules under diplomacy which specifically only work on non player characters. As a DM I would say roll and let that inform RP, but my heroic character is never going to tell a baby eating demon where he hid the child it was stalking, no matter how high an intimidate check is made, etc.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 13, 2011)

Aldern Foxglove said:


> [sblock=Initimidating a PC]
> You can demoralize a PC in combat as normal.  However, other functions of intimidate do not work on PCs, Intimidate refers you to the attitude altering rules under diplomacy which specifically only work on non player characters. As a DM I would say roll and let that inform RP, but my heroic character is never going to tell a baby eating demon where he hid the child it was stalking, no matter how high an intimidate check is made, etc.[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]
I think this rule should protect players from loosing control over their characters. IMHO, there would be nothing wrong if Luinnar decides if Alnar is intimidated or not. If he is not, Ta will just punch him out...
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 13, 2011)

*



Ta-Am-Ath* AC 20/20 (T15, FF13), HP 8/21, F +5,R+5,W+5, CMB +5, CMD 17

Ta, who has moved next to the sorcerer suddenly knocks him out with two quick jabs.

"He would have told us nothing. Let's bind him. Then let's decide what we do next.

And for the record, if I act like him anytime in the future, I want you to do the same thing to me!"

[sblock=ooc]

I use non-lethal damage on my last attacks.

gained: 2 potions of mage armor, 60 gp
lost: 10pp, 2 potion of mage armor.

[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 13, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]
AFg has it correct. If no one (aka Luinnar) objects, I'll let Ta knock out Alnar without the rolls, but we'll see what happens there. How do you bind Kazzag? Everyone's talking about binding, but no one's actually doing it...
[/sblock]

Kazzag still bleeds from multiple wounds. The orcish ability to shrug off damage does an incredible job at keeping them up when they should fall, but it also leads many orcs to a quick death as they continue to expose themselves to danger as their bodies shut down.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 13, 2011)

OOC: Darn Ta is a beast you nearly killed him with that first blow.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 13, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> OOC: Darn Ta is a beast you nearly killed him with that first blow.



ooc: Another merit of the monk's unarmed strike: I may attack for non-lethal damage at no penalty


----------



## Luinnar (Feb 14, 2011)

Hey-you-what-! Alnar shouts but goes down quickly from the flurry of blows.









*OOC:*


I'm fine with being knocked out.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 14, 2011)

*



Ta-Am-Ath* AC 16/20 (T15, FF13), HP 8/21, F +5,R+5,W+5, CMB +5, CMD 17

"What now? Can someone confirm there is an enchantment on Alnar? If yes, we need to get him to someone who can dispel it. And I'm pretty wounded, too."

[sblock=ooc]

Thanks for being cool with this Luinnar!

gained: 2 potions of mage armor, 60 gp
lost: 10pp, 2 potion of mage armor.

[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 15, 2011)

With a nod from Willow, Boon trots over to the downed orcess and lays on top of her to keep her from getting away in case she is trying to pull a fast one.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 15, 2011)

There are two apparent exits from the main room of the church. First is outside, the way everyone came, and the second is down the stairs at the corner Alnar and Markas is in.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 15, 2011)

*



Ta-Am-Ath* AC 16/20 (T15, FF13), HP 8/21, F +5,R+5,W+5, CMB +5, CMD 17

"What now? Can someone confirm there is an enchantment on Alnar? If yes, we need to get him to someone who can dispel it. And I'm pretty wounded, too."

As no one else seems to be willing to do something, Ta starts to binds the orcess wounds, still waiting for an answer to his question.

[sblock=ooc]


gained: 2 potions of mage armor, 60 gp
lost: 10pp, 2 potion of mage armor.

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 16, 2011)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*









*OOC:*


Markas and Ta both have rope, so we should have enough to bind both Kazzag and Alnar. Pathfinder did away with the Use Rope skill, and I never was quite sure how that got parceled out among the remaining skills. I think it's part of Climb for purposes of climbing a rope, but I'm not sure in the case of tying someone up. Is there a relevant skill for binding now?









Walking Dad said:


> "What now? Can someone confirm there is an enchantment on Alnar? If yes, we need to get him to someone who can dispel it. And I'm pretty wounded, too."
> 
> As no one else seems to be willing to do something, Ta starts to binds the orcess wounds, still waiting for an answer to his question.












*OOC:*


Nathan confirmed that aloud in this post.







"I think the enchantment will wear off on its own given enough time," Nathan says, "And it looks like you gave Alnar that with your little ... sleep aid. As for your wounds, I'm afraid the capricious ones have some capricious beef with your philosophy, so I can't heal you. Do you have any healing, Willow? Or ... well, maybe one of our recently-departed dance partners was carrying a potion..." With that, Nathan quickly moves to search the orc bodies for anything useful--especially potions--they might carry, using his enchanted sight to help in the search.


----------



## Luinnar (Feb 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


Alnar has 2 scrolls of (Bard) cure light wounds level 1 if anyone has use magic device and needs them


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 16, 2011)

"Potions?" Markas says reaching into his belt pouch. He pulls out the vial with the milky white substance in it. "I wonder what this does?" 

He takes the cork off the vial and sniffs at it. He wrinkles his nose a little "Besides stink."

[sblock=OOC] Identify potions page 478 DC = 15 + spell lvl of potion[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 17, 2011)

The milky potion is a Cure Light Wounds potion.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 17, 2011)

OOC: Can we get an updated HP post from you DM to see whom we should use these on. I am assuming they are all cures I guess everyone should check theirs though.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 17, 2011)

*OOC:*



Perception check to identify 'his potion' rolled below.


----------



## jkason (Feb 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


I think I lost a plot thread somewhere. When did we pick up milky potions? Was that from the fight at the inn? 

In any event, Nathan's got a crap Perception, but +8 in UMD if we want to try the scrolls first and keep the potions for mid-fight emergencies?


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 17, 2011)

jkason said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> ... if we want to try the scrolls first and keep the potions for mid-fight emergencies?











*OOC:*


I'm all for this.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 18, 2011)

HP stats as requested:

Markas: 26/26
Willow: 9/16
Boon: 5/23
Ta: 8/21, Mage Armor (AC 20)
Nathan: 12/12, Mage Armor (AC 17)
Alnar: 6/9, unconscious


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 18, 2011)

*OOC:*


And Willow is out of CLW for the day.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 18, 2011)

Handing is milky white potion vial to Ta Markas says, "You need this a lot more than I do. Drink up while I check this other exit."

Markas then raises his shield up under his chin once more and moves cautiously towards the only other exit. move in Total Def try the two scrolls on Boon and Willow


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 19, 2011)

OOC: I'll pause here as everyone makes their requisite healing and UMD rolls.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 19, 2011)

*OOC:*


Is identify potions not a spellcraft check?


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 19, 2011)

OOC: It is for those with detect magic and Spellcraft. There is also rules for IDing them if you don't have those abilities (Perception check DC = 15 + spell lvl).


----------



## jkason (Feb 22, 2011)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*









*OOC:*


Ugh. Just looked at the UMD DCs. Nathan has to get a 21 to use one of the scrolls. On the upside, so long as I don't roll a 1, it looks like I can keep trying as often as I like? Definitely a good idea using the scrolls outside the fight, then, since otherwise it's a crap shoot if he could use them.

ETA: Argh. Okay, I'm scrapping the EN roller for this. I put in the 'reroll' version thinking it would list oll the failed rolls and tell me if I hit a 1, which doesn't seem to be the case. I'm heading over to invisible castle for the bulk rolling, then, will post a link.

First roll
Batch roll

Okay, two rolls met the requirement, no rolls were 1, so I think Nathan can use both scrolls. Looks like three folks in need of significant healing. I'm just going to roll both heals and whomever can take them. Probably the third should use a potion.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 22, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Should go from the most hurt PC up I think. Question then is do we continue or seek to rest the night (again?).[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


For future reference, you could just hand divine scrolls to the divine caster in your group (AKA Willow, in this instance) instead of taking the chance of destroying them 






Boon gets up off the unconscious orcess and trots back over to Willow's side so the sorcerer can heal heal the pair. Willow gives finger wiggler a slight nod, and then gives the place a thorough once over while her senses are still enhanced.

Perception (1d20+15=17)

But the scent of blood is so thick in the stale air of abandoned chapel that she doesn't find much.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


These were bard (arcane) scrolls, I think.
I will take the 9 for Ta, as Willow only needs 7 to be full (If this metagaming is fine for HM). I'm alright with giving boon a potion.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 25, 2011)

*GM:*  
The first email has been updated with all XP earned through 9 January 2011, including xp for Izzik Deeks. 

Was there anything else anyone wanted to do before continuing?


----------



## jkason (Feb 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


Nathan's good to go


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 25, 2011)

OOC: Markas is set to explore this new door.


----------



## Luinnar (Feb 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


Alnar would like to request to not be put into a bag of holding, but he is unconscious, so he has no say in the matter


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


Ta is healed and ready


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 27, 2011)

Markas leads the way as the group descends the stairs. They lead to the catacombs beneath the temple. Light is needed as the room is completely dark otherwise. Scattered about are debris and trash, clearly the result of orcs living there. A number of sarcophagi have been opened, and the floor is littered with the bone fragments and tatters of the long deceased. 

Taking a quick look through the chamber, one opened sarcophagus sheds a glimmer. Furthermore, the light catches two large glassy rings apparently mounted on the back wall. The rings are about six feet high apiece.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 27, 2011)

*OOC:*


Thanks IVV.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 27, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Should we continue without Lunniar?[/sblock]


----------



## Luinnar (Feb 27, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> [sblock=OOC] Should we continue without Lunniar?[/sblock]











*OOC:*


Alnar is still knocked out, right?


----------



## jkason (Feb 27, 2011)

*OOC:*


Well, either we went on without him or waited out the charm, which could be several hours depending on the caster's level. Nathan, at least, doesn't have the means to break a charm. My assumption was that we wanted to catch whomever charmed him before he or she had the chance to leave?


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 1, 2011)

"I don't like this," Markas says cautiously. "There is no visible way out of here let us go back up and guard the stairs while we discuss some options."

Markas leads the group back to where the unconsious Alnar lays bound. 

"I think we should question him," he says pointing at the unconscious form. "He has been down there and knows what we may run into. Searching around a tomb blindly isn't a tactically sound option."

[sblock=OOC] Just don't think we should continue and not allow Lunniar a chance to play and also earn XP and such. So we can either wait or Markas could afford to higher a 6th lvl caster to cast Dispel Magic (but he wouldn't think of it - need an assist) CL 6th x 3rd lvl spell x 10 = 180gp. [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 1, 2011)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*



HolyMan said:


> "I don't like this," Markas says cautiously. "There is no visible way out of here let us go back up and guard the stairs while we discuss some options."
> 
> Markas leads the group back to where the unconsious Alnar lays bound.
> 
> ...




"We can question him all we like, but I think he's made it rather painfully clear that the charm he's under is rather all-consuming," Nathan says. "He was willing to kill us to help the caster; I hardly think lying is beyond him. And, honestly, I'm becoming decreasingly sure of our ability to recognize lies when we run across them. I don't think we could trust any intelligence we gained from the questioning, then.

"Meanwhile, I haven't met many underground tunnel systems with only one entrance, so whomever recruited these orcs, charmed Alnar, and is--we assume--behind the murder of our client's brother, is likely making his or her way to safety, reinforcements, or both. What are the tactical advantages of either of those options?"

[sblock=OOC]I'm a bit stuck between RP and metagaming, I admit. I absolutely don't want to short change Luinnar, but from a character perspective, Alnar's someone none of us really knew, who wandered off on his own only a couple of hours (if that) after we met him without telling any of us he was leaving or what his plans were. He next showed up in the company of our enemies, and though we've detected a charm, well, he did just try to kill us.  

That's where I'm coming from with Nathan, at least: he's frustrated that he thinks Maschera's played him and the group, so beyond the kindness of binding rather than killing someone who was trying to kill him, he's pretty focused on continuing to track down Maschera and whatever's going on with her and its connection to the murder. 

That's where I'm at, anyway. I'm honestly not trying to make things difficult, just trying to reconcile things IC vs OOC. [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 1, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] I don't think Lunniar/Alnar should get any less xp than the rest of us. But he is still unable to play... but waking his character so he can mess up the plans of the rest doesn't sound like 'normal' play either. 'Curing him would be best, but still very metagamy. Luinnar, what are your thoughts?[/sblock]


----------



## Luinnar (Mar 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


If Alnar kills a PC does he get xp for it? (I'm starting to sound like someone playing a CE character )

 In all seriousness, you can get the money for a potion of dispel magic (are there those?) from Alnar moneybag if you want. I would like to rejoin the party, but I don't know of a good IC way of doing so.

Any chance of a magic item shop around these parts?







[sblock=gm]
If the charm spell is broken, would Alnar know he was charmed?
[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


The charm will last a few more hours. Once it is over, Alnar will realize he was charmed. If you want, there's enough time for someone to run over to the Arcane Row and look for a Dispel Magic potion; that will take about an hour of game time.

From a metagaming point of view, I'll just say feel free to explore the catacombs; you'll know when it's good to wait the hours.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 1, 2011)

"And I say let them run and better prepare ourselves," Markas says. "Following blindly however quicker to the end it may get you, it may get you to_ your end _quicker."

Markas noticeable takes hold of himself. "I am sorry but Alnar did not act here as he did when we were searching Carnemorto's home. You said he is charmed and we could wait it out or break it. And then Alnar would have a lot of valuable information to share as well as be another spell caster should we need them. He may be able to lead us to this person without following them through whatever traps and ambushes they have set for us because they think we are following close behind."


[sblock=OOC] Right it's not to metagamish (is that a word??-lol) to use Detect Magic to get the aura strength and then guess the caster lvl and know when said Charm Spell will wear off. But we do risk not finding a Dispel Magic item at the Mystic Row (75% chance item not found). While we wait we could search the room taking 20 will take most of an hour would it not?[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


Out of town tomorrow through Sunday with unknown internet access. Feel free to NPC if needed. I'll go with whatever most folks want as far as trying to get a potion, etc


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 2, 2011)

*



Ta-Am-Ath* AC 16/20 (T15, FF13), HP 17/21, F +5,R+5,W+5, CMB +5, CMD 17

"I have no clue how long the spell will persist on him. And if he is really just a charmed victim, why should he know about traps or ambush tactics of the enemy?"
Ta asks Markas.

[sblock=ooc]


gained: 2 potions of mage armor, 60 gp
lost: 10pp, 2 potion of mage armor.

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 2, 2011)

"He must have met with whomever it is we are dealing with. And perhaps knows where they fled to." Markas says wondering why everyone is being confrontational all of the sudden. Could they to have come under some spell as well.

"I'm not saying he knows their tactics. I said he knows something and what he knows is more than we do. But if you all wish to proceed I will not stop you but I will not join you either." the warrior says hand on his sword tightening.

"Go and see what you find. I will guard Alnar and when he has come to his senses, I will speak to him."

[sblock=OOC] I think that is what Markas would do. I am still new to this character but he is a "defensive" warrior. And that not only means thick armor and a shield but also using your head to bypass trouble not charge in thinking your invincible and will win every fight. Prudence. 

So if everyone else wishes to go he will stay behind and then I will unsubscribe to the thread until I get a PM from the DM that it's time to play once more. I have enough DMCs that I will not fall behind if I miss a fight or two.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 3, 2011)

[sblock=Holy Man]


InVinoVeritas said:


> ... I'll just say feel free to explore the catacombs; you'll know when it's good to wait the hours...






HolyMan said:


> ...
> So if everyone else wishes to go he will stay behind and then I will unsubscribe to the thread until I get a PM from the DM that it's time to play once more. I have enough DMCs that I will not fall behind if I miss a fight or two....




I think the DM quote above means that we can quickly look at the catacombs and find an in-character reason to wait. But I could be wrong...
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 3, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Didn't see what you quoted must have been sleepy. But the light coming from the sarcophagus is what spooked me and I thought perhaps it's magical or opens to another room for another fight, and I didn't want Lunniar's character to miss out.[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 5, 2011)

[sblock=Luinnar]
When Alnar awakens, I'll let him level up. Alnar will start earning Time XP as a second-level character as of today (March 4). So feel free to update the character.
[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


So, Markas is staying with Alnar until he wakes up. What are Nathan, Ta, and Willow doing in the meantime?


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


I thought the rest wanted to explore/search the immediate area. Not moving farther away than sight contact to at least one group member.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 7, 2011)

*GM:*  
Time for more XP.

Time-based rewards:
1/9/11 - 3/6/11: 56 days
Alnar earns 7xp and 6gp for the first 43 days, enough to reach 2nd level.
All others earn 11xp and 11gp for all 56 days.

Alnar: 444xp, 401gp
Nathan, Ta, Willow, Markas: 616xp, 616gp


Activities:
Nathan, Ta, Willow, Markas:
Combat in the temple: 800xp total - 200 xp each.

Alnar:
On the wrong side of the combat, but still earns 200 xp for contribution.

Totals gained to date (including all previous awards):

Nathan, Ta, Willow, Markas:
1870 xp, 1408 gp

Alnar: 
1448 xp, 1393 gp

Pool of 640 gp for splitting later.

Alnar is now Level 2.


----------



## Luinnar (Mar 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


XP Thanks!

Alnar is all leveled up. Do I submit it to the judges now or when the adventure is over?


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


Ok adding 616xp and 616g. Willow is perfectly content to sit and wait as she is by no means the brains of the operation.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 7, 2011)

Nathan, Ta, and Willow descend into the catacombs, while Markas and Boon stay up top with Alnar and Kazzag.

They create a small chain, keeping each other within sight in case something goes wrong. Willow explores the deepest, her elven eyes best able to pierce the gloom. Carefully searching the room, she becomes confident that there are no other exits, no secret panels, no hidden doorways--the room is a dead end.

The two large rings attached to the back wall are made of a smooth ancient glass, but have no knobs, levers, or anything else that might indicate a mechanism.

The glint in the sarcophagus, however, proves to be the most interesting. A whole treasure trove is stashed here! Bringing out the various items, the party discovers:


An ornate glass bottle inlaid with mother-of-pearl and filled with absinthe. On the neck of the bottle is a fragile, hundred-year-old note: “The drink is not half as intoxicating as your beauty, my love.” 
A velvet case containing a matching set of silver and amber necklace and earrings. Each earring contains a preserved mayfly, and the central amber in the necklace contains a small butterfly. 
A new, small case containing four vials containing a deep, wine-colored fluid and is stamped with a red heart on the stopper. 
Four scrolls, recently inked.
A coffer with a dazzling array of jewelry, perfume bottles, and love letters. 
A brass disk inscribed with runes along its outer edge.
A new envelope on top of it all, addressed to Alnar.


----------



## jkason (Mar 8, 2011)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*









*OOC:*


Apologies. I picked up a nasty chest cold during my trip, which has made focusing a real challenge. Trying to catch up now.







Nathan shrugs and bows to Markas when Willow can find no escape route. "Apparently, the statue sang all on its own. A rather disturbing notion, that."

When the note addressed to Alnar pops up, he raises an eyebrow. "Now, that's certainly odd. Shall we open it, then, or are we waiting for Alnar to come to his senses?"


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 8, 2011)

Willow shrugs at the question and takes her backpack off to start loading it with the goodies, after casting a light spell above the sarcophagus. She is about to grab the first item when her cat-like eyes widen visibly and she pauses. *"Maybe trap on goodies?"

*OOC - So is this the money (616g a piece) you mentioned in the xp post?*
*


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 9, 2011)

Markas acknowledges the bow with a nod of his own head. After all Nathan had survived "plunging" ahead and been rewarded for it in addition.

Looking at the note Markas asks, "Is it open?"


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 9, 2011)

The note to Alnar is not sealed.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 12, 2011)

Alnar awakens, and his charm is broken.


----------



## Luinnar (Mar 12, 2011)

Whh, what happened? Alnar says getting up and blinking a couple times, blurry eyed. Last thing I remember is...

That female gorgon! he shouts. I'm going to kill her! Arrg! Maschera and Abzieta are the same person! he shouts shaking Markas vigorously by the collar. Why didn't I see it before! It is so obvious when you think about it!

Oh...sorry I tried to kill you. Alnar says, brushing Markas off. I hope I did not hurt the elf's pet and the kid sorcerer, he says, purposely failing to mention the monk of the party. I went to track Maschera and was captured. There must have been a hundred orcs...OK, there was four, but they caught me by surprise! and then that stupid harpy had her orc friend beat me up and Abzieta charmed me...and...

Wait, you let her live? What's up with that! She almost killed me! he says, going over to the tied up orc and giving her a kick before noticing what the party found.

What is that you have there? Alnar says, walking up to the letter and reading it.


----------



## jkason (Mar 14, 2011)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan helps unbind Alnar once it's clear the spell is broken, and hands him the letter now that the sorcerer is conscious to read it.

"The same person?" Nathan says, frowning. "Then Carnemorto was likely just another of her victims and she's duped us all. We couldn't find any way out through those tunnels, Alnar, and we didn't see Maschera or Abzienta fleeing. Is there a secret tunnel you know of?"


----------



## Luinnar (Mar 14, 2011)

jkason said:


> We couldn't find any way out through those tunnels, Alnar, and we didn't see Maschera or Abzienta fleeing. Is there a secret tunnel you know of?"




Umm.. Alnar says thinking back to when he was captured.









*OOC:*


Not sure, did Alnar go through the tunnels InVinoVeritas?


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 15, 2011)

Alnar thinks back to when he was last in the catacombs with Abzienta and the orcs. No, he does not remember any extra passages out--it looked like a dead end.

A quick confirmation shows that there is no trap on the sarcophagus and the gathered items inside are available for the taking. Of the trophies, Alnar takes the letter and reads.

Dearest Alnar,

By now, you probably feel betrayed by me. Please, I hope you can find it in your heart to forgive me. I needed to show the orcs that you would not be a threat before I could let you see them, lest they attack and try to kill you, my love, again. I could not bear the thought of losing you, and I would rather choose to risk never finding your love again but know you are alive, than let you die. 

Dearest sweetheart, thank you for selflessly defending me as I leave for my safety. I will be gone for a while, now, but know that I will never forget our time together, nor will you ever leave my heart. I dream of the day we can be together again. When the time is right, we shall find each other.

Yours anytime, anywhere,
Maschera
​Anytime, anywhere... The voice in the statue was Maschera's. That heavenly voice.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 15, 2011)

"Think man." Markas says in a small huff at this seemly dead end. "Where were you before you arrived here? And how did you get from there to here?"

Markas watches for deception as he is still un-trusting of the mage.


----------



## Luinnar (Mar 15, 2011)

They knocked me out and took me to the torture chamber, beat me up, charmed me and led me to the catacombs. Alnar says.

Why don't we ask her? he says, pointing to the female orc tied up. She knows more about this place then I do. She was one of Abzienta's main minions.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 15, 2011)

*



Ta-Am-Ath* AC 16/20 (T15, FF13), HP 17/21, F +5,R+5,W+5, CMB +5, CMD 17

Ta keeps silent during the exchange, always keeping an alert eye on the bound orc.

[sblock=ooc]


gained: 2 potions of mage armor, 60 gp
lost: 10pp, 2 potion of mage armor.

Gained this adventure:
1870 xp, 1408 gp
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 15, 2011)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan shakes his head. "What I want to know is: why this note? She charmed Alnar, had the orcs working for her, and still this fairy tale romance schtick. Do you think she believes it? That this is all some doomed romance scenario?"

The sorcerer shakes the thought aside for the moment.

"Alnar's right. The orc woman's probably our best bet for information. But I think we should be quick about it. Maschera, or Abzienta, or whatever she's calling herself, seemed quite keen on Umberto when we were at the Inn this morning. I'm not keen to leave him unwarned for much longer. Might be best to drag our friend along toward House Gabbiano. If she wakes up on the way, we can question her. If not, we can at least give Umberto what we know."


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 15, 2011)

"Then we should perhaps find a guardsman and have them take the orc to the Tower of Chains, and we should stake out Umberto." Markas says sheathing his sword and then scratching his chin in thought.

"The note is puzzling it's as if she was thinking Alnar was her lost lover, as if he still lived. If Maschera is truly Abzienta is disguise than maybe the old elf witch is going senile." 

Markas readies himself to carry the orc.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 16, 2011)

A groan emanates from underneath Boon.

"My name's Kazzag, use that if you want to talk to me."


----------



## Luinnar (Mar 16, 2011)

Remember me female orc?Alnar says grinning, pulling out his dagger. I seem to recall several bruises and broken bones thanks to you. I'm reminding you this so you'll know that I'm not kidding when I say that I'll start cutting off vital bits if you don't tell us everything you know about Abzienta and this place.

Now speak before I lose my temper! he shouts, waving the dagger in front of the orc's face.









*OOC:*


Intimidate = 17


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 16, 2011)

Markas eyes shoot up at the outburst but before he says anything he thinks the man is entitled do to what has happen to him.

 He stands back folding his arms and asks, "You want me to help the big cat hold her down? She can watch as we feed pieces of her to him."

OOC: Aid another

EDIT: Drat!


----------



## jkason (Mar 16, 2011)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan stands back, letting Alnar get his frustrations out and hoping the exercise leads to useful information.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 17, 2011)

Kazzag coughs and grins. 

"Ah, there's that fire. I remember not too long ago I had you screaming like a baby, and I didn't even have to touch you. But now I see that all you needed was just to tie me up, first. I can play that way..."

She gets serious as she continues. "But, sure, I'll talk. Abzienta's betrayed us all by running. She was traveling to and from here through the gates in the back of the catacombs. Turns out one of the gates leads to the Caverns of Graznagul, where we all were from, originally. She promised us the secrets of seduction, we help her with predations. So that's why I'm here, on top, surrounded by you kittens. She's probably back in Graznagul as we speak, that temptress."


----------



## jkason (Mar 17, 2011)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan frowns. "We just checked the tunnels and didn't find any kind of gate," he says. "How are they hidden?"


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 18, 2011)

"Mewling, sightless kittens..." Kazzag mutters.

"You didn't see the two giant ancient gates on the back wall of the catacombs? Made of glass? Large, round? You're the one with the magic, you're supposed to be able to see these things!" She gasps, her outburst pulling something inside her. 

Catching her breath, she adds, "You just need to use the talisman... Of course, I could open up a lot of things for you... just not all tied up like this..."


----------



## jkason (Mar 18, 2011)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

"Alnar, since she seems so smitten with you, see if you can't wrench this talisman from her. I'll check the back of the catacombs. Someone want to cover my back?" Nathan says. He invokes the celestial motes that grant him arcane sight, and as their glow settles over his eyes, he moves toward the back of the catacombs again.









*OOC:*


Detect Magic


----------



## Luinnar (Mar 18, 2011)

*Alright, give me the talisman of yours then we just might left you go!* Alnar says, waving his dagger threateningly.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 18, 2011)

*OOC:*


Quick question: what have you done with the loot?


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 19, 2011)

*OOC:*


Barring traps, Willow scooped the loot into her pack to be divide evenly whenever.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 23, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Alnar has (finally) been approved for Level 2, make sure you post up in the Social group "Character lvl ups thread" so it is not forgotten. I am very forgetful.  [/sblock]


----------



## Luinnar (Mar 24, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> [sblock=OOC] Alnar has (finally) been approved for Level 2, make sure you post up in the Social group "Character lvl ups thread" so it is not forgotten. I am very forgetful.  [/sblock]




[sblock=ooc]
Thanks very much! Do I need two approvals or just the one? 
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 24, 2011)

OOC: Just the one for Level ups.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 24, 2011)

Willow comes back up from the catacombs, shrugging back into her backpack. She looks over at Boon who chuffs at his girl as he looks away from the orc woman for just a moment.* "So where go now?"*


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 25, 2011)

"That is the million in silver question, now isn't it?" Markas says with a small grin. "If she gives in and gives us her talisman or we just take it from her corpse is everyone ready to pursue Maschera?"

[sblock=OOC] Roll call for players and characters. It seems [MENTION=41485]InVinoVeritas[/MENTION] hasn't been on in a little while. Will see how long we should give the DM till we need a temporary replacement or what we should do.[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 25, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]
I'm here. I'm sorry I've been gone, it's been a crazy couple weeks--interviews being just a piece of the action. I'll get things moving again.
[/sblock]

"Ooh, dragon boy..." Kazzag croons, "You'll have to search me first. Search me deep, you might miss it."

She then sighs. "I don't have it, Abzienta kept the two talismans with her trophies in the sarcophagus. The silver rod led to Graznagul. I never got to see where the brass disk led."

Nathan descends into the tomb, looking with his sight through the room. And there, the two glass rings embedded on the back wall shine brightly with magic. Conjuration magic, he confirms a moment later. 

Kazzag snorts. "Probably should have kept that rod."


----------



## Luinnar (Mar 25, 2011)

OK, she is creeping me out now. Alnar says taking a couple steps back. I liked her better when she was trying to kill me. Lets dump her off somewhere before we continue.









*OOC:*


[MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION] Can you please give me a link to that thread? I can't find it at the moment.

Thanks


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 25, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] What thread are you talking about? Sorry I'm a little lost.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 25, 2011)

*



Ta-Am-Ath* AC 16/20 (T15, FF13), HP 17/21, F +5,R+5,W+5, CMB +5, CMD 17

"What do you suppose? We have no proof she committed any crime. They will not imprison her." Ta calmly reminds Alnar.

[sblock=ooc]


gained: 2 potions of mage armor, 60 gp
lost: 10pp, 2 potion of mage armor.

Gained this adventure:
1870 xp, 1408 gp
[/sblock]


----------



## Luinnar (Mar 25, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> [sblock=OOC] What thread are you talking about? Sorry I'm a little lost.[/sblock]




[sblock=ooc]








*OOC:*


Alnar has (finally) been approved for Level 2, make sure you post up in  the Social group "Character lvl ups thread" so it is not forgotten. I am  very forgetful. 







I can't find the "Character lvl ups thread". 
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 25, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Oh that was for next time you lvl up. Whenever you level up after you fix your sheet in the wiki you should post your ready for approval in the Social Group. That way we don't forget who is awaiting approval, and can get to it.

You can click the link in my signature to the Social group and then find the Character LvL UPs thread.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 25, 2011)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

"I'm afraid we're not likely to follow anyone," Nathan says at Markas words. "There's conjuration magic down there, certainly, which is like to be teleportive, but we only have the disk, not the rod Abzienta took to make her escape. And we've no way of knowing if the other portal goes anywhere near where she's gone."



Walking Dad said:


> "What do you suppose? We have no proof she committed any crime. They will not imprison her." Ta calmly reminds Alnar.




"She and her compatriots kidnapped and tortured Alnar," Nathan says. "We can all testify to that. Connecting her to our client's murder might be more difficult, but it's a start. And it seems likely she'd be willing to trade testimony against Abzienta in exchange for a lighter sentence."


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 25, 2011)

"Then let's cart her off to a guard post and then go see Umberto." Markas says sheathing his sword. 

Looking at the orc he shakes his head. "Your off to the Tower of Chains, and may the gods have pity on you." he says before heading to the front door to see if he can flag down a halfling gondolier.

[sblock=OOC] If everyone else is ok with it I am for ending the adventure with a little hang up and hopefully a returning villain in the future. IVV has been busy no need to have him try and keep up when we are at a good spot to stop. [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 25, 2011)

*Ooc*









*OOC:*


I wasn't sure if we were at an ending point, or if we'd be finding a new twist on our return to Umberto, but I'm certainly up for returning to our employer, then breaking the news to Tilsit that his star is AWOL. Unless she's not...


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 26, 2011)

*



Ta-Am-Ath* AC 16/20 (T15, FF13), HP 17/21, F +5,R+5,W+5, CMB +5, CMD 17




jkason said:


> ... "She and her compatriots kidnapped and tortured Alnar," Nathan says. "We can all testify to that. ...





"Actually I cannot. I can only say that he was part of the attack, got knocked out and claimed later that he was under a spell. I lack the expertise in arcane matters to testify this." Ta calmly reseponds.

[sblock=ooc]
I'm fine with stopping and having a follow up when IVV got more time.

gained: 2 potions of mage armor, 60 gp
lost: 10pp, 2 potion of mage armor.

Gained this adventure:
1870 xp, 1408 gp
[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 26, 2011)

*GM:*  It's a reasonable stopping point. What I'll do is make the Brass Disk available as an adventure launch point, and I'll wrap this up and get you all back to the Dunn Wright inn. I'll post the final rewards this weekend.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 28, 2011)

*GM:*  
Totals gained to date (including all previous awards):

Nathan, Ta, Willow, Markas:
1870 xp, 1408 gp

Alnar: 
1448 xp, 1393 gp

Pool of 640 gp for splitting later.

Total days from 3/6/11 through 3/28/11: 22 days
Awarded: 242 xp, 242 gp

New and final Totals:
Nathan, Ta, Willow, Markas:
2112 xp, 1650 gp

Alnar:
1690 xp, 1635 gp

Treasure pool:
640 gp
Ornate bottle of absinthe (250 gp)
Matching set of silver and amber necklace and earrings, with preserved mayfiles (1000 gp)
4 Scrolls of Undetectable Alignment (4 x 25 gp)
4 Elixirs of Love (4 x 150 gp)
Mother-of-pearl coffer containing century-old perfume bottles (500 gp)
Brass Disk Talisman (50 gp)

If all treasure is sold, the total comes to 640 + 2500 = 3140 gp, which could be split 5 ways to 628 gp each. However, I'll leave that up to you. If anyone wishes to purchase any of the above items, you may. The Brass Disk can be used to begin an adventure through the portal inside the catacombs, should you purchase it. In that case, you will be responsible for assembling the party, and a GM can run the adventure for you (I have plenty of plans for beyond, so I can design it.)

If anyone has any questions, please feel free to ask.


----------



## jkason (Mar 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


Excellent. Tantalizingly close to 3rd level... 

Nathan's good with taking his share. The brass talisman is definitely an adventure I'd like to go on if Nathan's available, but I figure it's available even if we sell it, since someone can always bring it back.


----------



## Luinnar (Mar 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


Thanks for the adventure InVinoVeritas! I had a lot of fun!

Alnar needs his revenge, so he would love to join any continuation of the adventure. I would not mind keeping the Brass Disk Talisman, though I'm not great at keeping up on Living Pathfinder, so I might not be the best person to hold on to it 

Some please mention "@" me if there is a continuation somewhere, so I don't miss it.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


The XP above is without the one from previous adventures (Frog Hunt), right?

Ta is not interested in any of the items, but I vote to not sell the disk


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


Alnar put me in an interesting position, but it worked out great for demonstrating Abzienta's power. Glad you enjoyed it!

The XP is for this adventure only, no previous adventures are included.

As for the Brass Disk, someone can just say "I'm buying it!" and it's theirs. It will become that person's responsibility to assemble the party.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 30, 2011)

Let me see if I got all this right.

Total XP: 2,112
Total GP: 2,278 (1,650 + 628)

And add my thank you to the above IVV. Loved the battle while there was a  singer in the background, and love the cliff hanger ending. I think Markas will hold onto the disc as both memento and because I would like to play in the follow up adventure. But for now Markas has some traveling to do.

So after taking the brass disc my treasure should be 2,228gp + one potion of cure light wounds?

HM


----------



## Luinnar (Mar 30, 2011)

*OOC:*


Alnar does want any of the treasure, just gold, by the way


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 30, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> Let me see if I got all this right.
> 
> Total XP: 2,112
> Total GP: 2,278 (1,650 + 628)
> ...




That is correct.


----------



## jkason (Mar 30, 2011)

*OOC:*


Not sure if it ruins follow-ups or not, but I figure the worst that happens if I ask is "no comment": so, was there ever a Maschera, or was she always Abzienta with a disguise spell? With so many people using glamour spells (at one point the orcs who attacked us at the inn used magic to look like Abzienta, too), I'm not entirely sure I've kept it all straight, though that's probably part of what makes Abzienta a challenging opponent.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 31, 2011)

jkason said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Not sure if it ruins follow-ups or not, but I figure the worst that happens if I ask is "no comment": so, was there ever a Maschera, or was she always Abzienta with a disguise spell? With so many people using glamour spells (at one point the orcs who attacked us at the inn used magic to look like Abzienta, too), I'm not entirely sure I've kept it all straight, though that's probably part of what makes Abzienta a challenging opponent.




Yes, Abzienta is a challenging opponent.


----------



## jkason (Apr 1, 2011)

InVinoVeritas said:


> Yes, Abzienta is a challenging opponent.




heh. Understood.   Thanks again for thinking her up.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 1, 2011)

I find seduction and mind games so underutilized in D&D...

(Then again, you were in Paridon, you know how I think.)


----------



## jkason (Apr 1, 2011)

InVinoVeritas said:


> I find seduction and mind games so underutilized in D&D...
> 
> (Then again, you were in Paridon, you know how I think.)




Indeed, and exactly why I was excited to be in another game with you as DM.  Always nice and twisty with plenty of fun descriptive elements to set the mood. Makes my brain hurt, but in a good way. 

Do we need to do any wrap up here (reporting to Umberto, etc?), or is that assumed and there's just the shopping and a return to the Inn left?


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 2, 2011)

If there's anything else you'd like to RP, you can, but there isn't really anything new to learn or gain at this point for this adventure. Since timing is important, head on back into the Inn. Umberto has been told and knows the risks.


----------

